# Mass Effect 3



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

_*catches breath*_

Ladies and Gentlemen, let me present to you my most anticipated game for PC next year (or the year after); MASS "F*CKIN'" Effect 3!

Yes and it has received an announcement trailer:

[youtube]6kyQxpwjWDc[/youtube]

_*releases breath*_

Now is that bad-ass or what?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2010)

^SH*T YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Darnit! Need to play ME and 2 'gain! PHUC! BioWare started giving me heart attacks! 

HAIL TO THE GAMING KING, BIOWARE!! HAIL! HAIL! 

Goddarnit!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

This is up for PreOrder in EA Store

Guys. Don't tell me that you deleted your save file of ME2. I stored it in a very safe locker. ME1,ME2. Both of them. There were nearly 700 hooks between ME1 and ME2, wonder how much will there be between ME1-ME3 and ME2-ME3. Thank god, my save files are safe.

geek, play few games(ME2,Dragon age) from Bioware, and then brag about ME2 and Bioware


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2010)

^Don't you remember me braggin' 'bout ME and ME2 in that thread? Did you not remember me sayin' Shepard surpasses Nomad? And that BioWare are kings? If not, my God! Take some memory pills. 

Anyway, I still haven't uninstalled ME2. Been thinkin' of playin' it again as a badass Shepard. So yeah, my saves are safe. (yep, that kinda rhymed)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

My saves were backed up the moment the game ended. I have stored it on my RS and my MU account to be on a safe side. I vow to complete this game the way it's meant to be. No rushing, no fussing and definitely not missing out on any critical stuff. Gosh I wish to see the activity in this thread, the moment this game releases. Since it's EA publishing the game, it should be a simultaneous release across all platforms. So our good PC folks, including me, can enjoy it all at the same time.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow. Thats a great news. Have not played ME1 but really loved ME2. RPG like this is rare. ME3 FTW


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Don't you remember me braggin' 'bout ME and ME2 in that thread? Did you not remember me sayin' Shepard surpasses Nomad? And that BioWare are kings? If not, my God! Take some memory pills.
> 
> Anyway, I still haven't uninstalled ME2. Been thinkin' of playin' it again as a badass Shepard. So yeah, my saves are safe. (yep, that kinda rhymed)



My Bad. Sorry.I kind of remembered now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 12, 2010)

**** .. ME2 save got deleted


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2010)

It is almost official that decisions in Mass Effect 2 DLCs , will carry over to Mass Effect 3. 

So, guys, pickup DLCs. I will start playing DLCs from today. Should be done by Monday.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 25, 2010)

Done with Zaeed, Kasumi Stolen memory and Firewalker DLCs. Firewalker missions were good and are varied. Snowy mountains, Industrial ruins, Volcanoes. Exotic locations.

Will start Overlord today. Any one playing DLCs?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2010)

Completed Overlord today. It was great. Presentation was terrific. And Sound effects were awesome. This DLC totally is totally worth it.


New Addition, HammerHead. It is always awesome to shoot enemies at 100MPH speed.

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/6299/masseffect2201012260003.jpg


Cool assist, Increases Headshot damage.

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9564/masseffect2201012260016.jpg


I remember telling, audio visual presentation is terrific.. this is one tiny li'l example.

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/7012/masseffect2201012270749.jpg




Will start Lair of Shadow Broker now. Come on guys, start playing DLCs.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

*Mass Effect 3 Discussion*

*[CVG] Mass Effect 3: First details*

[YOUTUBE]5phxvkYsSVw[/YOUTUBE]



> BioWare's third and final sci-fi instalment kicks off with Shepard on Earth, facing trial for the events that occurred during the recently released Arrival DLC for Mass Effect 2.
> 
> In the middle of the trial, the Reapers invade, and it all kicks off. Mass Effect 3's prologue involves Shepard's escape to the Normandy, and subsequent mission to yet again gather allies to battle the Reaper troops.



*Source*

*tbreak.com/megamers/files/may2011cover1280-660x390.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*

err..why not continue this in the ME1 and 2 thread?
Or may be ask some mod to change its name to 'Mass effect trilogy'??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> err..why not continue this in the ME1 and 2 thread?
> Or may be ask some mod to change its name to 'Mass effect trilogy'??



Yeah merging thread would lessen the clutter but won't it neutralize the specificity of ME3?? 

Anyway, ask the mods... see what they say..if they merge then, yes, the name must be changed to *Mass Effect Trilogy Discussion*.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*

As of now, Mass Effect 3 is not released. Once it is released, I'll merge this thread with the other thread according to the need of the situation and rename it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Yeah merging thread would lessen the clutter but won't it neutralize the specificity of ME3?? .



Hmm..I guess yeah, it might spoil things for ME 1 and 2 players.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Hmm..I guess yeah, it might spoil things for ME 1 and 2 players.


Well we can always use spoiler for that. And also many posts are there regarding ME3 and you know it really connects and go on with a flow. I think 1 thread for this series is good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 3 Discussion*

Merged the thread with the one which I had already created when the teaser trailer had first came out. Please use the search feature.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

More High resolution scans. Should be a good read.
Picture 1137 « Mass Effect 3 – high-quality scans | Gaming Everything


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Those are hardly readable.

Whats the month of Gameinformer's issue which have these details. April??? Because may has not arrived yet.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ lol..get a pair of glasses then.
Zoom into them dude!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Goddamn their resolution is not enough to zoom. What resolution are you talking about??


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

Middle click on those image to open them in another tab, then ctrl+mouse wheel to zoom.
OR
Download those images, and then zoom into them. Now please dont ask me how to do that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ I downloaded the whole damn images which were  2550*3300 size from torrent. Now those are readable.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

cool..care to post the link?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Well thats from thepiratebay. Will that be legal here???


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

Doesnt matter where it is from, it only matters wether the content in that particular torrent is legal or not. Those scans are ofcourse not illegal


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Alrighty then here it is


Spoiler



*ME3 reports scan torrent*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanx 
why dont you add a spoiler tag?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Added Spolier tag.


----------



## varunb (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesnt matter where it is from, it only matters wether the content in that particular torrent is legal or not. Those scans are ofcourse not illegal



If you meant those 'particular' scans in question(from GI), then they are legal. Posting scans of magazines is illegal provided that website or source has obtained prior permission from the owner. What would you do if someone makes scans of a magazine that you have published without your permission esp if the magazine is bound to fetch you lots of profit. Think about it.

In this case, GameInformer is the magazine so it has posted the scans of this issue's magazine themselves only. Correct me, if the magazine is not GI's.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

*BioWare: Mass Effect MMO "makes sense"*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate MMOs!! not that they are crap, but keep paying money to play is way too annoying, and I dont have a CC either!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder in MMO how many commander Shepard will be there. I know that every player can choose their species and play accordingly but I really don't like this idea at all.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

^^it will be more like "second life". Eat, sleep and date other species. Rinse and repeat. I hope I'll find my Liara there


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

^^hehehehe!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> it will be more like "second life". Eat, sleep and date other species. Rinse and repeat. I hope I'll find my Liara there


LOL. haha. Don't worry about Liara you will find her in ME3 itself. Developers have confirmed her as a squad member and so available for romance and children.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

children?!?!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> children?!?!


What happens after sex??? 


Spoiler



In ME2 DLC shadow Broker the conversation between Liara and Shepard includes this. Watch the 1st video of my thread " Your most emptional and Touchy moment of the game"


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah ofcourse kids, but children in mass effect!?...omg! lol!
mini games playing with those kids like sims lol!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ I guess in ME3 there should be a marriage ceremony of Commander Shepard and later some Children after all Commander Shepard also have other needs than just saving Galaxy. Maybe developers include this as a cutscene then that would be great. A nice ending.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> *facepalm*


What does that mean??? I know what it means but what is your intension in this particular instance???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I guess in ME3 there should be a marriage ceremony of Commander Shepard and later some Children after all Commander Shepard also have other needs than just saving Galaxy. Maybe developers include this as a cutscene then that would be great. A nice ending.



*img832.imageshack.us/img832/7083/reggiefilsaime.jpg

Really? marriage? children?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

Me3 is going to be epic. More news on it will be revealed this year at *E3*.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> Really? marriage? children?


Why not??? Maybe not children but I would like a marriage ceremony. There was a dialogue about it in Shadow Broker DLCs last conversation also.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

Got a new news for this game
*New Heavy Melee class for Mass Effect 3*


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

I think ME 2 save games will not have much effect on ME 3.


----------



## varunb (Apr 21, 2011)

Faun said:


> I think ME 2 save games will not have much effect on ME 3.



Duhhh.. I dont know from what point of view you are saying this. Its bound to have a big impact. Just wait for the game to arrive first before making preconceived notions about it.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
agreed man.I ain't gonna play it if story doesn't carry through and decisions in ME2 doesn't have repercussions in ME3. Kidding actually. but decisions will have effect that's for sure, otherwise....i don't know man, it is one of the best things in ME- Your decisions having game changing impacts.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

varunb said:


> Duhhh.. I dont know from what point of view you are saying this. Its bound to have a big impact. Just wait for the game to arrive first before making preconceived notions about it.



It might be plausible considering DA 2 debacle.


----------



## varunb (Apr 21, 2011)

Forget DA2. They just went almost 360 with the new storyline but with ME3 we now have a gist of what will happen thanks to the past information sources. Thats why I said that wait for the game to arrive. Making assumptions will only dampen your expectations.


----------



## rohit18rs (Apr 21, 2011)

This is gonna be the game of the year ...
Mass effect and mass effect 2 were just awesome...  This is going to be one hell of a game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

Faun said:


> It might be plausible considering DA 2 debacle.



On the other side, they might learn something from it. I mean.. look on the bright side.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

^^I looked at the bright side of crysis 2 too 
Rocksteady should be norm now.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> I think ME 2 save games will not have much effect on ME 3.


Dude I am a ME freak and as far as I can tell after reading every reports and article and viewing all the interviews with developers the decisions you made will have big impact on what will happen next.
Developers said that already that they weren't in mood for continuation of story of DAO in DA2 but ME was meant to be a trilogy. It was trilogy from the very beginning of ME. Every decisions you made and will make will have big impacts. For example you'll be able to see the crew members from ME2 which survived in your saves. They won't magically come back again like Shepard in ME2 if they died in ME2 then they won't be available in ME3. Developers are saying that there will be 1000+ diversities and I guess that its a big number.
Also please have a look at this
*Mass Effect/Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*
Please have a look on Post 277.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 21, 2011)

Faun said:


> I think ME 2 save games will not have much effect on ME 3.



Well, the decisions never really had a 'huge' impact from ME1 to ME2, sure there were plenty of them, but not so important. 
But the decisions from ME2 probably would have more impact in me3's story line in comparision to the former.

yeah look on the bright side! I did it when playing ME2 - considering it as an action game rather than an RPG!... Bioware should take of that 'action RPG' line from ME series from now on.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

all right. locking this thread for a while till we get some solid update about the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

Thread unlocked. Game delay update incoming from IGN:

*Mass Effect 3 Delayed to 2012*



> Electronic Arts is delaying the release of Mass Effect 3 into early 2012.
> 
> Casey Hudson, Executive Producer of the Mass Effect series, made the announcement through the game's official Facebook page.
> 
> "Mass Effect 3 will be released in the first three months of 2012. The development team is laser focused on making sure Mass Effect 3 is the biggest, boldest and best game in the series, ensuring that it exceeds everyone's expectations."



Source: IGN


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I saw that.
*Mass Effect 3 tweaked for "larger market"*
Sequel more commercial than ME1, ME2.

Here are some screenshots
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/03.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/06.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/01.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/07.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/05.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/5/5/3/7/2/02.jpg.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

^Is that UE3 or CE3?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 5, 2011)

^ MassEffect 3 is being developed on a brand new engine which was created internally at Bioware.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> ^ MassEffect 3 is being developed on a brand new engine which was created internally at Bioware.


Here at wiki it says UE3
Bioware


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ MassEffect 3 is being developed on a brand new engine which was created internally at Bioware.



Where did you get this info ? We all know that its being developed on UE3 which is modified by Bioware to suit the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ MassEffect 3 is being developed on a brand new engine which was created internally at Bioware.



You an insider? lulz.

Anyway, here's some more info:



> -Tali is confirmed squadmate
> "Garrus, Liara, Kaidan, Ashley and (newly confirmed) Tali are all full
> time members of your team if they survived the previous games."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

What the....? Where's Miranda? We had a great time in our last encounter. Aren't they bringing her back in this game?


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

I guess they are keeping her under wraps. She gives her resignation to Cerberus if you choose the paragon choice in the suicide mission against the final boss battle which means she is on your side now or its some Cerberus trick to fool Shepard.

Here's the link: *PC Gamer: Mass Effect 3 Article (scans)*

I am still very annoyed about the reveal that Cerberus is working for Reapers due to possible reaper indoctrination !

UPDATE: From *Chris Priestly*, a moderator at *Bioware social forums* -> 





> While there is indeed an article in PC Gamer, keep in mind unless the article says "Casey Hudson said..." or similar, what they are writing is their take on the information they have seen (this applies to ALL media/magazines/websites, etc). Don't get too worked up on any one item until you hear it confirmed by BioWare someplace.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> I guess they are keeping her under wraps. She gives her resignation to Cerberus if you choose the paragon choice in the suicide mission against the final boss battle which means she is on your side now or its some Cerberus trick to fool Shepard.


Well I sincerely hope that they bring her back. She was the most important character in ME2 and of course a real nice piece of ass.  Damn hot don't want to miss her.
Well its good that we are finally going to home worlds of other species but there is no mention about turians which are most combative species in the ME galaxy and their support will be important.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

Miranda? Who the hell's Miranda?  I only remember badass-es in games. In this game it's Shepard and Garrus <- badarse-es.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Miranda? Who the hell's Miranda?


Come on man she was damn good in the game. She is a kind of mysterious girl with strange family and everything. I really liked her in combat in fact she was with me at almost all the fights and was my best squad member for any missions. If she won't be in ME3 I'll surely miss her.

Garrus is good and one of the oldest member of team so Its good to have him back although I rarely use him for missions at all but I also want Miranda.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Come on man she was damn good in the game. She is a kind of mysterious girl with strange family and everything. I really liked her in combat in fact she was with me at almost all the fights and was my best squad member for any missions. If she won't be in ME3 I'll surely miss her.
> 
> Garrus is good and one of the oldest member of team so Its good to have him back although I rarely use him for missions at all but I also want Miranda.



I couldn't care less about Miranda TBH...

And I used Garrus for ALL missions in both ME1 and 2.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> I couldn't care less about Miranda TBH...


Now thats more like it. 


			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> And I used Garrus for ALL missions in both ME1 and 2.


Its all about personal choices afterall you have to use only two from so many members.

When Bioware delayed this game I was glad in one way and sad in other way. Glad because they will polish this game and make a great game with much less bugs unlike DA2 and sad because I am a hardcore ME fan and wants this game ASAP but still I can wait for some months knowing that game will be better than ever and would be one of the best from Bioware.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Now thats more like it.



Huh? That means, I don't give a shyt about Miranda.


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Huh? That means, I don't give a shyt about Miranda.



You better hide mister because if guys at Bioware social forums find about this, they will just hand you over to the reapers. Even the reapers can't deny that Miranda is hot piece of ass.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> You better hide mister because if guys at Bioware social forums find about this, they will just hand you over to the reapers. Even the reapers can't deny that Miranda is hot piece of ass.


Completely true. Damn she is so hot that I watched the whole Chuck season(1,2,,3,4) just because of Yvonni Stravoski who has played role of Miranda and is in Chuck.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Completely true. Damn she is so hot that I watched the whole Chuck season(1,2,,3,4) just because of Yvonni Stravoski who has played role of Miranda and is in Chuck.



Offtopic: (Only way to hide is Spoiler tag, sooo...)



Spoiler



Hell.... I didn't know you were so easily attracted. Be a MAN, dammit! Stop droolin'.... (this is 'cause I don't care about females).



On topic: This game's looking good.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Hell.... I didn't know you were so easily attracted. Be a MAN, dammit! Stop droolin'.... (this is 'cause I don't care about females)



HAHA...you don't care about females....there's nothing more to argue with you now.  Anyways, you want him to be a man just bcos he watched Chuck only for Yvonne. So whats wrong with that ? Initially, I too watched Chuck just to see Yvonne but the tv show wasn't bad. 



Spoiler



Infact I should be telling you to be a man since you admitted yourself that you don't care about females . Just kidding.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> HAHA...you don't care about females....there's nothing more to argue with you now.  Anyways, you want him to be a man just bcos he watched Chuck only for Yvonne. So whats wrong with that ? Initially, I too watched Chuck just to see Yvonne but the tv show wasn't bad.


Its not just you and me many and many ME fans did. I wonder how many fans did Chuck gained by ME2. 

Ontopic
What I really liked are the melee powers of the different class. For the biotics its awesome because many times foes come to them and they are not that good with guns so they find themselves in pain and now its a boon. Same goes for engineer. I wonder what would be for soldier who are expert in guns.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

One thing I would like Bioware to retain is the filtered gameplay style used in ME2, rather than going for the ME1's RPG elements. It was a pain trying to use (and manage) a gazillion weapon attachments. Keep it simple, like Mass Effect 2.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

wow thats great news. Man ME2 was a PITA with ammo running out and collecting them. I need unlimited ammo


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> One thing I would like Bioware to retain is the filtered gameplay style used in ME2, rather than going for the ME1's RPG elements. It was a pain trying to use (and manage) a gazillion weapon attachments. Keep it simple, like Mass Effect 2.


Actually I like Attachments but the thing is that there were just too many of them and each with different versions. They should include that but keeping that simple.



			
				pulsar_swift said:
			
		

> wow thats great news. Man ME2 was a PITA with ammo running out and collecting them. I need unlimited ammo


Dude I liked ME2 weapons more than ME because in ME shoot for 4 or 5 secs continuously and then weapon overheats and then wait for another 5 secs to shoot again. In ME2 at least I had ammo clips which won't heat up paralyzing my weapon. TBH I never ran out of ammo there were more than I can use. Bioware should stick with that rather than going with heat up style.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2011)

varunb said:


> HAHA...you don't care about females....there's nothing more to argue with you now.  Anyways, you want him to be a man just bcos he watched Chuck only for Yvonne. So whats wrong with that ? Initially, I too watched Chuck just to see Yvonne but the tv show wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck's a mediocre show. Watch manly and awesome shows like Prison Break... darn, I so miss it.

Anyway, I hope the RPG elements are like ME1. ME2 was stripped down.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Thats why I mentioned that Chuck wasn't bad. I never said that its really good, etc. Anyways, I have to agree with allwyn here. I hope they keep the ME2 elements. The RPG elements of ME1 were confusing for many FPS or TPS lovers including me. Even if they do include, I hope they add them in such a way so that gameplay never confuses the player. Also I have to admit that Ashley looks a lot pretty now. Her tight bun in both the games never suited her appearance.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually I like Attachments but the thing is that there were just too many of them and each with different versions. They should include that but keeping that simple.
> 
> 
> Dude I liked ME2 weapons more than ME because in ME shoot for 4 or 5 secs continuously and then weapon overheats and then wait for another 5 secs to shoot again. In ME2 at least I had ammo clips which won't heat up paralyzing my weapon. TBH I never ran out of ammo there were more than I can use. Bioware should stick with that rather than going with heat up style.



Ya now i remember that heating up problem we had in ME1. ME2 is better but in the final scene in Me2 where we have to kill that giant skeleton, collecting ammo was tough and harbingers were too powerful


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> harbingers were too powerful




LOL...from where did these harbingers come ? Your imagination ? There was only a SINGLE Harbinger & it was the name of the reaper controlling the Collector-general. You can clearly see him in the final cutscene.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> LOL...from where did these harbingers come ? Your imagination ? There was only a SINGLE Harbinger & it was the name of the reaper controlling the Collector-general. You can clearly see him in the final cutscene.


I think he meant those foes of which Harbinger will take full control and they would become orange from black.


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think he meant those foes of which Harbinger will take full control and they would become orange from black.



a.k.a the Collectors. By the end of the game, anyone can figure this out there was only 1 Harbinger.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

varunb said:


> LOL...from where did these harbingers come ? Your imagination ? There was only a SINGLE Harbinger & it was the name of the reaper controlling the Collector-general. You can clearly see him in the final cutscene.



Thrice actually. The first time you meet him, second is somewhere in the middle when you are in Reaper ship or something, I can't remember and during the final scene.


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thrice actually. The first time you meet him, second is somewhere in the middle when you are in Reaper ship or something, I can't remember and during the final scene.



You are confusing yourself. You get to see Harbinger only once & that too in the cutscene 





> [1]when Shepard has escaped from the Collector homeworld. Watch that cutscene on youtube & you will see Harbinger telling the Collector-General that "You have failed..we will find another way. Releasing Control." The yellow colored hologram image in that cutscene is Harbinger.





> [2]Later, Harbinger is then seen with the rest of the Reapers in dark space, moving toward the Milky Way galaxy just before the credits start rolling in.





> [3]At the end of Arrival dlc, Harbinger appears via a hologram to have a brief conversation with Shepard about the futility of the Commander's fight against the Reapers. However, if this mission is completed before the Suicide Mission, it will speak through the Collector General instead.


 -> I must admit that it's a nice touch.

In short, Shepard gets to meet it only once but as a player you get to see Harbinger 3 times.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think he meant those foes of which Harbinger will take full control and they would become orange from black.



yes  that was what i meant, thanks bro


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

varunb said:


> You are confusing yourself. You, as Shepard, get to see Harbinger only once & that too in the cutscene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yeah, I thought Shepard saw him three times since we play as Shepard. So...


----------



## varunb (May 12, 2011)

*Another Mass Effect 3 information blowout hits the net*

*Warning -> Spoilers !!*

As if the lovely details pulled from an issue of OXM weren’t enough to satisfy your curiosity for Mass Effect 3, a poster over on the BioWare forums has provided readers with some other details gleaned from an issue of Xbox World Magazine.



> In the order the magazine goes through:
> 
> *SQUADMATES:*
> "Twelve was a big number in Mass Effect 2 - almost too big", Hudson concedes.  "We're focused on a smaller squad with deeper relationships and more interesting interplay in Mass Effect 3' he explains.  "We're not going to have twelve again but we are going to do more with the characters on  your squad including Liara, and Kaidan or Ashley. And we're bringing everyone back - every main character is in Mass Effect 3 somewhere"
> ...


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Whoa. Thats a real nice detail bro. I can't wait for this one. Seems like it would be a real epic in every sense. Thanks a lot for sharing this with us.


----------



## varunb (May 12, 2011)

I am quite happy about after learning about the enemy types that Shepard will be facing like the Asari husks, rachni husks & the other indoctrinated species. Looking forward to the new battle system.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Yeah me too. Also the environment like they are saying to us sounds very interesting. Most of the time time in games it feels like that environment is made for that particular battle. Good to hear a change.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Hm..less squadmates with greater emphasis on fleshing out the characters. I like!


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Yeah in previous game Mass Effect 2 there were just too many squad mates with no use at all. I mean 6 squad mates are good enough if you can only have 2 companions in a mission 8 or 9 is good for games like DAO or DA2 which have 3 companions. 12 is just too much because I have a experience that I never used many of them even once in the whole game except in their loyalty mission.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

*Tali returns as a full-time squadmate in Mass Effect 3, Wrex probably doesn’t*



> When Tom was out at BioWare’s Edmonton office last month, executive producer Casey Hudson confirmed that our favourite Quarian, Tali’Zorah vas Normandy, would return as a full-time squadmate. The obvious next question: would Wrex?
> 
> *Casey Hudson*: Wrex will be… basically everyone that’s a main character is in Mass Effect 3. Everyone – every single team character in the entire series – is in Mass Effect 3, but not necessarily as a squad member. So Wrex will be there but not necessarily as a full squad member.
> 
> ...



Source : PC Gamer


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2011)

I hope they shed some light early on on that CERBERUS.

_"Regardless of how you finished ME2, Cerberus are now your enemy and are throwing their black and yellow-clad commandos at Shepard for reasons he'll discover later in the game when, as Bioware confirm then Illusive Man
returns"

"You were begrudgingly working for Cerberus in ME2" Explains Casey Hudson, "but they've gone a bit further and Shepard has returned to the Alliance so Cerberus troops are a major threat". Shepard is unsure at the beginning why Cerberus is sending commandos after him, but he will discover the reason later in the game when the Illusive Man returns. 

"Cerberus heavy troopers wear enormous armor, Assassins use the same Biotics as Shepard and Phantoms use blades."_


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Nah it would be better if we find out later that why Cerberus is hunting for us. If revealed very early then it will spoil the story and the suspense.


----------



## varunb (May 14, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I hope they shed some light early on on that CERBERUS.
> 
> _"Regardless of how you finished ME2, Cerberus are now your enemy and are throwing their black and yellow-clad commandos at Shepard for reasons he'll discover later in the game when, as Bioware confirm then Illusive Man
> returns"
> ...



Are you out of your mind ?  Where's the fun in the game's story if the plot is revealed. Its better if they keep the story under wraps so that we can play & find out ourselves.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Are you out of your mind ?  Where's the fun in the game's story if the plot is revealed. Its better if they keep the story under wraps so that we can play & find out ourselves.


Thats what I was saying.
Hey bro any news about Miranda's appearance as a full time squad member???


----------



## varunb (May 14, 2011)

Nope & I hope that Bioware doesn't reveals anything about her.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2011)

_I hope they shed *some* light early on on that CERBERUS._

That is the keyword.


----------



## varunb (May 14, 2011)

_& I hope they dont give even the slightest hint, idea or tidbits about Cerberus_. In case you haven't seen they have already given a lot info such as the troops, assassins of Cerberus. Moreover, there's this unconfirmed info that Illusive man has been indoctrinated (refer to my last info posted). If they reveal anything else, then there's nothing left in the game for us to find out.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Nope & I hope that Bioware doesn't reveals anything about her.


Yeah right. I just hope that she is a full time squad member. It would be fun having two ladies in my squad who were my romantic partners and listening to their chat. 
I think the reason they are not revealing anything about Miranda is also because of Cerberus.


			
				axes2t2 said:
			
		

> I hope they shed some light early on on that CERBERUS.


We already know a lot about Cerberus from previous game and also most things about Cerberus is revealed already. The only thing that is left is why this organization is hunting the guy who they themselves bring him back from dead also there are rumours that Cerberus is now working for reapers and some other so if they reveal even a inch more about Cerberus then there will be nothing to find out. In ME3 this is one of the biggest secrets so they shouldn't reveal anything.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Alright fellas here are more from the interview


> Mass Effect 3 Romantic Details
> *PC Gamer*: How are the romance options compared to previous games? In Mass Effect 1 you only had a few, and then Mass Effect 2 had loads.
> 
> *Casey Hudson*: It had a few more. In this one, we don’t really have new characters that are part of the romance stuff in the way that we did in Mass Effect 2, where we introduced a lot of characters. So this is more about how you, if you’re a new player, how you start these romances with the existing characters. If you’ve had relationships with previous characters, then it’s your opportunity to resolve those. And again, it’s in the context of a ‘World War II’-type setting, so you don’t really know if you’re going to survive, or what kind of a world is going to live beyond the story. So it’s kind of that situation.
> ...


Source



> BioWare on tactical targeting in Mass Effect 3
> Mass Effect 3′s combat is going to be harder that either of the previous games, BioWare’s Casey Hudson tells us. You’re fighting the Reapers, vast robot gods, but they’re not the footsoldiers. They combine their technology with the species we know from the previous games, making horrible deformed cyborgs. Tom asked Casey how these differ from the troops we’re used to fighting, and how the new enemies force you to think about where you shoot.
> 
> *PC Gamer*: When you’re fighting the Reaper-ised version of a species, how is that different to fighting the normal versions of them?
> ...


Source


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2011)

I haven't played the DLC's of ME 2


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

axex2t2 said:
			
		

> I haven't played the DLC's of ME 2


Then you missed something big bro. You should play each and every one of em.



> BioWare used DLC to experiment with Mass Effect 3 ideas
> News probes are still coming back from our trip to BioWare to see Mass Effect 3 being built. Executive producer Casey Hudson tells us that they’ve been using the Mass Effect 2 DLC we’ve been playing as prototypes for ideas they want to put into Mass Effect 3.
> 
> Fair warning: the first part of Casey’s answer is about how surprising Mass Effect 3 is, and in the second part he tells us something that happens right near the start. He also refers to some stuff that happens in the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC for Mass Effect 2.
> ...


Source

*Skip ME3 sidequests, get "minimal" ending*
Dodge Mass Effect 3's myriad sidequests and you'll be punished with an unsatisfying endgame, developer BioWare has revealed.

Mass Effect 3 to get live demo at E3 2011.
Source


----------



## gameranand (Jun 2, 2011)

OK well guys some guys at IGN got their hands on Mass Effect 3 and wrote a article about the gameplay mechanics. From What I got this game has a more versatile combat system and every class has unique fighting style and you can actually use most of the powers.
Here is the Link
Source IGN


----------



## varunb (Jun 3, 2011)

Sad that they pushed this game to first quarter of 2012.


----------



## varunb (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome ME3 E3 Gameplay footage with Kinect & voice integration:

[YOUTUBE]6lha46UQlCc[/YOUTUBE]


*Epic Mass Effect 3 E3 trailer* (Shepard equipped with Awesome OMNI HAND-BLADE !!)  -> March 6, 2012


[YOUTUBE]BnEej1RfqTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ Bro videos are not working.


----------



## varunb (Jun 14, 2011)

I was having a lot of trouble with my internet connection so I couldn't fix those links earlier. Anyways I have fixed them now.

Here are some more extended gameplay walkthrough videos from E3:

Part 1 -> **download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/12960/t_masseffect3_e311_extended_wt_pt1_str_hd.flv
*
Part 2 -> **download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/12960/t_masseffect3_e311_extended_wt_pt2_str_hd.flv
*

*Mass Effect 3 E3 - Mech gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]UhlEAyUfmpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw each and every video of ME3 from E3. Game looks awesome and I personally liked the omni blade. With it its like running and gunning in a hurry which was lacking in previous games. This is gonna be epic.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey fellas see this pic. Uploaded by Casey Hudson. He is James Vegas a companion in Mass Effect 3
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/118/1182339/Mass-Effect-3-inline_1310960224.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

Very muscular, seems he will be in place of Wrex!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah well he could be a replacement for Jacob not Wrex for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

looks like a d*****


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2EEbGOlClLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

^^pretty cool.......make them fly and shoot in the air.

Weapon customiztion looking more easy and interesting.

Hoping a lot from this!!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Fellas Miranda Lawson is coming to Mass Effect 3. I asked Yvonne on facebook about this and she said if she didn't died in Mass Effect 2 she will be in Mass Effect 3. 
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/8d37f8a0197cbb2e5f10f310b059e1abb5f7b400114051fbc8e84c2f1cd1aecb6g.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

thats very nice.


Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/masseffect/images/c/ca/Miranda_in_Black.png


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

Man oh man pure hotness will be there. When ME3 will come out I'll play the whole series about 2 or 3 times with different love companions and 1 with Miranda specially.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2011)

what is wrong with the graphics /.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 10, 2011)

I already have my save games ready from ME1->ME2 with all preferred choices and everyone alive and with love interest of Liara. Ready to import that into ME3..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> what is wrong with the graphics /.


What do you mean ??


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2011)

GAMESPOT said:
			
		

> *Mass Effect 3 to be
> Shepard's last
> appearance*
> 
> ...


.,......


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Well it was clear much before this. Bioware also told IGN in an interview. But for those who didn't saw that its a sad update.


----------



## varunb (Oct 4, 2011)

An advertisement in a South African magazine suggests Mass Effect 3 has multiplayer. 

A scan of a South African magazine, below, reveals the contents of the Mass Effect 3 Collector's Edition. In that list is mention of an "online multiplayer pass".

*images.eurogamer.net/2011/articles//a/1/4/0/6/6/9/3/158884k7uy.jpg.jpg

Sources have told Eurogamer that Mass Effect 3 includes an online enabled co-op mode that is standalone and features competitive elements.

We understand BioWare Montreal was creating a multiplayer Mass Effect experience, either as a standalone game or component of Mass Effect 3.



> "We haven't talked at all about multiplayer in the Mass Effect franchise, but we're exploring multiplayer in all of our games and all of our franchises," BioWare co-founder Ray Muzyka told Eurogamer in June. "It's always an idea we're interested in.
> 
> "The short answer is we have no comment on that. But we're interested in the idea of multiplayer."



Separately, Eurogamer understands a Mass Effect-related announcement will be made later this month.

_Credits to Eurogamer.net_


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite interesting news. I think they'll add co-op MP but pesonally I really can't say whether I'll like this feature or hate it.


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2011)

I would be happy if there'll be lan co-op mode.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think that I would like Multiplayer in Mass Effect. Co-op would be welcome though.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok guys its confirmed that this game will feature multiplayer.

Source PC Gamer


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

^^nice share. hope mode 'll be co-op....


----------



## varunb (Oct 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Ok guys its confirmed that this game will feature multiplayer.
> 
> Source PC Gamer



I am also hoping that the new reveal is the multiplayer mode but neither Bioware nor EA has given any official statement so I would say hold your horses champ. Wait for a review from the magazine's side atleast.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

varunb said:


> I am also hoping that the new reveal is the multiplayer mode but neither Bioware nor EA has given any official statement so I would say hold your horses champ. Wait for a review from the magazine's side atleast.



Will do Commander.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> what is wrong with the graphics /.


What's wrong with your eyes?


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2011)

^^lol .........

Awaited ans.

PS:FAUN, take lightly.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright guys Casey hudson said himself that Co-op MP will be there in ME3. 
Personally I don't like this and bioware is becoming just *a developer* rather than *the developer* day by day. Some months ago they said there will be no MP in ME3. It may be present in future ME games but not in this one. Now here we are with this news just to gather some more gamers and pissing off existing fans.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 11, 2011)

What I feel is, the leap that was there between ME and ME2 despite being in the same generation, isn't just there here in ME3. Probably they would have hit the ceiling.


----------



## varunb (Oct 11, 2011)

*BioWare details Mass Effect 3′s Galaxy at War system*

In a post on the BioWare forums, Chris Priestly revealed that the co-op missions, while not not part of the solo experience, “will have a direct impact on the outcome of the single player campaign, giving players an alternative method of achieving ultimate victory” against the Reapers.



> This ability to influence the outcome of the story is called the Galaxy at War system, and will impact your solo campaign’s “Galactic Readiness” level.
> 
> The co-op missions apparently form just one part of this system, with “other platforms and interfaces” to be announced soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

Well ME2 was awesome game but it had some drawbacks. Whenever you see there are some places where you can take cover means that a fight is there and then we had that godforsaken mining system and some more but still it was huge improvement over previous game and it was one hell of a game.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 12, 2011)

> “Our priority and focus with Mass Effect 3 has and always will be to deliver a complete and satisfying single player experience,”


I am now satisfied with this comment. 
I don't care about anything else if Single player is Solid.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope they are true about this. I don't give a damn about anything beside single player experience.


----------



## varunb (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vWaANoSZSzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Quite nice addition but I would have liked it in future games. Still I just hope that I get an awesome singleplayer experience.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2011)

*Mass Effect 3 demo will launch in January 2012 with both single-player and multiplayer components.*



> BioWare's Community & Social Media Manager Jessica Merizan said on Thursday that Mass Effect 3 will have a pre-release demo in January 2012 offering both single-player and multiplayer options. Gamers who redeem their Online Pass for Battlefield 3 will get early access to the multiplayer portion, but the single-player aspect will be open to all at the demo's launch.
> 
> "Owners of Battlefield 3, on any platform, who activate their Online Pass will automatically be granted early access to the multiplayer portion of the Mass Effect 3 demo," Merizan said. "There is no need to enter any other codes, the early access will be applied to the EA Account associated with the Online Pass. Note: BF3 Origin Customers automatically have the BF3 Online Pass."
> 
> ...



Source: Tomshardware


----------



## Alok (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll wait for March and play only full game because of Diablo 3


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Quite nice addition but I would have liked it in future games. Still I just hope that I get an awesome singleplayer experience.



I think they are gonna close down the story of commander shepherd in ME3.
But I maybe wrong..


----------



## Alok (Oct 24, 2011)

^^What you thinking is already confirmed . Read my previous post for details.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> I think they are gonna close down the story of commander shepherd in ME3.
> But I maybe wrong..



You are right. They are going to close Shepard's chapter from ME universe. After ME3 we won't see our commander may be we will get a new protagonist. This has been announced by bioware many times.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Renegade > Paragon

[YOUTUBE]-PjTuSQNLI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2011)

But I like paragon more. Also with renegade its hard to keep up a relationship with any companion.


----------



## varunb (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mass Effect 3 N7 Collector's Edition includes bonus character and mission*

The requisite Mass Effect 3 collector's edition has just gotten the tiniest bit bigger. A new video highlights the contents of the upcoming $80 bundle: a metal case featuring both male and female versions of Commander Shepard, a 70-page hardbound art book, a limited edition comic by Dark Horse, a fabric N7 patch, and a 4x6 lithographic print.

The digital bonuses include four additional weapons, the Squadmate Alternate Outfit Pack, a digital N7 hoodie for Shepard to wear on the Normandy, and a digital soundtrack. Perhaps the most novel addition of all: a robotic dog for you to play with while on board the Normandy. But, there's another bit of content BioWare's adding for the collection: a new character and mission.

Below is the promotional video where you will discover another squadmate's appearance. So be sure to pause & watch the trailer :

[YOUTUBE]VXMzRLI9yrg[/YOUTUBE]

_Credits to Shacknews_


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting but costly . I'm not collector , will buy normal edition.


----------



## varunb (Jan 15, 2012)

*Physical and digital forms of Mass Effect 3 PC to require Origin*

Bioware’s Chris Priestly has confirmed on the firm’s forum that Mass Effect 3 on PC will, as suspected, require Origin and will not “initially” be made available on Steam.



> “Origin is required for all PC editions of Mass Effect 3, physical or digital,” wrote Priestly in a post regarding frequently asked questions. “Mass Effect 3 will require a one time, single authorization for the single player game. There is no limit to the number of installs. Playing Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer will require a constant connection.”



He goes on to say that during the game’s “initial release” it will be made available through other digital PC retailers, but not on Steam due to “a set of restrictive terms of service which limit how developers interact with customers to deliver patches and other downloadable content.”



> “We are intent on providing Mass Effect to players with the best possible experience no matter where they purchase or play their game, and are happy to partner with any download service that does not restrict our ability to connect directly with our consumers,” said Priestly.



Obvious news, but still something you should be made aware of.

Mass Effect 3 launches on March 6 in North America and March 9 in Europe. TBH, Origin is not a problem once the game is up & running. Also I believe that the problem that had been plaguing Origin in which the entire installation would get deleted has been fixed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2012)

At least, it is having same release date as consoles. I'm happy for that.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

They should release a netbook edition too. Sigh. I'll have to run to my home PC to play.


----------



## varunb (Jan 15, 2012)

*How the hell did I miss this news !!!*

Mass Effect 3 will have a pre-release demo in January 2012. This demo will have both single player and multiplayer sections, giving fans a taste of what's to come on March 6, 2012. Be first to the front lines in the multiplayer section of the Mass Effect 3 demo! Redemption of the Online Pass for Battlefield 3 will unlock this early access. 

*What are the details of the Mass Effect 3 pre-release demo?*


The Mass Effect 3 pre-release demo will launch in January 2012 (exact date TBA).
The demo will include both single-player and multi-player sections.
The demo will be released in all regions where the game is

*How can I get early access to the multi-player portion of the Mass Effect 3 demo coming in January 2012?*


Owners of Battlefield 3, on any platform, who activate their Online Pass will automatically be granted early access to the multiplayer portion of the Mass Effect 3 demo. There is no need to enter any other codes, the early access will be applied to the EA Account associated with the Online Pass. Note: BF3 Origin Customers automatically have the BF3 Online Pass. 
This applies to all regions where the demo is released (to be announced)
The exact date of the demo launch will be announced in late November
There will be another program whereby players and fans of the Mass Effect franchise can unlock this early access (with no purchase necessary) – this will also be announced in late November or early December.
There will also be a tool posted on Mass Effect allowing players to check if their EA account has been granted the early access.
The length of the early access period is TBA.
The single-player section of the demo will be available to all players on day one of the demo launch.

Yippeee..since I got my BF3 copy from Origin so I am already in....


----------



## varunb (Jan 19, 2012)

Bioware has released information about ME3 demo:

*When is the demo for Mass Effect 3 being released?*

The demo for Mass Effect 3 will be released on February 14, 2012. Timing may vary by platform and geographic region.


*What platforms will the demo be on?*

The demo will be on Xbox 360, PS3 and PC platforms.


*What are the system requirements for the PC version of the demo?*

Minimum Spec:

OS - Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1, Win 7
*Supported chipsets: NVIDIA 7900 or better; ATI X1800 or better.  Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 9300, 8500, 8400, and 8300 are below minimum system requirements, as are AMD/ATI Radeon HD3200, HD3300, and HD4350.   Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.

CPU - 1.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (equivalent AMD CPU)

RAM - 1GB for XP / 2GB RAM for Vista/Win 7

Disc Drive - 1x speed

Hard Drive - 15 GB of free space

Video - 256 MB* (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support)

Sound - DirectX 9.0c compatible

DirectX - DirectX 9.0c August 2009 (included)


Recommended Spec:


OS - Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1, Win 7

CPU - 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (equivalent AMD CPU)

RAM - 2GB for XP / 4GB RAM for Vista/Win 7

Disc Drive - 1x speed

Hard Drive - 15 GB of free space

Video - AMD/ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 MB or greater, NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB or greater

Sound - DirectX 9.0c compatible


*What content will be included in the Mass Effect 3 demo?*

There are two sections in the Mass Effect 3 demo, both included as part of a single download: The single player section includes 2 areas: the opening level featuring the Reaper attack on Earth, and a level further into the game where Shepard travels to an alien home world to seek their assistance in the war effort. This will be approximately 1 to 2 hours of content.The co-op multiplayer section includes 2 maps: Slum and Noveria.  This section will be open to players who have qualified for the early multiplayer access as of Feb 14, and will then open up to all players on Feb 17.[/b]


*How do I qualify to play the co-op multiplayer section before Feb 17?*

The early access program for the demo’s multiplayer section begins on Feb 14, 2012To gain access to multiplayer in the demo any time between Feb 14 and when it opens up for everyone on Feb 17, a player must have met one of the following criteria:
Own Battlefield 3 and have activated BF3’s Online Pass. Logging into the demo using the EA Origin Account linked to that Online Pass will automatically unlock the multiplayer section of the demo.  Note that you do not have to enter a code anywhere – if you have activated your BF3 online pass, the multiplayer section of the demo will be unlocked for you when the demo goes live.Participate in an early access program that will be announced on Feb 7, 2012 – watch this site for more details.


*Is there a way to verify I am qualified for the early access to co-op multiplayer?*

Starting Feb 7, 2012 there will be a form on Mass Effect which can be used to verify if your EA Origin Account has been assigned early access privileges.


*Can Mass Effect 3 co-op multiplayer be played split-screen?*

No – the co-op multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 is online only.

*
What languages will the demo be in?*

•     In-Game Voice Languages: US-English

•     In-Game Text Languages: US, FR, IT, DE, ES, RU, PL

*Can I import saves from Mass Effect 2? Does the demo create a save game for the full version of Mass Effect 3?*

The demo does not support save importing and does not create a save game for the full version of Mass Effect 3.


*What character class can I play in the demo? Can I customize my character?*

All six classes from the full game are included: Soldier, Vanguard, Sentinel, Engineer, Infiltrator and Adept. Players will be able to create a male or female Shepard, customize their appearance, and level up their character’s abilities and powers.


*Will the demo feature the ability to set player initial player experience options by selecting “Action, “Role-Playing”, or “Story” settings?*

Yes.

*
Is Origin required to play the PC version of the demo?*

Yes. You will need to download and install the Origin Client (Link) and have a valid Origin account.


*Will playing the Mass Effect 3 demo spoil the main game story for me?*

The single player section of the Mass Effect 3 demo is taken from the main game and therefore by definition could be
considered to contain spoilers. The multiplayer section of the demo does not contain spoilers.


*How long will the demo be available?*

The multiplayer section of the demo will be deactivated March 5, 2012 The single player demo will continue to be
available past game launch (for a number of months – exact date for the demo to be taken offline is TBD).


*Does the demo support Kinect on Xbox 360? In what languages?*

Yes, the Xbox 360 demo of Mass Effect 3 does support Kinect functionality. The demo will have the same Kinect voice command language support as the full game: English (American, Australian and British dialects), French, German and Italian.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 19, 2012)

Origin following the path of steam, me 3 of crysis 2. I think after few yrs. our pc's will be filled with more numbers of gaming clients than games.


----------



## varunb (Jan 21, 2012)

*Single-player footage for Mass Effect 3 shows Mars, Liara*

Bioware has said one of the philosophy’s behind the development of Mass Effect 3 was “go big or go home,” according to lead series writer Mac Walters.

Speaking with GTTV, Walter said since the March release will be the end of Shepard’s story, the team wanted to pull out all the stops by including “the biggest decisions, the biggest consequences, and the biggest battles” for the conclusion of the trilogy.

The episode also shows the first footage of the planet Mars, where Shepard will come into contact with his old friend Liara. 

[YOUTUBE]u0-OR7IB2O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sameer.pur (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of pre-ordering this one. What's the best price I can get right now for pre-order?
Flipkart pre-order price is 1299/-.


----------



## varunb (Jan 27, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3: Special Forces Trailer*

One word - AWESOME !

*Mass Effect 3: Special Forces Multiplayer Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]yxxgC5bEvMw[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: The video has been fixed. TBH, this never happened with me before so apologies guys.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 28, 2012)

It says that video is private.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 28, 2012)

@varunb,
 the second video is not working.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5u560s3QAls[/YOUTUBE]

Here you go!!!


----------



## varunb (Jan 30, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 - James Vega Featurette*

*Mass Effect 3 - James Vega Featurette*

Mass Effect 3's voice cast already boasts some pretty impressive names but up until now, most have been carry-overs from the previous two games. Still, it was only a matter of time before Bioware started introducing players to the new blood, and it looks Sarah Michelle Gellar's husband, actor Freddie Prinze, Jr., is the first on its list.

[YOUTUBE]SqxCaMSJHhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunb (Jan 31, 2012)

Finallyy !!!!! I have been waiting to see a voice actors video & here it bloody is...

[YOUTUBE]YG9otVyV6GI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2012)

Except some new actors all are from previous game. Damn just 1 month to go.


----------



## Alok (Feb 2, 2012)

IGN's Jessica Chobot in Mass Effect 3.
*sticktwiddlers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/me3chobot-550x308.jpg


----------



## Krow (Feb 2, 2012)

The voice cast video is nice.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2012)

A summarised info for ME3
Summarised info of ME3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 5, 2012)

Gotta complete the final ME2 DLC and should make the path clear for ME3.

Now.. where the heck are my save files :s


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

^my documents>bioware>mass effect 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^my documents>bioware>mass effect 2



 I completed the game almost 2 years ago. I was talking about my backup


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2012)

And i haven't complete ME 2 yet.


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I completed the game almost 2 years ago. I was talking about my backup



i thought...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> And i haven't complete ME 2 yet.


and why not?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2012)

on a lighter note
*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2334892_700b.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> and why not?



He is quite a busy person. 

@ vamsi
If you can't find yours then you can take mine. I have uploaded them in respective thread.


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> on a lighter note
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 great one. Where did you find this.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2012)

9gag


----------



## varunb (Feb 5, 2012)

I have my savegame ready. I hope when the game is released the Gibbed mass effect 3 editor also shows up. That tool saved a lot of my time.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2012)

What does this editor do ?? I didn't used it at all.


----------



## varunb (Feb 6, 2012)

Its a savegame editor. You should check out the Gibbed ME2 editor to see what else does it do.


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2012)

It controls story affecting elements in save game , right??


----------



## varunb (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes & to save someone from going through an entire playthrough of the previous games.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Feb 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What does this editor do ?? I didn't used it at all.



simple. it lets you load your save edit/change ur shep's class,gender, mass effect choices edit ur resources(palladium,irridium) add squad members , and a whole lot of stuff.THE ULTIMATE CHEATING TOOL
Mass Effect 2 Save Editor download - Mod DB


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2012)

Well then I don't need it as I have made decesions very carefully but still its usable for second playthrough.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ill definitely buy this game


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out this thread :-

Big List of Game Release Dates
Check out our up-to-date list of game releases through 2013.

Big List of Game Release Dates - Games Feature at IGN


----------



## varunb (Feb 8, 2012)

*Maintaining Mass Effect: 90 minutes with ME3 single-play*

I feel somewhat satisfied after reading this:

Maintaining Mass Effect: 90 minutes with ME3 single-play | VG247


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

The thing i like most are three categories i.e. Action, RPG, Story. I'll play in all modes at least once.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

I am always most interested in story department so 90 min cut scene is really good news for me.


----------



## varunb (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3: More gameplay videos*

Mass effect 3 website has been updated with more goodies & videos. Here are couple of those new videos. I guess you all are aware that those who preordered BF3 from Origin will get early access to the multiplayer demo that launches on Feb 14. On Feb 17, it will be available to everybody:

[YOUTUBE]4L8NOHSC9ww[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]bJu-u3zFMyk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]_STuujNowGg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]szIkBoj1G7s[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]1iTLFlkycGM[/YOUTUBE]

Finally I got to see a glimpse of Miranda & Samara (or maybe Morinth ?)

[YOUTUBE]3pShKKOV_gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't wait any more, why gawd, why so late???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2012)

Just completed the demo this morning and it was kick-ass. 



Spoiler



A complete action packed ride. Consisted of 2 levels; the first one was possibly an intro level, with Shepard and Anderson battling off the smaller Reaper lots and the second was with Shepard, Wrex & Liara to rescue one of the female Krogan. Took about 50 minutes to complete the demo. One thing is for sure, DO NOT GET THE CONSOLE VERSION. There were massive frame rate issues and graphics were pretty dull, in contrast to ME2, which I had recently loaded with maxed out settings on the PC. The UI has received some minor tweaks and the skill upgrades has a few expansions. But overall, the gameplay is on the lines of ME2. I noticed the shockwave effect has changed in this game. The last game had a very strong impact when maxed out, but this game didn't. I had almost maxed out it's upgrade for the demo, still the punch was missing. On a side note, Ashley looks pretty stunning with her new facial model. 



I enjoyed the demo and this game seems to be more action oriented than it's predecessors. OST side was handled really well. Cinematics seemed flawless. Now all that is left is to kick some Reaper butt in the full game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ Use the gawd damn spoiler tag, for the sake of humanity.


----------



## varunb (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh sweet Feb 14, Tuesday, where are thou ???


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ 
After 2 days... LOL


----------



## varunb (Feb 13, 2012)

Correction. 3 days. Those idiots follow the US time so the demo should available at around Wednesday 12AM.


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 14, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just completed the demo this morning and it was kick-ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is to be released on 14 Feb as i know, from where the hell did you....COMPLETED THE DEMO.. AND ENJOYED IT TOO???


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone pre-ordered the game? i have already from flipkart


----------



## varunb (Feb 14, 2012)

The demo has gone live on XBLMP while we PC gamers are still banging our heads on the wall.  

Seriously speaking, making us wait till midnight is seriously pathetic on EA's part. I guess meanwhile I should try to redeem my ME3 multiplayer online pass by launching BF3.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> it is to be released on 14 Feb as i know, from where the hell did you....COMPLETED THE DEMO.. AND ENJOYED IT TOO???



Google is your best friend. Google it and enjoy the demo.

Oops sorry for last post. I thought demo is for pc too.


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Google is your best friend. Google it and enjoy the demo.
> 
> Oops sorry for last post. I thought demo is for pc too.



sorry, but explain, i didn't understand,...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Feb 14, 2012)

mass effect 3 demo has been released for xbox 360 and ps3 pc version has still not appeared on EA origin store or masseffect.bioware.com though.......


----------



## varunb (Feb 14, 2012)

Its ****ing here finally !!!! Log into your EA origin & start downloading the demo under Free Games section.  :eeksign: Its 2.1GB.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> it is to be released on 14 Feb as i know, from where the hell did you....COMPLETED THE DEMO.. AND ENJOYED IT TOO???


Early access demo available for people who took the Expertzone Mass Effect 3 Quiz.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Origin? I hate origin.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got word that it's up on Origin now.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 15, 2012)

Good demo half from start and half from mid of the game but it was good overall. Finished yesterday. Krogan got a gf this time.-P


----------



## varunb (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately the demo is pretty unstable on PC. I couldnt finish the demo bcos of crashes at random intervals in Mission 2. Add to that, the demo doesn't saves. So if it crashes, you're gonna start from beginning of the demo again. I will try the multiplayer tonight.

*i.imgur.com/RYg2H.jpg


*i.imgur.com/imv9e.jpg


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 15, 2012)

Didn't faced any crashes, have you installed latest drivers for your gpu? I'm on nvidia and new beta driver include support for me3. You should check it out if you re in nvidia chipset too.


----------



## varunb (Feb 15, 2012)

The problem is not the driver. I disabled Origin in-game overlay. It didnt crash afterwards & I completed the demo finally.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2012)

Graphics look good and finally Ashley is kind of a looker now. Maybe after completing with my liara saves I'll play all three games and be with Ashley this time.


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

A piece of Disappointment : PC version won't support Game Controllers.
SOURCE


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone please post Mass Effect 3 demo download link for PC!!!


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

Mass Effect

You'll need to have Origin installed to download demo.

Origin


----------



## varunb (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright I tried the multiplayer demo & it was great. The multiplayer is more like horde mode. Wave after wave of enemies will come & you have to survive. The best part is that you gain experience & credits which help you unlock more abilities & points to distribute. The leveling up is like that in battlefield. I dont think anybody will dislike this.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can u post more screen shots please of multiplayer and singleplayer also!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Graphics look good and finally Ashley is kind of a looker now. Maybe after completing with my liara saves I'll play all three games and be with Ashley this time.



I read Ashley as Ainsley


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Can u post more screen shots please of multiplayer and singleplayer also!!



I will try posting multiplayer screenshots.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> A piece of Disappointment : PC version won't support Game Controllers.
> SOURCE



Yes that's the main reason for me to download the demo too, just to check that. Now I'm just gona stick with Xbox version, all my previous saves are in the Xbox also. The game(mass effect) was actually ment(designed) for consoles and to play with gamepads. I just wanted to enjoy it with better graphics but unfortunately there isn't any noticeable difference as its an old engine and Xbox or ps3 can handel it verry well. Xbox demo is also as good as pc ver. So enjoy it on yor big screen.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> A piece of Disappointment : PC version won't support Game Controllers.
> SOURCE



Well its actually a good thing. RPGs on PC are not meant to be played with controller. Why would you limit yourself with controller when you have KB & Mouse.


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its actually a good thing. RPGs on PC are not meant to be played with controller. Why would you limit yourself with controller when you have KB & Mouse.



Well this game should support gamepad & I say this because of a personal experience. I & my friend used to play ME2 on his LED Tv by hooking up his laptop. We had a wireless 360 controller so that we could sit back & enjoy but as everybody knows that the gamepad support is missing. So eventually I had to resort to Xpadder.

Now do you understand why gamepad support should be implemented for this game ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 16, 2012)

why on earth would u play RPG with controller??


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> why on earth would u play RPG with controller??



Did you even read what I said ? Have you ever played a game on an HDTV ?  Or is it something you dont want to comprehend ? ME3 is not a RPG. Its a third person shooter having RPG elements. So that doesnt makes this game an RPG. Its completely playable with a controller. Are you telling me that all those guys are playing this game on 360 or PS3 fools ????? I suggest you use a controller to play ME2 & then say. 

Look the point of the discussion is that whether you want PC version to support controller & not why I should not play with a controller because you consider it wrong to use a controller for this game. 

Its pointless to argue about it because Bioware is not going to support controller for the PC version.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its actually a good thing. RPGs on PC are not meant to be played with controller. Why would you limit yourself with controller when you have KB & Mouse.



i don't use controller for Da O , Witcher, Oblivion. BUT for this game it was a requirement , my personal exp.  Its a modern game and they should provide as much option.


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> i don't use controller for Da O , Witcher, Oblivion. BUT for this game it was a requirement , my personal exp.  Its a modern game and they should provide as much option.



Even I wont be using the controller for this game but if I do feel like playing this game on a HDTV then I can play comfortably using a controller. Xpadder worked but it was being buggy sometimes.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried Xpadder with Mass Effect 1 but it was not fluid.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2012)

Lack of controller support is not surprising. In fact, it is expected. No BioWare game on PC supports a controller. From Original Masseffect to DA2.


----------



## revolt (Feb 16, 2012)

For me mass effect is boring I don’t know what people found in these games.Just to understand wtf is this game about I completed both the games.Found none interesting.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

revolt said:


> For me mass effect is boring I don’t know what people found in these games.Just to understand wtf is this game about I completed both the games.Found none interesting.


Mass effect 1 was boring, 2 is not, try it


----------



## revolt (Feb 16, 2012)

^^Read again what i had posted.Btw i admit 2 is not boring but wasnt that much interesting too.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 16, 2012)

That's the difference between pc and console, same game that scores 9+ in console mostly doesn't get same on pc platform or vice-versa. It's just like complaining that metal gear isn't very fun on pc or cs isnt very fun in xbox or ps. For controller and kb I think it's upto your taste, both have their pros and cons. But still in mass effect I would preffer Xbox and ps3 heads-up display and controller for fast power and team action switch. It's a never ending war between console users and keyboard fighters. So if you like controller or kb just play with it because no one can convince you play to with weapon of his/her choice. Just enjoy the game. End of story.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

revolt said:


> For me mass effect is boring I don’t know what people found in these games.Just to understand wtf is this game about I completed both the games.Found none interesting.



tastes differs from person to person.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

Lack of controller is not necessary but it would have been a addition to the game. Although I previously posted its a good thing but still it wouldn't hurt gamers at all. Even witcher 2 had controller support. But as vamsi said Bioware don't provide controller support for pc.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Downloaded the demo today.

They should release a multiplayer demo too


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

I think its time to merge this thread to the ME Series discussion.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I think its time to merge this thread to the ME Series discussion.


Not yet, let the game come first.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah how did I forgot that. I misunderstood 6 march with 6 feb and thought that its released. Sorry my bad.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Now the multiplayer is also available for everyone


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Do post about your experience with MP of ME3.


----------



## GTX OC (Feb 18, 2012)

My initial impression with the co-op
Very easy and fast match making system . There are 2 maps for you to play with 3 other players  . You either have to survive a wave of enemy or are tasked with hacking terminals or killing specific targets in a limited time . The co-op forces people to work together . Very nice , can't wait to get my hands on the game after my exams are over


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2012)

The multiplayer is a nice change from that crap Call of Duty (except Cod4 )

When you first start you get a free unlock pack which includes weapon's,weapon mods, equipment and character unlocks.The packs are recruit and veteran.Recruit pack unlocks basic stuff while Veteran unlocks advanced stuff.You can earn credits by playing matches.If you are lucky you will get a Krogan soldier  or a Human Vanguard which I think are very powerful player classes.But to my bad luck I still haven't received the Krogan soldier which I so want but I did get a Drell Vanguard.

Gameplay is slightly difficult if you are a first time player since the hud menu system is a lot different than the regular multiplayers.The player levelling up is same as in the single player where you get points as you gain a level and upgrade your skills.

Basically in the demo you able to quick search for a match.You have to play with 3 other players.Once the match starts you are bombarded with waves of enemies as you defend a objective like hack an enemy intel or wait for the evacuation team.The difficulty is divided into Bronze,Silver and Gold.

Teamwork is important.All the players cannot go Rambo or camp in a place.Me,I am playing mostly as a Human solider with a sniper.Good that my Call of Duty experience is making my game easy for me 

And finally some of my gameplay
[YOUTUBE]3rN4RbsLEo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunb (Feb 18, 2012)

If anybody is interested in playing the coop then let me know. Its better to play at reasonable ping with each other rather than at higher pings. I will be buying the full version too.

My origin ID is: AVCMAN


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/9Gzbx.jpg

How do you change origin id ?

*gyazo.com/c757c99799c1bc3138916ad5ae2afce4.png?1329661382


----------



## varunb (Feb 20, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3: Take Earth Back* trailer released yesterday.

[YOUTUBE]Vs7kix6_8Ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Shepard: "We Fight Or We Die That`s the Plan"


----------



## varunb (Feb 20, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3' copies to be launched into space, land before release date*

Take a look at this guys:



> If there's one thing Mass Effect series fans want more than to play through the conclusion of the epic adventure game franchise, it's to play it early. EA is giving them that chance by launching the first copies of Mass Effect 3 in a very literal way — into space! Weather balloons will carry advance copies of the game up and away from Earth, before releasing them back down with attached GPS devices to track their planetary coordinates. New York, San Francisco, Las Vegas, Berlin, London, and Paris will be the cities targeted for landing, and you should be able to see where your nearest ME3 has arrived by checking out the Mass Effect website. Bioware is humorously referring to these space-raiding discs as the game's "Space Edition." The more conventional version will be available to buy in stores on March 6th, for PC, PS3, and Xbox 360.



Had this happened in India, there would have been a stampede at the locations where the game would land & gamers would be lying on the ground like as if the reapers did attack the earth in reality


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks gorgeous, of course any pre-rendered trailer will.



varunb said:


> Take a look at this guys:


Old news, posted in news section some says back.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3' copies to be launched into space, land before release date*



varunb said:


> Take a look at this guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this happened in India, there would have been a stampede at the locations where the game would land & gamers would be lying on the ground like as if the reapers did attack the earth in reality



Wow awesome thanks for the info!!!


----------



## varunb (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Old news, posted in news section some says back.



Where has it been posted ? This news came out 3 days back.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

varunb said:


> Where has it been posted ? This news came out 3 days back.


It was posted 3 days back: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...opies-mass-effect-3-via-weather-balloons.html


----------



## varunb (Feb 20, 2012)

No wonder. It should have been posted here.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ No matter


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

WTH ?? Just 6 copies I thought they are going to be in 100s. LOL


----------



## Neuron (Feb 21, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 extended trailer.
[YOUTUBE]huS0KauGzbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2012)

This might sound crazy, but to this day.. I haven't seen any of the Mass Effect 3 trailers or gameplay videos except the announcement trailer. Even that, I only watched once.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

I have watched one gameplay with kinect and the announcement trailer.

Now going to watch the extended trailer.


----------



## SuperSid (Feb 22, 2012)

The war assets for Mass Effect 3 have been revealed from the coalesce files. This includes variables from ME 1 and 2. 

Spoilers ahead. Read at your own risk.Some of them are pretty interesting.

TU292305.txt


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well one thing's for sure. EA ORIGIN sux balls !! I thought it was bearable when I faced the infamous file deletion bug but this is the limit now. Apparently, I cant preorder the Digital Deluxe edition with any credit card, with any account, no matter what I do. The EA forums are swarming with the same Payment authorisation Failed issue I am encountering. The other bad thing is that the PC Collector's edition will not be available at flipkart, intencity, nextworld, etc. So I am either stuck with buying deluxe key online or with the standard edition which I dont want. **** YOU EA !


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 23, 2012)

> , I cant preorder the Digital Deluxe edition with any credit card, with any account, no matter what I d



strange, I did 2 pre-orders on my ICICI Credit card. (did about a week ago. PS: if you want to play some MP, add me - sathyabhat on origin)


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2012)

I dunno WTF is wrong. I had used a Kotak virtual credit card back in October to buy BF3 Ltd edition & before that I had used my HDFC credit card to buy Crysis 2 Ltd edition. Now both of them are failing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

varunb said:


> Well one thing's for sure. EA ORIGIN sux balls !! I thought it was bearable when I faced the infamous file deletion bug but this is the limit now. Apparently, I cant preorder the Digital Deluxe edition with any credit card, with any account, no matter what I do. The EA forums are swarming with the same Payment authorisation Failed issue I am encountering. The other bad thing is that the PC Collector's edition will not be available at flipkart, intencity, nextworld, etc. So I am either stuck with buying deluxe key online or with the standard edition which I dont want. **** YOU EA !


The day those idiots left steam is the day origin was doomed


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well finally I am able to buy the deluxe edition but there's a catch:

If you ever face the payment authorisation failed issue, then create a new acount but do not even think of using all those cards that you used for your previous account. Infact do not even use a fresh credit card for that defective account. Apparently EA (or shitty Digital River which handles payments for EA) flags those accounts as well as the associated credit cards with it as RISK, etc etc. So if you use any of those credit cards in a fresh Origin account then that account will get flagged bcos of those cards & become worthless. 

SOLUTION: Use a new card or generate a virtual credit card & use that to purchase the game from your newly created EA origin account.

So my new ID: AVCMAN


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

So origin turned out to be a bummer, looks like steam all the way.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> So origin turned out to be a bummer, looks like steam all the way.



Correct. Except EA titles.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Correct. Except EA titles.


For EA titles, get physical copies.


----------



## varunb (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> For EA titles, get physical copies.



Only if you can wait & are not interested in Deluxe or Collector's editions. If not then start looking for _jugaads_ like I did.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

varunb said:


> Only if you can wait & are not interested in Deluxe or Collector's editions. If not then start looking for _jugaads_ like I did.


Why not, its being sold in next world afaik. Release date is same as world wide, isn't it?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Why not, its being sold in next world afaik. Release date is same as world wide, isn't it?



No release dates are not exactly same. I saw some difference don't exactly remember how much.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No release dates are not exactly same. I saw some difference don't exactly remember how much.


Damn, go pirates go, its EA's fault for pushing us


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

Release dates
NA - 6 mar
AU - 8 mar
EU - 9 mar
JP - 15 mar


----------



## varunb (Feb 24, 2012)

Indian release date according to Origin store is March 6. I dunno when you guys will start receiving the dvds considering their late arrivals usually.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 24, 2012)

Origin allows for preloading a week before release.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

just saw 2 pics on Facebook. 

Pic1: one of balloon with mass effect3 se got stuck on 150 ft tree 

pic2: fans already tracked second balloon and (about 15) are waiting for landing.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> just saw 2 pics on Facebook.
> 
> Pic1: one of balloon with mass effect3 se got stuck on 150 ft tree



LOL monkeys got party. They got ME3.


----------



## varunb (Feb 25, 2012)

*10 Things MASS EFFECT Fans MUST Know From Tie-ins*

10 Things MASS EFFECT Fans MUST Know From Tie-ins | Newsarama.com

11. Also according to *Mass Effect: Invasion*, Aria T'Loak is 



Spoiler



no longer the leader of Omega. Infact Cerberus has taken over Omega & is now leading it since Aria had to leave for the sake of Omega else Cerberus had destroyed it. This new rule of Cerberus over Omega will be displayed in ME3.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1671/masseffect2201202241612.jpg

This was my shepherd from ME2.

I hope his appearance remains enact in ME3

Looks KOOL na:

ANYBODY with female shepherdtwisted plz post in.!!

Similar to the Box Art of ME3:
*images.pushsquare.com/news/2011/08/mass_effect_3s_female_shepard_is_a_redhead/attachment/0/large.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I used the default shepard in both the games.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^me too. Never created custom in both ME.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn that article is kinda back to basics. History of illusive man and others are facinating.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^me too. Never created custom in both ME.



the default one's was not that hero type!
aan.....his bald type hair...didnt like it...so made my own!



gameranand said:


> Damn that article is kinda back to basics. History of illusive man and others are facinating.



which one??

i want it!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> i want it!



The link given by varunb in his previous post.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can not hold back anymore.


----------



## varunb (Feb 26, 2012)

I need a player or two for the ME3 multiplayer demo. Please reply back if interested. 

Origin ID: SpeedyAssassin3D


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2012)

varunb said:


> I need a player or two for the ME3 multiplayer demo. Please reply back if interested.
> 
> Origin ID: SpeedyAssassin3D



origin id - ilovetowin


----------



## varunb (Feb 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> origin id - ilovetowin



Uhmm you could have added me straight away instead of giving your ID here. Anyways, request sent.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

How many days left? Lost count.


----------



## varunb (Feb 26, 2012)

Look at this:

*i.imgur.com/bZWas.png

The preload size is 9.8GB (of course if the soundtrack & other things are excluded) ? ME2 alone was 14GB excluding the dlcs. I guessed either the game is shorter or the textures are low res. It would be great if Bioware releases a texture pack for ME3 because ME2 had low textures which could be seen during the closeup scenes.

Lastly I hope the preload starts on March 2 according to Amazon's advertisement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 27, 2012)

low res with high res optional download will save bandwidth for may guys...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

Small size don't exactly means that texture would be low. Oblivion was around 4.5gb and skyrim is 5.12 gb but look at the difference between them. So they may have compacted the game nicely so reduced size.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Small size don't exactly means that texture would be low. Oblivion was around 4.5gb and skyrim is 5.12 gb but look at the difference between them. So they may have compacted the game nicely so reduced size.



You're talking about Oblivion. Why are you comparing it with a totally different game made by a totally different studio ? Play ME2 again & look at the scenes where a close look is given on Shepard's armor, weapons, Tali's face, Garrus's face, etc. Clearly the textures look blurry or pixelated. When the game was released, character textures ranged from a resolution of 512x512 to 1024x1024 which is low. Thats why its best if they release some sort of texture pack separately. This is the final game dude. I dont mind even if they release a 28GB game this time. I dont want that this game is compromised on quality & length. This is entirely my choice & doesn't means that everybody wants this.

Take a look at this thread for your own sake:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Look at this:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/bZWas.png
> 
> ...



tryin to judge a game by its size???
not good.

mw3 and bf3 both were 13+gb in size and featured damn short single player campaign..

bf3 visuals were gr8 but mw3 wasnt a visual upgrade to mw2 even...forget black ops.

crysis 2 was 7.5 gb approx yet has ultimate eye candies and single player gameplay of about 10hrs or so.
..And all these game sizes are of original setup before installation.
moreover my me2 installation was of 4.4gb or so without dlcs and occupied close to 12 gb after setup...it wasnt packed or reloade..original setup from disc..standard edition.





varunb said:


> You're talking about Oblivion. Why are you comparing it with a totally different game made by a totally different studio ? Play ME2 again & look at the scenes where a close look is given on Shepard's armor, weapons, Tali's face, Garrus's face, etc. Clearly the textures look blurry or pixelated. When the game was released, character textures ranged from a resolution of 512x512 to 1024x1024 which is low. Thats why its best if they release some sort of texture pack separately. This is the final game dude. I dont mind even if they release a 28GB game this time. I dont want that this game is compromised on quality & length. This is entirely my choice & doesn't means that everybody wants this.
> 
> Take a look at this thread for your own sake:
> Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



u may not be much affected by a game release of 28gb bcuz you love it so much but still for gamers who prefer buying digital copies ...downloading such huge game could easily turn into nighmare.


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes ME2 has some low res textures.But it is alright.how many times does a player needs to zoom to a certain thing.Moreover size vs gameplay & texture etc is a very bad comparison.
14+ gb of me2 was an example of improper compression or rather some step to reduce piracy.
Anyways considering this game also features multiplayer the size is acceptable.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

@ varunb
Do you have any confirmation that they are using the same textures again ??
Maybe they compressed the game well.


----------



## ferris (Feb 27, 2012)

Origin is the biggest bummer of all, they can flush their privacy policy down the drain. They are getting a lot of heat for it over here.
I haven't heard about the same issues with Steam, but I quite enjoy it, quite comfortable to use nowdays, has it's little problems but the overall experience is good.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

revolt said:


> Yes ME2 has some low res textures.But it is alright.how many times does a player needs to zoom to a certain thing.



Yes the game had nice graphics only when the game didnt zoom on the object & character details. I only wish for a separate texture pack. Would it hurt if they release it for those loyal fans who can download it separately & then enjoy the game ?




Sujeet said:


> tryin to judge a game by its size???
> not good.
> 
> mw3 and bf3 both were 13+gb in size and featured damn short single player campaign..
> ...



1. Yes I am gonna judge the game by its size because I want the eye-candy visuals alongwith good story. I know I will still like the game even if the textures are low res but high res textures will surely add that extra zing to the entertainment that I want. That is my opinion. I dont care what your opinion is. I paid a lot for the digital deluxe edition & I want it. PERIOD.

2. Why are you talking about BF3, MW3, BO etc etc etc when they have nothing to do with this discussion. Crysis 2 & eye candy visuals ? They were watered down to optimise the performance on the consoles.

3. When gamers buy digital copies online then they are prepared for whatever the filesize they have to download. Majority of those who download from the digital download services are not worried about the filesize. Those who are worried buy the physical copies. Simple & thats what most of the gamers in India do.



gameranand said:


> @ varunb
> Do you have any confirmation that they are using the same textures again ??
> Maybe they compressed the game well.



I hope they compressed it well like you are saying bud. Like I said before. This is the final game which we all have been waiting for. I dont want Bioware to compromise anything. ANYTHING!. Try to understand this


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> 1. Yes I am gonna judge the game by its size because I want the eye-candy visuals alongwith good story. I know I will still like the game even if the textures are low res but high res textures will surely add that extra zing to the entertainment that I want. That is my opinion. I dont care what your opinion is. I paid a lot for the digital deluxe edition & I want it. PERIOD.
> 
> 2. Why are you talking about BF3, MW3, BO etc etc etc when they have nothing to do with this discussion. Crysis 2 & eye candy visuals ? They were watered down to optimise the performance on the consoles.
> 
> ...



2.It has to do alot with the your idea of game visuals and game size.
Size depends upon game engine compression technique and retail data compression techniques. Crysis 2,mw,etc were all references to that fact but you failed to interpret.

Dude the visuals were downgraded for Consoles not for PC.LATER crytek even released a dx 11 patch to boost it further. Ever tried it. Cornea Melting!!!!!

Most people have misconception that only because firts crysis was pc only game and its sequel received a console release in addition means The visuals are poor...That would mean That BF3 has a console counterpart so its PC gfx are Crap..wanna say something like that??
Each platform is handled differently.

4. Not for me.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> 2.It has to do alot with the your idea of game visuals and game size.
> Size depends upon game engine compression technique and retail data compression techniques. Crysis 2,mw,etc were all references to that fact but you failed to interpret.
> 
> 4. Not for me.



All this from a guy who is saying Crysis 2, MW etc had stupendous graphics & hence had good compression?   I have already understood your point & dont want to understand anymore. 

You dont want to download any texture pack ? Then dont download it. You fear the file size will be large ? Get the standard disc which I guess you must have already preordered. So why exactly are you arguing when you don't care about the tex. You are a happy guy already.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ varunb
> Do you have any confirmation that they are using the same textures again ??
> Maybe they compressed the game well.



Be sure that no one can ever confirm that if textures are being recycled from previous game....only studio guyz can tell that,,internal matter...never will be revealed!!!



varunb said:


> All this from a guy who is saying Crysis 2, MW etc had stupendous graphics & hence had good compression?   I have already understood your point & dont want to understand anymore.
> 
> You dont want to download any texture pack ? Then dont download it. You fear the file size will be large ? Get the standard disc which I guess you must have already preordered. So why exactly are you arguing when you don't care about the tex. You are a happy guy already.



Very HAPPY indeed!!!

See that smile on ma face!!!! wont be dragging it any further tired now
Already tried hard to hit my head on stone.No use now.PERIOD


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Dude the visuals were downgraded for Consoles not for PC. LATER crytek even released a dx 11 patch to boost it further. Ever tried it. Cornea Melting!!!!!
> 
> Most people have misconception that only because firts crysis was pc only game and its sequel received a console release in addition means The visuals are poor...That would mean That BF3 has a console counterpart so its PC gfx are Crap..wanna say something like that??
> Each platform is handled differently.:



Visuals were not downgraded for the PC ?? Visuals of Crysis 1 are hell better than Crysis 2 in my opinion. Why would I care for a DX11 texture pack which was released ages after everyone completed the game ?? nevertheless the trees, buildings, etc they still looked watered down & blurry.

Where does BF3 come from in all this ? You are continously blabbing about other games when I have been talking about ME3 only. Please make a separate thread for you wanna discuss about other games. You are diverting all this from ME3. 

All this time you had been hitting your head on stone when you didnt even know the reason ? Even though you were happy just like you proclaimed earlier by saying about a BIG SMILE on your face ? Just to make yourself tired so that you can announce that you feel tired?  I bow before you champ.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Visuals were not downgraded for the PC ?? Visuals of Crysis 1 are hell better than Crysis 2 in my opinion. _*Why would I care for a DX11 texture pack*_ which was released ages after everyone completed the game ?? nevertheless the trees, buildings, etc they still looked watered down & blurry.
> ..


It was you only who just said you like downloading texture packs for the *ZING !!!* aint ya bro!!!>???
No offence taken! anyways.



varunb said:


> ....*I bow before you champ*.



You didnt have  tell that. I can see it.!!


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

I never imposed my opinion about high tex in ME3 on you but you clearly are hellbent on imposing yours. Its clear that you didnt read the complete line & bolded only few words to initiate another irrelevant argument. If you wanna pester someone then pls find somebody else. Why are you carrying this forward when you clearly don't care & is irrelevant to ME3 discussion ? You can find a lot of Crysis, BF3, COD discussion threads where you can find more "intelligent beings" like you


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

Mass effect 3. Release closing in!!! EXCITED


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Yes the game had nice graphics only when the game didnt zoom on the object & character details. I only wish for a separate texture pack. Would it hurt if they release it for those loyal fans who can download it separately & then enjoy the game ?


Hurting depends on how the demand is.

Anyways let me make something clear 
1.Please be on the topic (all of you)
2.Crysis 2 is a different league.Please dont compare it with the first.
3.Again please dont go by compression vs textures etc.
4.Last Please stop comparing platforms.I have played UC3 on my 60' plasma.Not a single game in pc has that kind of effects and physx yet.Therefore please stop comparing.Otherwise it will go on.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

revolt said:


> Hurting depends on how the demand is.



The demand is high otherwise no one in their bright mind would make an unofficial texture pack for ME2 thinking only few people would download it.



revolt said:


> Anyways let me make something clear
> 1.Please be on the topic (all of you)
> 2.Crysis 2 is a different league.Please dont compare it with the first.
> 3.Again please dont go by compression vs textures etc.
> 4.Last Please stop comparing platforms.I have played UC3 on my 60' plasma.Not a single game in pc has that kind of effects and physx yet.Therefore please stop comparing.Otherwise it will go on.



1. Thats what I have been saying. This is ME3 discussion thread for god sake.
2. Comparisons can be made but I am least inclined in making them.
3. That is your opinion so I dont care. All I care is ME3 should be the best in terms of visual quality & storyline & I wont mind even if the file size is double the size of ME2.
4. No comments because I haven't played it.


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> That is your opinion so I dont care.



A fact cannot be termed as an opinion.
Anyways be on topic.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

revolt said:


> A fact cannot be termed as an opinion.
> Anyways be on topic.



Again your opinion. If you wanna discuss about texture vs compression or high vs low demands then I suggest you make separate topic chum. I have apprehensions about the ME3 size which will only get solved once the game releases. Not by your 'Facts' buddy. Look this can go on & on & that is the reason why I have been expressing my opinion & not imposing it on you. But you on the other hand is trying to impose by introducing your handbook of facts about compression vs texture. I am not interested in your facts.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> I hope they compressed it well like you are saying bud. Like I said before. This is the final game which we all have been waiting for. I dont want Bioware to compromise anything. ANYTHING!. Try to understand this



I do understand you buddy. I also love ME series too much. Heck I have played both game 2-3 times which you know already.
What I am trying to say is don't demoralise because of the size may be they have something up their sleeves.
I second you that Bioware should not compromise on anything but you and I can do nothing except hoping.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol. Why are you getting demoralised? I am hoping too like you. We are all fans who want to get entertained completely & there are going to be apprehensions & anger because we are paying a lot for this.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Lol. Why are you getting demoralised? I am hoping too like you. We are all fans who want to get entertained completely & there are going to be apprehensions & anger because we are paying a lot for this.



Wow I was telling you to cool up and now you saying that I am demoralised. AWESOME.


----------



## jasku (Feb 27, 2012)

Take a chill pill guys.

A couple questions 

Whats the difference between the ME3 Digital Deluxe edition from Origin and the standard pre order from any of the Indian e-tailers?
Why is the Origin standard version Rs.200 more than the physical media counterparts, I would think it should be the vice-vera..


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Wow I was telling you to cool up and now you saying that I am demoralised. AWESOME.



Are you high or something ??  You said I was demoralising you & everybody else. I said that it is not my intention to demoralise you. Simple. You are twisting my words 



jasku said:


> Take a chill pill guys.
> 
> A couple questions
> 
> ...



Visit this link & you will get the differences:

*store.origin.com/store/easa/en_IN/html/pbPage.mass-effect-3-IN

Add to that access to an additional downloadable mission and character which I believe is the Day 1 DLC & is free of charge to those preordered the Collector's edition or bought the Deluxe edition online.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> When did I say that you are demoralised ?? Are you high or something ??  You said I was demoralising you & everybody else. I said that it is not my intention to demoralise you. Simple.



OK bro you won I loose.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> OK bro you won I loose.



You wait till the game releases. I will go Krogan on your ass.


----------



## jasku (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Visit this link & you will get the differences:
> 
> Origin Online Store



Thanks bro, still dint answer my second question, any idea on that?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> You wait till the game releases. I will go Krogan on your ass.



Mind you I am a soldier with that omni blade. Never ever even think to try that. LOL


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Mind you I am a soldier with that omni blade. Never ever even think to try that. LOL



Abe soldier hoga apne ghar ka. When a krogan charges then the end result is a broken omni blade inside the enemy's ass.  

Which class did you chose in the multiplayer ? Or have you even tried it ? I chose the Engineer class in the multiplayer demo & is way better than my previous Sentinel class in the multiplayer. I have yet to try vanguard.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

As you can see from my signature that I am not having a net connection nowadays. But when I do get that I'll try that for sure.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> As you can see from my signature that I am not having a net connection nowadays. But when I do get that I'll try that for sure.


You don't have a signature.


----------



## Alok (Feb 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> You don't have a signature.



i guess he'll have when he 'll get net connection.


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

varunb said:


> Again your opinion. If you wanna discuss about texture vs compression or high vs low demands then I suggest you make separate topic chum. I have apprehensions about the ME3 size which will only get solved once the game releases.





varunb said:


> But you on the other hand is trying to impose by introducing your handbook of facts about compression vs texture. I am not interested in your facts.





I think only people of certain niche would understand what you are trying to say.
Btw i do not remember anything Imposing upon you.

You want my opinion then let me give you my opinion which i had already posted in this thread 
some pages back.For me mass effect is the worst rpg I have  played till date dosent suites my taste at all.Stupid alley shooting and nothing at all.Story and leveling up is only good  rest worst.I do not care how many fans this game has or how many has pre ordered it.I even dont care if it has low textures.For me i just want to play it because i have played the other two due to a stupid fan of this game who suggested me to play it and waste my time.I have to finish this game because i have played its predecessors thats it.I dont care even if it looks like  morrowwind or fallout 2.


----------



## Alok (Feb 27, 2012)

^so you gonna play this for story? Why not read plot on wiki and skip it


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^so you gonna play this for story? Why not read plot on wiki and skip it


Other guys please dont get me wrong but that dude totally made my mood sour.

Anyways for your query nope i can bear this torment too.As i had with the other two titles. I hope here the story will end.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

revolt said:


> I think only people of certain niche would understand what you are trying to say.
> Btw i do not remember anything Imposing upon you.



Are you really this delusional ? You can see for yourself what you have been trying to do. Convince me into listening into your argument about compression vs filesize etc etc etc which will lead us into nowhere.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ you are not alone who thinks...by this time several would be betting on same words as yours.


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^ you are not alone who thinks...by this time several would be betting on same words as yours.



I didnt know you speak for several. Kiddow the Crysis 2, MW, Bf3 section is not here. You keep forgetting 

Both of you. This won't get us anywhere. All I said was that I was apprehensive about the filesize of the entire game & the visual quality. A high res texture pack just like in the case of DA2 should be made available bcos ME2 had low res tex problem. Its just an opinion. Nothing hard to digest & I am not emphasizing anything. Starting a compression vs texture vs filesize or some irrelevant MW, BF3, Crysis 2 discussion was totally pointless in this scenario. We can only wait for the game to release & see for ourselves. Is this too difficult for both of you to comprehend ?? I think not.


----------



## varunb (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright guys here's the very first review:

Mass Effect 3's main quest lasts between 15-20 hours, rounding out to at least 40 hours if you finish all the sidequests. The game contains roughly 90 minutes of cutscenes.

Game builds on Mass Effect 2's strengths, takes a few cues from Mass Effect 1, and is thus the most compelling Mass Effect yet. It does, however, find fault with the balancing, AI, certain turret sections and overall level design.

Mass Effect 3's ending is said to be "definitive", though there's an "interesting sequence" after the credits. We're sure it's got nothing to do with Mass Effect 4.

No loose ends or cliffhangers, the game is truly an appropriate end to the trilogy with a very intense and touching finale.

-More than 100 scenes, conversations and/or events change depending on our choices after importing a save-game from ME2- from something small like someone thanking us for completing a mission to bigger repercussions which would be to spoilerous to write down- you are definitely going to feel the consequences, and not always like them


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*@varunb*

GG...but my connection was lost at wave 9.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

varunb said:


> Alright guys here's the very first review:
> 
> Mass Effect 3's main quest lasts between 15-20 hours, rounding out to at least 40 hours if you finish all the sidequests. The game contains roughly 90 minutes of cutscenes.
> 
> ...


Can't wait any more, what about te bunch of idiots chasing ME3 copies down the American soil? Anyone of them got any?


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Can't wait any more, what about te bunch of idiots chasing ME3 copies down the American soil? Anyone of them got any?



i posted about 2, a page back. 

One of them got stuck on 150 ft tree. They used many trick like slingshots.....

2nd : landed successfully and captured.

Here is more info.
Mass Effect 3 Space Disc Lands in Earth Tree


----------



## Alok (Mar 4, 2012)

Developer claim PC as a pirate plateform but now the Xbox 360 version got leaked on torrents before release.
Just for news purpose, i don't encourage piracy here.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL :rotf:


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Developer claim PC as a pirate plateform but now the Xbox 360 version got leaked on torrents before release.
> Just for news purpose, i don't encourage piracy here.



lol...slap to the face


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL now they can't say that pc version is pirate king.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Developer claim PC as a pirate plateform but now the Xbox 360 version got leaked on torrents before release.
> Just for news purpose, i don't encourage piracy here.


PC piracy screamers and console noobs are saying,


Spoiler



*listverse.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/xenu-pam-1-tm.jpg?w=500&h=369


----------



## anikahead2010 (Mar 5, 2012)

Should i pre order mass effect 3 from flip kart or wait and get it from a nearby digital/electronics store?Will every copy have a online pass and dlc?
plz help and thanks.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 5, 2012)

anikahead2010 said:


> Should i pre order mass effect 3 from flip kart or wait and get it from a nearby digital/electronics store?Will every copy have a online pass and dlc?
> plz help and thanks.



i have pre ordered from flipkart, and you should pre-order it too if want to buy, do hurry if you want to get the free dlc because its only available on pre-order, and the offer will be closed 24 hours prior to release date....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Pre order the digital deluxe version from origin or the collector's edition. That way you'll get more.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i have pre ordered from flipkart, and you should pre-order it too if want to buy, do hurry if you want to get the free dlc because its only available on pre-order, and the offer will be closed 24 hours prior to release date....



cool.





gameranand said:


> Pre order the digital deluxe version from origin or the collector's edition. That way you'll get more.



Will try origin,but i still think it's better to get from flip kart.

Thanks to you both and enjoy.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 6, 2012)

*Mass Effect Series Recap*

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]b_EXbtb_FyU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]J27zdSFxZ28[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]taraGC40m4U[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]jgU3Ow63kV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess new players to this game will need it.



anikahead2010 said:


> cool.
> Will try origin,but i still think it's better to get from flip kart.
> Thanks to you both and enjoy.



Actually I prefer soft copy so that I can download game anytime, anywhere.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2012)

Ashley Williams, should be renamed as Ashley The Duckface. I can't believe that I stayed loyal for that train wreck.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ashley williams, should be renamed as ashley the duckface. I can't believe that i stayed loyal for that train wreck.



what ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 6, 2012)

no Ashley's look was changed so that she fits the 'spectre' thing or may be to rival Miranda's curves.greedy  EA/bioware needs perverts to buy the game too.....


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 6, 2012)

Started the game by importing my perfect save games from ME2. On level 30 out of 60 with 20 skill points to spend.

Now it's time for some Reaper a**-kicking.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 6, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Started the game by importing my perfect save games from ME2. On level 30 out of 60 with 20 skill points to spend.
> 
> Now it's time for some Reaper a**-kicking.


DUDE,CONTROL ur exitement. u get to kick reaper ass mid-game and late game. right now ur saving ur shep's a** from reaper cronies(husks,brutes and a bunch of cerberus troopers)


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> no Ashley's look was changed so that she fits the 'spectre' thing or may be to rival Miranda's curves.greedy  EA/bioware needs perverts to buy the game too.....



yeah buddy you are right same with the god of war series the sex scenes were completely unnecessary.

These days sex sells.To be honest perverts are on both sides.the one who makes and the one who buys it.Btw sellers are also known by another name.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 6, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> no Ashley's look was changed so that she fits the 'spectre' thing or may be to rival Miranda's curves.greedy  EA/bioware needs perverts to buy the game too.....



she has just let her hair down,,,,you are talking as if she is in bikini wear.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

I kinda liked new look of Ashley.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 7, 2012)

Game looks dumb down  The movie scenes are painfully cliched, can't be skipped


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 7, 2012)

No noticeable visual upgrade. same as ME2.Though panorma and earth landscapes vivid colour palette looks immersive during game's epic moments.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

Character animation is better than ME2. Also minor graphical upgrade. Yes no big changes for sure.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 7, 2012)

The game is more sentimental now. Shepard is literally feeling the burden of a whole galaxy now. In previous games he shrugged off it, but now it's too much.


Spoiler



I like how they emphasized on that boy's death, and made it into nightmare.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

going to get it in next few hours, just tracked down my shipment info, flipkart delivery is on his way....

EDIT: 12:46 pm , got it, the PC version, standard edition.... will post the dvd pics this evening and other reviews soon...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 7, 2012)

FROM ASHES DLC new prothean squad member
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network
wait, go here The Prothean - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more
NO THAT THING IS AN ALBINO COLLECTOR!!! WITH A MOUTH???? protheans are supposed to be bald guys with tentacles for fingers,toes and beards


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anybody started playing this game...I have not played any of the parts...planning to try out Mass effect 2...is it worth playing??


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

just going to install dude


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Has anybody started playing this game...I have not played any of the parts...planning to try out Mass effect 2...is it worth playing??



Yes its more than worth playing. But my suggestion would be to start from ME1 which is also a pretty damn good game.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes its more than worth playing. But my suggestion would be to start from ME1 which is also a pretty damn good game.



+1, i am playing mass effect 1, just started from beginning, although played them both but want a paragon profile, last i played was completely renegade

*i42.tinypic.com/jttabp.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/2ugyk39.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/34heujn.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/15odr2u.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/33xa7ls.jpg


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Anybody here played the game? How is it? I have no experience of the series.

BTW, it has been bombarded in Metacritic by the users:-

Mass Effect 3 for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

User score is in sharp contrast with the Reviewers' score. Looks like the game's dimensions change once your own money is involved.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2012)

For all the Mass Effect fans out there, this is what i have got for you  :
Mass effect : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com

'Loot Karoge' ya 'Loot Jayoge'!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

^^
*a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/051/Purple/66/d4/26/mzi.esztuhqc.png

Atleast 1.5k markup on all items, in usa the special items cost same or very little extra compared to standard items, but here they are charging 25% extra easy, fu flipkart.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I don't care about special game edition goodies. Vanilla version is good enough for me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

i havent played a single game in series seems its just like halo isnt it?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Anybody here played the game? How is it? I have no experience of the series.
> 
> BTW, it has been bombarded in Metacritic by the users:-
> 
> ...



It's EA milking another franchise.



pkkumarcool said:


> i havent played a single game in series seems its just like halo isnt it?



No, it's better than Halo.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2012)

The low user score is because of the way EA handled From Ashes  DLC.

And, yet another example that shows the trustworthiness of metacritic's user score.


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2012)

EA, thanks for the beautiful game. No thanks for imposing Origin and then milking your most productive cow to the point that the milk leaves a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> No, it's better than Halo.



I find halo better especially in terms of music and gameplay.

Please dont compare both.Let the fps be in its place and the rpg in its.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i havent played a single game in series seems its just like halo isnt it?



One is FPS & one is RPG. Both are good in their own terms but ME Series is a must play for sure.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

Metacritic has said it has removed rule breaking Mass Effect 3 user reviews. | Thumb Culture


The user score is still a pathetic 3.0 at the time of posting.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh man. Just read some metacritic reviews. Seems like they just want to rip off Bioware.


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 8, 2012)

I am playing it in 3d vision surraound.looks really awesome with 3d vision 2 glasses.perhaps this was my pc.grr....
I doubt anybody have 3d vision surraound in india >.<
anyway,this version is N7 COLLECTOR EDITION,i am playing for 2 days but its not finishing.damn it....but i am not getting bored also.
i dont want to say much to decrese your  suspense level.just a sad news that thane krios was too old and died.will play that part again later if theres a way to keep him alive.
its a must play game friends.please hurry to compete with the world.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ Metacritic always sucks, never read those reviews, I always played a game to find out if it rocks.

Eg: Syndicate, need I say more?


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 8, 2012)

oh yeah,i learned A lot of things from deus ex hr(must play game) and one of those is "dont just finish the adventure,complete it"
so i am exploring every location and getting as much objectives as i can.^_^.thats the fun of the game.

I always chose paragon in me1 and me 2.if anyone playing them then try to save the "rachnai" in me1.i saved them and getting a lot of help from them and also try to save as much team members u can in me2 and me1.for me only kaidan alenko died in me1.nobody died in me2 for me.(had to play the last mission over 25 times to save everyone in me2)



tkin said:


> ^^ Metacritic always sucks, never read those reviews, I always played a game to find out if it rocks.
> 
> Eg: Syndicate, need I say more?



yeah its always sucks.for me i use IGN And XPLAY.xplay is the best for me.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

I read 5-7 reviews do draw a conclusion without playing a game.


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 8, 2012)

thats not a right way i think to judge a game or movie.in assassins creed's facebook page or in ign comments maximum people said that acr is just a boring,time wasting,only bombmaking,just a piece of crap ...and whatever whatever.....
but for me i really like the game for its awesome story, graphics,sound,great musics and gameplay also ok.
so its like they wanted so much changes..but how can ezio hold a machine gun ? he will ofcourse use the same weapons.

huh,they depressed me about the game a lot when i saw those comments.
so judge it yourself always.

also in wrath of the titans's fb page they said that last movie of the series clash of the titans was totally boring and time wasting.its like 90% people said that.
i dont know by which way they judge it like that but it was really an amezing movie for me.
after these things happend,i totally stopped checking reviews.just watch trailer or gameplay and then if you like it just play the game.
is it a bad way i said friends?

from the time that kiddy game zelda skyword sword won game of the year against assassins creed revelations in g4tv,i didnt check any review anymore.
just the trailer,wiki and gameplay trailer.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> yeah its always sucks.for me i use IGN And XPLAY.xplay is the best for me.


Yes, IGNorant is the gospel truth.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Guys!! ITS TIME TO TAKE BACK EARTH GOOD LUCK PLAYING


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 8, 2012)

lets face it. most ppl on metacritic say that the story is crappy/unsatisfying BUT HOW THE HELL CAN YOU RANT ABOUT A GAME'S STORY WHEN YOU HAVENT COMPLETED it. ME3 IS A f****ing RPG AFTER ALL IT HAS TO BE LONG  and unless u play 24 hours a day its not possible to complete it so fast.(today is 8th me3 relesd at 6th)i know EA has a penchant for milking succesful IP's WHICH THEN END UP AS DISASTERS. excellent examples dragonage 2, command and conquer 4 but the "player" reviewers could be rival corporate craps too..........
i'm going to buy the game, play it and THEN post a review here....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 9, 2012)

I saw some walkthrough vids (w/ commentary which were really funny ) on Youtube and I became an instant fan of the game, This is the first time I am looking in ME Series . I say BUY the game , obviously I havent bought it but I surely will later and I never ever read Game reviews , I play them firstly like a demo or if some friend of mine has it & then buy it . But many times if I am intrested I buy it without looking too much into reviews and things like that.


----------



## varunb (Mar 9, 2012)

A word of caution to those who just started: Make sure to play multiplayer as well to achieve perfect ending (readiness factor is related to multiplayer). Msg me or add me if you want to multiplayer later on. 

Anyways, the game is awesome. Graphics are good, antialiasing is a pain (disabled in-game & forced supersampling & still going strong at 60fps). I am well ahead in the game since my deluxe edition unlocked on March 5. Till now the only parts I didn't like were the inevitable deaths of some very very important characters  (they were like my family in ME2. Dont wrry I aint spoiling anything)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ There is no way to save them in game ??


----------



## varunb (Mar 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ There is no way to save them in game ??



Nope. Unavoidable. This is the final chapter so there are bound to be casualties.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn thats sad. I played whole ME2 again just to keep everyone alive in the game and now this. Very sad.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2012)

The Council in ME 1 - reapers 

The Council in ME 2 - yeah right reapers 

The Council in ME 3 - reapers


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The Council in ME 1 - reapers
> 
> The Council in ME 2 - yeah right reapers
> 
> The Council in ME 3 - reapers



LOL Nice. 
But its true though.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

lol i  managed to only keep four members alive...worst case scenario baby...haha ...seems my visions were right afterall....since i have to loose them anyway...seems like i saved my time on multiple playthroughs of same game.lol


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> lol i  managed to only keep four members alive...worst case scenario baby...haha ...seems my visions were right afterall....since i have to loose them anyway...seems like i saved my time on multiple playthroughs of same game.lol



hope u didnt kill thane too.



gameranand said:


> Damn thats sad. I played whole ME2 again just to keep everyone alive in the game and now this. Very sad.



did you save the human reaper technology in me2 ? 
it could be awesome to see how the illusive man will use it in me3.if u still have the game installed,u can think about it.^^


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> hope u didnt kill thane too.



Ironic but yes he died while on my way to suicide mission lol.

In his honour thane is my avatar. lol 
That ill man was of no good use anyway...preacher+assassin.!!! WTH


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Ironic but yes he died while on my way to suicide mission lol.
> 
> In his honour thane is my avatar. lol
> That ill man was of no good use anyway...preacher+assassin.!!! WTH



dude, thane dies if u do not purchase the thanix cannon upgrade or the upgraded shields.thane was useless anyway(the really bad combination of an "assasin" having biotics and no tech abilities/stealth).my formula for sucess in me2 was samara/miranda,my KROGAN OF STEEL:GRUNT and my paragon,  vindicator rifle armed soldier shepard


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

^^miranda ,grunt,garrus and one more i cant remember of..these are the ones i managed to keep alive.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> thane was useless anyway(the really bad combination of an "assasin" having biotics and no tech abilities/stealth)



Good enough for my Avatar Pic though!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Guys please use spoiler tags for spoiler.



GamerKP said:


> hope u didnt kill thane too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry I'll create a new save if I have to.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

somebody kindly give me save file with all squadmates alive. will be importing it into me 3 once iam done playing  with my own me2 imported files. 

although i aint playing me3 currently...lets see when i get to ..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

I have uploaded them in respective thread. Please search you'll get that.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

ok.thanx


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> somebody kindly give me save file with all squadmates alive. will be importing it into me 3 once iam done playing  with my own me2 imported files.
> 
> although i aint playing me3 currently...lets see when i get to ..



dude i will post my saves tommorow. all squadmates alive including Zaeed. i have one utter bad@$$ renegade shepard(gave collector base  to cerbrus) who romanced miranda, and a paragon shepard(destroyed collector base) who romanced tali(one more thing,both are my own work no cheating involved) on the "upload your save games here thread"
another way : masseffectsaves.com


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ok.thanx



You got them or not ??


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2012)

can anyone link me to the save games thread...will share my saves too...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Its a sticky thread in this section. Look carefully.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

For all those who want  an ME2 save file
go here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1601567
i have posted two files. more comming soon
there are two paragon shepard saves. if you want to change name level etc use "gibbed's ME2 save editor"(google it)
and with your ULTIMATE shepard happy reaper @$$ kicking in ME3


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 10, 2012)

anybody finished the game?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You got them or not ??



of course i got them:


gameranand said:


> Mass Effect 1 & 2 Complete Saves
> 
> Mass Effect 1 & 2 Saves.7z
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

So would they serve your purpose ??

I guess its time to merge it with the ME series discussion thread.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

i posted this on this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1601567
and here again in case somebody needs my save file
*mass effect 2*(i will upload more soon)
Get Save_0083.pcsav on Wupload.com


Spoiler



*mass effect 1*
Paragon Male shepard 

saved citadel council
did'nt kill Urdnot Wrex
saved Ashley,Kaidan dead
Rana thoptis still alive
gave tali a copy of data in UNC geth incursions mission
romanced ashley
let rachni queen live
Anderson as council representative of humanity
*Mass Effect 2*
Imported ME 1 shepard paragon

all loyalty missions completed.all squad members loyal.Zaeed joined party
saved tali from bieng exiled and her fathers name defamed
stopped kolyat(thane's son from killing turian)
let garrus kill sidonis
all squad members alive.all normandy crew members alive
Romanced Tali
let Aresh go(i think so)in jack's loyalty quest
rewrote heretics in legion's loyalty mission
completed Arrival DLC
destroyed collector base
rachni queen possesed asari and talked to shepard on illium
found rana thoptis with okeer told her to run away again




this shepard is my own work. the quintessential good guy/Hero
one more
Get Save_0002.pcsav on Wupload.com


Spoiler



*Mass effect 1*
male Renegade shepard

Romanced Ashley.
Saved Ashley.kaiden dead
Wrex is dead.
crappy Council's dead. 
Udina is Councilor.
.
*Mass Effect 2*
imported renagade shepard

All teammates (Zaeed included) recruited.
All teammates loyal.
Samara dead.
Sidonis dead (Harkin was kneecapped)
Kal'Reegar survived.
Tali exonerated via speech.
Encouraged Quarians to attack Geth.
Deleted Genophage cure data; Maelon Dead.
Destroyed heretics 
Let oil refinery people  die. The extra 10% damage for my vindicator was worth
Convinced Bailey to let Thane's son do community service.



again my work no cheating involved the most badass shepard in the galaxy
if any mods think this is against forum rules tell me i'l delete tis post

for importing save files in ME 3 do you need a separate one for  ME 2 and separate one for  ME 1?


----------



## varunb (Mar 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> anybody finished the game?



Yup..few mins ago. I had the EMS maxed out so got the perfect ending although its is a bit confusing & not what you would expect.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

varunb said:


> Yup..few mins ago. I had the EMS maxed out so got the perfect ending although its is a bit confusing & not what you would expect.



Whats this EMS thing ??

Did the game meet your expectations in every aspect or not ??


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 11, 2012)

20 hours into game now. Don't wanna spoil anything, but guys be ready for numerous emotional moments. On level 46 now. 

Explore your ship fully. If you purchased various ship's scale models in ME2, they could be found scattered throughout the ship and can be put back on display.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Whats this EMS thing ??



"Effective Military Strength." 
According to Bioware earlier players must earn enough readiness to Achieve Best Ending through playing MP.


> "Effective Military Strength" is the statistic that determines a player's success during Mass Effect 3's end-game. Collecting "War Assets" during the single-player campaign boosts this rating. Furthermore, there are more assets that can be collected than are necessary, but a certain threshold must be reached to get the "best" ending.
> 
> "Galactic Readiness," on the other hand, isn't even impacted by the single-player campaign at all, but increasing the stat by playing multiplayer (or Infiltrator) will reduce the number of War Assets one needs to collect in the single-player campaign to be successful.



However:


> "You do NOT have to play multiplayer to get the best single-player endings," the official statement on the BioWare forums notes.



Give it a read:*www.shacknews.com/article/72803/bioware-clarifies-mass-effect-3-multiplayer-in-relation-to-the


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Well its a relief then as I won't be playing MP at all.


----------



## varunb (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Whats this EMS thing ??
> 
> Did the game meet your expectations in every aspect or not ??



EMS = effective military strength. Its the most important factor that determines your fate. Play & find out the impact.



gameranand said:


> Well its a relief then as I won't be playing MP at all.



MP is not that necessary. Its just a shortcut to gain the war assets quickly but MP is essential to get a good ending if things go wrong. If u r on the right track then u wont need to play it. This is what I have been seeing on the forums.


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 11, 2012)

got exam friends...will be back after 1 month when it will be time for max payne 3.
hope sujeet and gameranand will be here.its a lot better to discuss than playing alone.
@gameranand dont forget to post your save games in save games section where you save the human reaper in ME2
i will play me3 once again with female shaperd in renegade mode.ha ha ha


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

no compulsory MP to get a good ending? GOOD.i don't like  killing reaper cronies with random people(some people have low pings) on the ME3 servers


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> got exam friends...will be back after 1 month when it will be time for max payne 3.
> hope sujeet and gameranand will be here.its a lot better to discuss than playing alone.
> @gameranand dont forget to post your save games in save games section where you save the human reaper in ME2
> i will play me3 once again with female shaperd in renegade mode.ha ha ha



Oh I am here all day. My exams are in may.

As for save games I already have uploaded them in respective thread. I am a good guy. Renegade is not my thing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh I am here all day. My exams are in may.
> 
> As for save games I already have uploaded them in respective thread. I am a good guy. Renegade is not my thing.



Dude,some great person had said "variety is the spice of ME 2"
its fun bieng the badass


i have a renegade save. its fully complete(apart from the shadow broker dlc)
ive posted this in this thread and the "upload thier savegame thread"


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> got exam friends...will be back after 1 month when it will be time for max payne 3.
> hope sujeet and gameranand will be here.its a lot better to discuss than playing alone.
> @gameranand dont forget to post your save games in save games section where you save the human reaper in ME2
> i will play me3 once again with female shaperd in renegade mode.ha ha ha


Will be right here buddy.Get back soon.



gameranand said:


> Oh I am here all day. My exams are in may.
> 
> As for save games I already have uploaded them in respective thread. I am a good guy. Renegade is not my thing.



My exams are going on still i keep up wit TDF.I love it.

Email Notifications + Mobile TDF


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude,some great person had said "variety is the spice of ME 2"
> its fun bieng the badass
> 
> 
> ...



I said already its my personal choice. I just can't be that badass I don't know why.

@ sujeet
I also use mobile TDF only.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

^^TDF mobile works real smooth.hats up to TDF Team .


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Saves Game Database: Home - Masseffectsaves.com


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh I am here all day. My exams are in may.
> 
> As for save games I already have uploaded them in respective thread. I am a good guy. Renegade is not my thing.



yeah.thats not my thing also.i just couldnt say like that in renegade options,thats why couldnt save that reaper tech.lol.totally in the game.
i had to turn my phone on just for this [*www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=pRHhdc53Od8]
just watch it.everyone dies in Me 2.sheperd too.man....its pathetic...damn that f****** gamer who wanted to explore the story like this.only joker left alive,illusive man cries]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I know about this ending. Pathetic. I got the best ending with every squad member+ all normandy crew members alive.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

Each player has their own style of playing and to respect that personal experience is the heart of every Rpg game.

Rpg are designed keeping in mind the fun factor and play qotient of every possible move and decision that player makes and not to punish rather reward in unique way.

Rpg is all about personal choices gamer makes through play of the game.And meets with a deserving ending.

Each and every ending is equally rewarding and perfect. It all depends on what player wanted to see in end and the way he played to get that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

Who would want to see the protagonist and everyone killed in the action.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Who would want to see the protagonist and everyone killed in the action.



There should have been an ending like if you make a mistake you are doomed.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Who would want to see the protagonist and everyone killed in the action.



lol...thats a different story...bioware must have made that for  adventurous  bunch dudes trying to get most out of it.lol...so they get it!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> There should have been an ending like if you make a mistake you are doomed.



This ending only comes when you do only mistakes and nothing good at all.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I know about this ending. Pathetic. I got the best ending with every squad member+ all normandy crew members alive.



you get that pathetic ending if you dont do any loyalty missions get the reaper IFF complete it and launch the suicide mission(*its depressing to see everyone die)*
on the other hand, i did all loyaty missions before reaper IFF mission,left immediately after  crew got kidnapped, didnt activate legion(so suicide mission was without legion)Result : all team mates and normandy crew alive and a sleeping geth ready to be activated


----------



## varunb (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys there's a Mass Effect 2 discussion thread here so all these ME2 discussions in ME3 will clutter the thread & make it confusing. Here's the dedicated ME2 thread  -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/124429-mass-effect-mass-effect-2-discussion-thread.html


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 13, 2012)

On level 53 now, 30 hours into the game.. 
Galaxy Exploration is almost 100% for all the available systems.

*WARNING*, major spoilers ahead, do not read if you don't want the story to be revealed.


Spoiler



Major flow of the game so far-
1. Attack on earth
2. Flee from there to Mars to get Liara. She has info. on a weapon which can defeat reapers. Alliance will start it's construction and name it 'Crucible'.
3. Go to Council to get Support
4. Rescue Turian Primarch from Turian Homeworld Palaven
5. Host a diplomatic war summit between Salarians (Dalatrass), Krogans (Wrex), Turians (Primarch Victus) and Humans (You).
6. Get the Immune Female Krogan from Salarian Homeworld and get Mordin to work on Genophage Cure.
7. Cure the Genophage on Tuchanka. (Kill a reaper by forcing it to clash with mother of all thresher maws.)
8. Stop the coup attempt at Citadel. (Killed Udina, who was a cereberus mole and was trying to kill the council)
9. Go to Quarian's help, their flotilla is stranded in their Home system while attempting to take back their Homeworld from geth.
10. Resolve the conflict (I brokered peace between them and got both side to be my allies.) Took a reaper hands-on on ground with me targeting him with a laser and fleets firing on it from orbit. Felt epic after finishing it. 
11. Go to Asari Homeworld for a crucial piece of 'Crucible' called the catalyst (Currently playing.. )

Along the ride there are many more priority missions in Tuchanka and Rannoch. Finish them first before the main one. Also on citadel, listen to people, would get numerous quests to boost your EMS (Effective Military Strength), mine is already full. But still it says chances to success in final battle are even. 

Old acquaintances just keep going down, so far lost-
1. Mordin Solus (Inevitable perhaps) Sacrificed while curing Krogan Genophage
2. Thane Krios (Also inevitable) Sacrificed himself to save the salarian councilor.
3. Legion (Inevitable) Sacrificed himself to give all geth individuality.

Although saved Samara, she was killing herself.
Also found Jack, Jacob, Zaeed, Kasumi and got them as allied forces.
Miranda's story is a bit complex i think, still going on.
Kaidan Alenko (or Ashley for others) is a spectre and squad mate. 
Got the Prothean General from 'From Ashes' DLC, he offers quite a prospective.
James Vega is good, but didn't like his personality.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2012)

Does that means this game is a complete nonsense and fooled its foolish fans more.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 13, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Does that means this game is a complete nonsense and fooled its foolish fans more.


What do you mean?


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> What do you mean?


is it worthless.Not worth the time you spend on it.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

playing mass effect 1, then will play mass effect2,  then 3, 
currently on planet feros fighting geths....


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 13, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> is it worthless.Not worth the time you spend on it.


Well, it's your opinion then. 
I like the story, that's why I am spending time on it. Same way i would spend hours on other RPGs i like.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Well, it's your opinion then.
> I like the story, that's why I am spending time on it. Same way i would spend hours on other RPGs i like.



+1, its the best RPG on the planet, and its not only me who is saying it, but the whole world, the one who thinks it waste can go through the ratings on wikipedia...


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Well, it's your opinion then.
> I like the story, that's why I am spending time on it. Same way i would spend hours on other RPGs i like.



I am asking you mate! about its quality. I havent expressed my opinion yet.

I didnt liked mass effect 1 but 2 i found somewhat ok.Thats why i am asking is it good or worst.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> +1, its the best RPG on the planet, and its not only me who is saying it, but the whole world, the one who thinks it waste can go through the ratings on wikipedia...



Apart from story there is not much of classial RPG elements but still its a great game.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Apart from story there is not much of classial RPG elements but still its a great game.



+
GFX are very standard nothing special.
Combat is not mind blowing-acts as just another tool to proceed through the story.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Apart from story there is not much of classial RPG elements but still its a great game.



absolutely correct.*mass effect series has a great storyline no doubt but its not as long as other RPG'S(and not as many sidequests BTW)and does not have much true rpg characteristics*


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 13, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> I am asking you mate! about its quality. I havent expressed my opinion yet.
> 
> I didnt liked mass effect 1 but 2 i found somewhat ok.Thats why i am asking is it good or worst.


Your previous post was confusing. But anyways,

If you like RPGs, all 3 games are great, but if you only care about action and fight, you can opt for action only game mode at the start of the game and you wouldn't have to take part in conversations. ( I didn't try it, because my main interest in the game is conversations and story.) 


EDIT-> Just finished the game. Clocked 36 hours. 


Spoiler



    BioWare got this messed up in ending. Game is perfect until you are given a choice for ending. Choices are useless. A quality game with almost everything perfect was ruined right before the credits had to roll. Seriously.. shame on the creative team who thought these 3 ending choice are different each other.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 14, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Y
> EDIT-> Just finished the game. Clocked 36 hours.
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still stand in your previous point now? 
Anyways is this like M*ass* effect 2.Can we do khacha khach with mi*rand*a


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 14, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Do you still stand in your previous point now?
> Anyways is this like M*ass* effect 2.Can we do khacha khach with mi*rand*a


hehehehe i get your point  
you can *do it*  with miranda in ME 3 heres how


Spoiler



 Romance 
Upon meeting Miranda on the Citadel, a male Shepard has the chance to confirm his love for her. She says that things would never be simple for them. After helping her by warning her about the various dangers she could be exposed to, Miranda asks Shepard to meet her in a private room on the Citadel. There, she explains that she feels guilty, because she wanted to incorporate a mind-controlling chip within Shepard's new body while working on the Lazarus Project. She mentions that the Illusive Man refused, in order to keep Shepard as close as he was to his former self. She despises herself, knowing its what her father would have wanted done, and she tells Shepard she's deeply sorry. Shepard has the chance to comfort her, *which will result in the romance sequence with Miranda.
*During the final mission on Earth, if Shepard previously romanced Miranda, she comments that this is farewell, while Shepard tries to be positive and promises to come back.
Miranda Lawson - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more


if nothing else works you can always *do it*  with ashley/tali


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there any hidden khacha khach game with that miranda privately.I Will pay bioware even 3k for this game if its there.


----------



## jasku (Mar 14, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Is there any hidden khacha khach game with that miranda privately.I Will pay bioware even 3k for this game if its there.



lol, your money will be better spent on 'other' animated videos in that case, why waste time and energy on a game


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 14, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hehehehe i get your point
> you can *do it*  with miranda in ME 3 heres how
> 
> 
> ...



Just seen the video greatly disappointed very bad very bad.More action was required.Worst.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Is there any hidden khacha khach game with that miranda privately.I Will pay bioware even 3k for this game if its there.




No its not.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 14, 2012)

just ended the kingdom of amalur demo, got the reckoner knight armor and chakram launcher...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4H_A7SeawU4[/YOUTUBE]

People really hate the ending!!


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2012)

^Absolutely.. 10 minutes of ending spoiled my ~130 hours of game-play in Mass Effect Universe.

People are putting polls and petition to change the Endings.
BioWare Social Network


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2012)

So much stupidity for a stupid game. So much petition only to change the climax.
Had they put these petitions in real life against real problems then the world would have become a better place to live in.No wonder majority of the world population consists of ....


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is another theory to the ending:

[YOUTUBE]ynYgr1rqEec[/YOUTUBE]

anyone think of the Matrix "Red Pill - Blue Pill" option between the two end-game choices? Choose the blue to remain trapped in the illusion; take the red one to throw emerge from the illusion into the true world. I doubt BioWare would make a Matrix reference but... there was a lot I would have doubted BioWare would do before the endgame.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> So much stupidity for a stupid game. So much petition only to change the climax.
> Had they put these petitions in real life against real problems then the world would have become a better place to live in.No wonder majority of the world population consists of ....



*the petitions raised  $40,000 for a charity called child's play(which gives  sick & terminally ill children in hospitals games,books,toys etc)*
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child's_Play_(charity)
so.... it's not entirely an example of silliness what people are capable of

and coming back to the point 
*they're releasing a DLC called "the truth"(which will be paid mind,you) which will fix the ending and add some multiplayer crap. unless this is a rumor started by some troll*
What if the rumored Mass Effect 3 'The Truth' DLC changes... | Mass Effect 3 News | GameZone
*and i'm convinced that any studio that is bought up by EA sells its soul to the devil of greed
there by becoming the devil of incompetence(read Casey Hudson)*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2012)

That's very uncool of EA/Bioware using a cheapshot to make people buy a DLC with an alternate ending. I hate the ending to be honest and I fully agree with the video above.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> So much stupidity for a stupid game. So much petition only to change the climax.
> Had they put these petitions in real life against real problems then the world would have become a better place to live in.No wonder majority of the world population consists of ....



Stop being a moron. Find better things to do than looking for in game khacha khach and trolling on forums. Harsh action awaits. Mend your ways while there is still time.


Ruin it in every possible way, EA. Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow this is great. I kinda expected something like this from Bioware after playing DA2. Nice work Bioware just ruin your games till every fan of yours turns against you.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

If the new DLC rumors are true, it would be good for the fans, like me.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *the petitions raised  $40,000 for a charity called child's play(which gives  sick & terminally ill children in hospitals games,books,toys etc)*
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child's_Play_(charity)
> so.... it's not entirely an example of silliness what people are capable of
> 
> ...


There must be some reason why i posted that.Do you think i was unaware of that fact and posted that?People who understood wont comment on that most probably. 



Krow said:


> *Stop being a moron.* Find better things to do than looking for in game khacha khach and trolling on forums. Harsh action awaits. Mend your ways while there is still time.
> Ruin it in every possible way, EA. Thanks.



Post reported.Dont forget that apart from being a moderator you too are a member of this forum.I am well aware of the rule.Please watch your word.

Point any of my single post humiliating or insulting directly any member of this forum. I will quit.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

more than filing silly petitions there's something more that will hurt EA/bioware
*Boycott ME 3 fill all gaming sites with bad reviews*.and if you are a member of a file sharing site do what those sites do best......
*when EA/bioware gets revenue losses they will know.....the wrath of the dejected fans*


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

^^
Thats what should be done.I never liked EA.Origin another crap.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Spoiler



Who cares if the Reapers are destroyed, controlled or merged with (Really? Merged with? WTF??? That's insulting...) at that point. They win. All of my paragon choices and actions through 150 hours of gameplay are useless at that point. I might as well have sat down ontop of one of the bombs I was supposed to disarm on Eden Prime at the beginning of ME:1 and just opened a beer and let the damn thing go off. Because the end result would have been the same.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if the Reapers are destroyed, controlled or merged with (Really? Merged with? WTF??? That's insulting...) at that point. They win. All of my paragon choices and actions through 150 hours of gameplay are useless at that point. I might as well have sat down ontop of one of the bombs I was supposed to disarm on Eden Prime at the beginning of ME:1 and just opened a beer and let the damn thing go off. Because the end result would have been the same.



Well said..  
I too felt the same, when I wasted my nights up-to 4 in the morning for a week and endured sleepiness at work.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

after sc**wing up DA 2 and *half-assing ME 3's ending(just to give thier game cheap publicity and make us buy a god-knows-if-its-true DLC)* *EA/bioware ranks the highest on my most hated publisher/developer list*


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Well said..
> I too felt the same, when I wasted my nights up-to 4 in the morning for a week and endured sleepiness at work.



I will do this only if they implement that miranda thing in the dlc as well.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

hmmm.... there are some things(in  me & me2 which agree to sunny's "indoctrination theory video")
*here are the events/missions in ME2 which compel me to agree to the "indoctrination theory" READ IT IF YOU'VE PLAYED ME2*


Spoiler



*reaper IFF mission 
when you enter the derelict reaper how come shepard did'nt get indoctrinated while an entire cerberus research team got indoctrinated*
*Arrival DLC
here too after dr.Amanda and her research team got exposed to "object RHO" they got indoctrinated
shepard was left in the same room where object rho was contained STILL shepard did'not get indoctrinated *


*also notice that ME3 starts some time after Arrival DLC
also here is a thread that supports the "indoctrination theory"*
The Escapist : Forums : Gaming Discussion : Mass Effect 3 - Is Shepard Indoctrinated?
*and an article*
Mass Effect 3 Ending-Hatred: 5 Reasons The Fans Are Right | GameFront


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Spoiler



The reason why the ending made no sense what-so-ever was because Commander Shepard, and ultimately the player was experiencing the effects of indoctrination.

Shepard was beginning to battle the effects of indoctrination since the very beginning of the game when the Reapers touched down and began their destruction of Earth. Harbinger begins his attempts of breaking Shepard with the child you see early on playing with the airplane. Looking back at the kid you will notice that he was quite strange. For one when Shepard and Anderson were trying to find a way to reach the Normandy he was hiding in the vat. Okay, that's normal, he thinks it's a safe place to hide. However when Shepard turns around and turns back he is no longer there. There is no way the kid could of backed into the vat system without making some sort of substantial noise. Then, when Shepard escapes to the Normandy you see the kid run into the evacuation shuttle which eventually gets destroyed by the Reapers. This is another odd thing. If the kid was going to the shuttle, don't you think the marines around him would've put him on there first? They don't. In fact that they run around him like he wasn't even there in the first place, and he was the last to get on.

The reason for this is because the kid didn't exist. He was dead long before Shepard even met him in the vat. All later images of the kid was of Harbingers own doing it was messing with your Shepard's mind.

Then you begin to see more of the indoctrination through dreams. They were odd with whispers everywhere. You see the kid again, and he is running away, you follow. Once you catch up to him, he then burns up in smoke and fire. In the second dream similar both you and him burning in the fire. Signifying that your Shepard thinks that he/she will fail and humanity, and all other species are doomed. This is another trick from Harbinger. It is trying to make Shepard mentally unstable, and break his/her will.

Than the biggest attempt at Harbinger trying to control you is right around the ending. This is the part where nothing makes any sense at all. You are part of the ground troops in London, charging at Harbinger, the Reaper shoots a laser at you, and you and your two squad mates are hit. You wake up to find yourself in the same weird dream like state you've been having the past couple of days. Only this time your armor is in shambles, your bleeding horribly, your other two squad mates are nowhere to be found, you have unlimited ammo, and no matter how many times a husk hits or shoots at you it does no damage. You step into the beam of blue light that is mysteriously there, and find yourself at the citadel. For whatever reason Anderson is there instead of being where the ground troops are below along with the Invisible Man.


Ask yourself this: How in the world did they get there? Anderson has no ship to get into the Citadel, and The Illusive man couldn't possibly get in because not only did the Citadel close up, but the Reapers took it, and transported it to Earth. 

After a long battle of wits you finally shoot The Invisible Man, Anderson dies, and you mysteriously get transported by a floating platform to the connection point of the Catalyst and the Citadel. You then get up to be greeted by an AI who takes the shape of the dead kid who claims to be the creator of the Reapers.

At this point your warning flags should be up and flaring. If you see the cutscene where the Catalyst and the Citadel connect, not only should Shepard be dead due to the lack of oxygen, he shouldn't even be able to stand vertically, you should be floating around in empty space, or at the very least falling. It makes no sense. 
This is the stage where Harbinger makes the final attempt at getting you to succumb to indoctrination.

Harbinger who is taking the form of an AI called "Catalyst" says that the reason it created the Reapers was so they can control and stop the chaos. Chaos. That is a very important word, and should be ringing a bell. Think back to your conversation with the Reaper on the Quarian homeworld, or even Sovereign back in ME1. Whenever you asked them why do they wipe out species into extinction they had always stated that it was so they can control the "chaos". 

Your Shepard asks what is the chaos it speaks of. It states that the chaos is the fact that organics will eventually be destroyed by the synthetics they create, and thus the Reapers come around every 50,000 years to wipe them out before that happens. Makes no sense right? How does it know that? What proof does it have of that? You wish that you could question that, but you can't. It then goes on to tell you that all aliens from previous cycles aren't destroyed, they simply take the form of Reapers, and that organics and synthetics can never get along. Catalyst then presents Shepard with the three choices I stated above: Destroy, Control, Symbiosis. From that point it is a matter of choosing which one to take.

*The fact that 90% of the fanbase was unable to realize that Shepard was indoctrinated until it was too late was putting them in the shoes of people like Saren and the Illusive Man. The player's character was indoctrinated the whole time, and you didn't even know it.
*
Their anger, and sadness at the end of the game is similar to how Saren probably felt when he finally realizes that he was under control the entire time.

I feel like an idiot for not catching on to that sooner, but aleast I chose the destroy option anyway, so I'm good.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your post enlightened me.but now one question remains
what's the fate of the galaxy?
(if shepard is indoctrinated whatever decision he takes will be what the reapers want him to take .mass relays getting destroyed etc might also be a dream)
so do Reapers win?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> If the new DLC rumors are true, it would be good for the fans, like me.



If a DLC is coming this fast then it means that Bioware already made it and didn't provided with main game just to earn some money which is really is a bad thing. Its like betraying your customer.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Spoiler



The endgame scenario is Indoctrination/Manipulation from the Reapers (Harbinger) trying to force you into choosing to let the Reapers live. Shepard is not awake during the final sceens!

Choosing to control the Reapers allows them to live. Reapers win. They will still exist.

Choosing to combine organic and synthetic life: Reapers win. They will still exist.

Choosing to destroy all synthetic life: Reapers loose. Shepard lives. Reapers die.

Choosing to destroy all synthetic life option is more Renegade in appearence. Controlling the Reapers is more Paragon in appearence. The Illusive Man's choice should not be Paragon colors, just as Anderson's choice should not be Renegade.

Shepard awakes at the end of destroying Reapers. But Shepard is not awaking from the aftermath. He is awaking from either after he is hit by Harbingers lazer attack on Earth or after the scene with Anderson and the Illusive Man.

Shepard does not awake in the other 2 "endings" because you are fully indoctrinated by the choices you made to allow the Reapers to win. "Assuming Control!"

EA/Bioware not only get more $$$ for DLC for the final battle, but big props for INDOCTRINATING A LOT OF ITS OWN PLAYERS! I do not know of another gaming company that has tried to fool all of its consumers, but they look to be the first and reap all of the attention.





gameranand said:


> If a DLC is coming this fast then it means that Bioware already made it and didn't provided with main game just to earn some money which is really is a bad thing. Its like betraying your customer.






Spoiler



What if the rumored Mass Effect 3 'The Truth' DLC changes the ending?

What if the rumored Mass Effect 3 'The Truth' DLC changes... | Mass Effect 3 News | GameZone


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok...I've forgot where my ME2 save games were i.e. the exact folder structure. Can any one tell me what was the general folder structure for ME2??


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

User Documents > BioWare > Mass Effect (1,2,3 same for all)


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> your post enlightened me.but now one question remains
> what's the fate of the galaxy?
> (if shepard is indoctrinated whatever decision he takes will be what the reapers want him to take .mass relays getting destroyed etc might also be a dream)
> so do Reapers win?






Spoiler



By choosing the control or synergy ending, Shepard loses his will to fight which is why he DOESN'T WAKE UP. Now, with the destroy ending, he DOES wake up because the Reapers failed in their attempts to control Shepard.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If a DLC is coming this fast then it means that Bioware already made it and didn't provided with main game just to earn some money which is really is a bad thing. Its like betraying your customer.



dude, EA bought up bioware.EA is a greedy publisher which everyone knows,bioware is now controlled by EA so,bioware is just as greedy as EA
but this DLC crap is the height of greediness 
*EA/bioware's marketing tactic:
make a game, shear off bits of content and sell them as Premium DLC's*


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude, EA bought up bioware.EA is a greedy publisher which everyone knows,bioware is now controlled by EA so,bioware is just as greedy as EA
> but this DLC crap is the height of greediness
> *EA/bioware's marketing tactic:
> make a game, shear off bits of content and sell them as Premium DLC's*




It could, too, and EA suits could be lining their wallets, with Bioware releasing some "ME3 Endings" DLC, and those 43,000 forking over Xbox points just to see it. (And then I'd be here railing on the evil cash grab that is DLC.)

Thing is, once Bioware does that, what then? Don't like the ending to Final Fantasy 75? Don't worry, we've got a new one on the way. Wish Zelda 32 played out better? Give us two months. Can't stand the Silent Hill ending? Relax.

That's not how art works. J.K. Rowling doesn't rewrite Harry Potter, they don't re-film "The Hunger Games," Da Vinci doesn't paint over the Mona Lisa because of a few complaints. Artists stand by their work. And if Bioware — and gaming — wants to be art and not Kit Kat-disposable, it must do the same and not cheapen its work.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> It could, too, and EA suits could be lining their wallets, with Bioware releasing some "ME3 Endings" DLC, and those 43,000 forking over Xbox points just to see it. (And then I'd be here railing on the evil cash grab that is DLC.)
> 
> Thing is, once Bioware does that, what then? Don't like the ending to Final Fantasy 75? Don't worry, we've got a new one on the way. Wish Zelda 32 played out better? Give us two months. Can't stand the Silent Hill ending? Relax.
> 
> That's not how art works. J.K. Rowling doesn't rewrite Harry Potter, they don't re-film "The Hunger Games," Da Vinci doesn't paint over the Mona Lisa because of a few complaints. Artists stand by their work. And if Bioware — and gaming — wants to be art and not Kit Kat-disposable, it must do the same and not cheapen its work.




*EA controls Bioware don't you know that?*
*from what i know* *EA/bioware generally* *dosen't care for Art they care for Profit and money*


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *EA controls Bioware don't you know that?*
> *from what i know* *EA/bioware generally* *dosen't care for Art they care for Profit and money*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *EA controls Bioware don't you know that?*
> *from what i know* *EA/bioware generally* *dosen't care for Art they care for Profit and money*



I tatally agree with you. Bioware were great developers untill DAO & ME2 after that they have gone down the hill with DA2 & now ME3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

*like "Mass Effect" the developing studios that are bought up by EA get the 
"EA Effect"(read money-minded/greediness)*
*one more anti-EA quote*
"EA is like a Reaper it buys your game studio keeps spamming"churn out money-making sequels in 7-months or lose your job"in your head
in the End money and service to EA seems everything"


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Post reported.Dont forget that apart from being a moderator you too are a member of this forum.I am well aware of the rule.Please watch your word. Point any of my single post humiliating or insulting directly any member of this forum. I will quit.


Nice windup. My warning stands. Another useless post and we'll make sure you don't have to quit the forum.  As for the "offensive" bit, your posts as revolt are not very different from those as Dragonslayer. You were banned for a reason. Toe the line, you'll be fine.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> Nice windup. My warning stands. Another useless post and we'll make sure you don't have to quit the forum.  As for the "offensive" bit, your posts as revolt are not very different from those as Dragonslayer. You were banned for a reason. Toe the line, you'll be fine.



what the...?  i knew the Dragonslayer guy wasn't some ordinary noob
sorry for going a bit offtopic


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 17, 2012)

okey...played it out...what exactly happened to the developers...i mean i dont understand a single thing that happened at the end...someone help me...

also what is this alternative ending DLC am hearing about?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2012)

Cured the Genophage and recruited the Prothean. So far so good.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Below, please see a message from Mass Effect 3 Executive Producer Casey Hudson in regards to discussion on the conclusion of Mass Effect 3:*



Spoiler



For the last eight years, Mass Effect  has been a labor of love for our team; love for the characters we’ve created, for the medium of video games, and for the fans that have supported us.  For us and for you, Mass Effect 3 had to live up to a lot of expectations, not only for a great gaming experience, but for a resolution to the countless storylines and decisions you’ve made as a player since the journey began in 2007. So we designed Mass Effect 3 to be a series of endings to key plots and storylines, each culminating in scenes that show you the consequences of your actions.  You then carry the knowledge of these consequences with you as you complete the final moments of your journey.

We always intended that the scale of the conflict and the underlying theme of sacrifice would lead to a bittersweet ending—to do otherwise would betray the agonizing decisions Shepard had to make along the way.  Still, we wanted to give players the chance to experience an inspiring and uplifting ending; in a story where you face a hopeless struggle for basic survival, we see the final moments and imagery as offering victory and hope in the context of sacrifice and reflection.

We've had some incredibly positive reactions to Mass Effect 3, from the New York Times declaring it “a gripping, coherent triumph”, to Penny Arcade calling it “an amazing accomplishment”, to emails and tweets from players who have given us the most profound words of appreciation we've ever received.   

But we also recognize that some of our most passionate fans needed more closure, more answers, and more time to say goodbye to their stories—and these comments are equally valid. Player feedback such as this has always been an essential ingredient in the development of the series.

I am extremely proud of what this team has accomplished, from the first art concepts for the Mass Effect universe to the final moments of Mass Effect 3.  But we didn't do it on our own.  Over the course of the series, Mass Effect has been a shared experience between the development team and our fans—not just a shared experience in playing the games, but in designing and developing them.  An outpouring of love for Garrus and Tali led to their inclusion as love interests in Mass Effect 2.  A request for deeper RPG systems led to key design changes in Mass Effect 3.  Your feedback has always mattered.  Mass Effect is a collaboration between developers and players, and we continue to listen. 

So where do we go from here? Throughout the next year, we will support Mass Effect 3 by working on new  content.  And we’ll keep listening, because your insights and constructive feedback will help determine what that content should be. This is not the last you’ll hear of Commander Shepard.  

We look forward to your continued support and involvement as we work together to shape the remaining experiences in the story of the Mass Effect trilogy.

Thanks for taking this journey with us.

*Casey Hudson*


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> Nice windup. My warning stands. Another useless post and we'll make sure you don't have to quit the forum.  As for the "offensive" bit, your posts as revolt are not very different from those as Dragonslayer. You were banned for a reason. Toe the line, you'll be fine.



Post no 453,484 and 485 are vert helpful they are just some examples if i start from the first page i think i will get many such useful posts.

(My post atleast entertains people)


CommanderShawnzer said:


> what the...?  i knew the Dragonslayer guy wasn't some ordinary noob
> sorry for going a bit offtopic



He says and you believe.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 17, 2012)

You know what, I applaud Bioware for having the b@lls to give players endings that reflect what usually happens in situations like this, in real life.

Look at what happens in any war around us. Good people die, there are no heroes, everyone is guilty, and there are no happy parades. Guilt, regret, fear, paranoia are the only results of war.

Sure, you spent so many hours of your life in building up these characters, and then to be told that it's all for nothing makes you angry. Deal with it. Countless promising lives and careers have been ended on the verge of greatness, due to accidents, suicides, murders etc. It happens all the time, and there are very few "happily ever after" endings in life.

just my humble opinion.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have problem with their ending but the rumour that they will release a DLC for alternate ending.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are comparing game to real life, then what's the point of playing a game? Go out and mingle. The sole purpose of gaming is entertainment. In this case, what has most fans expressing their anger is that the game diverted from it's roots in the last 10 minutes of a 150 hours long series. 



Spoiler



Everything you had done in those 149 hours were ruined in the last moments.Whether you saved someone or not, didn't matter in the ending. People were given three stupid choices which resulted in screen filling with three different colors of galaxy destruction, how can this be said as a RPG game series which was hailed as one of the best in it's class.


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Post no 453,484 and 485 are vert helpful they are just some examples if i start from the first page i think i will get many such useful posts


Exactly my point. Toe the line, you'll be fine.  Your posts take the thread off track too. Please cut out those posts. "Entertainment" is fine within limits.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

bioware sc**ed up big time. in the last 10 mins  i could point out a glaring plot  loophole
*Mass Relays(all three choices lead to mass relays getting destroyed)*


Spoiler



if anyone has played Arrival DLC to the end they will realise that *when a mass relay gets destroyed it detonates in an explosion of super nova proportions which destroys the entire star system*
*so,in ME3 all choices lead to mass relays getting destroyed which will cause a giant explosion wiping out the star system of the mass relay*
so,SHEPARD IS A BIGGER FRICKIN' MASS MURDER THAN THE REAPERS!!!!
*even if mass relays destruction doesnt cause star system destruction how do you expect starships full of turians,salarians,asari and other aliens get back to thier own planets Without mass relays*



and someone said this game is a piece of art,well this peice of art has a serious defect


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> bioware sc**ed up big time. in the last 10 mins* i could point out a glaring plot  loophole*



Kindly avoid bold letters unless necessary. This thread hurts my eye.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

At least multiplayer is good addition but not the best


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

i would've preferred player vs player multiplayer than co-op vs AI multiplayer


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i would've preferred player vs player multiplayer than co-op vs AI multiplayer




I support this 110%. like death match or Team death match i prefer these options.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2012)

ME3 not recognizing my ME2 saves!!!
Tried this to the point...How to Import to ME2 - Masseffect2saves.com

Please help guys. Unless I've to start from scratch.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ME3 not recognizing my ME2 saves!!!
> Tried this to the point...How to Import to ME2 - Masseffect2saves.com
> 
> Please help guys. Unless I've to start from scratch.



that guide is for importing from ME2 to ME2
Go here for instructions on importing from ME2 to ME3
Mass Effect 3 Tutorial and Troubleshooting: Importing your Character from Mass Effect 2 into ME3
OR 
your ME2 saves are corrupted


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

If your save files are corrupted then either make a new one using editor or download mine.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Spoiler



If we pretend like the indoctrination theory is false, and we're really supposed to take the ending at face value, this entire game is a lost cause. The krogans will never repopulate. The quarians will never rebuild their home world. The geth will never know what it means to be alive and independent. The salarians will never see how people can change for the better.

Instead, the quarians and turians will endure a quick, torturous extinction as they slowly starve to death, trapped in a system with no support for them. Everyone else will squabble over the scraps of Earth that haven't been completely obliterated, until the krogans drive them all to extinction and then die off without any women present. And this is all assuming that the relays didn't cause supernova-scaled extinction events simply by being destroyed, like we saw in Arrival.

And perhaps the worst part is that we don't even know. We don't know what happened to our squadmates. We didn't get any sort of catharsis, conclusion.

And then we're supposed to believe that the fate of the galaxy comes down to some completely unexplained starchild asking Shepard what his favorite color is? That the army we built was all for nothing? That the squad whose loyalty we fought so hard for was all for nothing? That in the end, none of it mattered at all?


The indoctrination theory doesn't just save this franchise: it elevates it to one of the most powerful and compelling storytelling experiences I've ever had in my life. The fact that you managed to do more than indoctrinate Shepard - you managed to indoctrinate the players themselves - is astonishing. If that really was the end game, here, then you have won my gaming soul. But if that's true, then I'm still waiting for the rest of this story, the final chapter of Shepard's heroic journey. I paid to finish the fight, and if the indoctrination theory is true, it's not over yet.

And if it's not, then I just don't even care. I have been betrayed, and it's time for me to let go of the denial, the anger, the bargaining, and start working through the depression and emptiness until I can just move on. You can't keep teasing us like this. This must have seemed like a great plan at the time, but it has cost too much. These people believed in you. I believed in you.


I would prefer to see the endings that were originally intended, leaked or otherwise i refuse to view leaked content and im sure many fans prefer to see things for themselves also, rather than being told. If that is no longer an option what i would like to see is a more rounded result based upon the players choices.


One of the more obvious would be an ending where everyone dies, and the war is lost to the reapers, by this i mean the loss is not implied but shown, for example showing the fleet in orbit of earth be defeated without the need support that the player failed to recruit, with the loss of the fleet the reapers would be free to wipe out the ground forces ultimately subduing the allied forces, possibly showing some of the iconic locations from the ME universe such as ilium or omega destroyed, while not everyone's favored ending it would give the players the closure they have asked for.



Mass Effect 3 Price Dropped:

Electronic Arts Video Game Price India, Buy Mass Effect 3 PC Online, Best Games India - Infibeam.com

Guys is Infibeam has a good service than flipkart?


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

guys, which *"COLOUR"* did u choose at the end?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

rreaper control blue
red for....


----------



## quan chi (Mar 18, 2012)

Started mass effect 3 .


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

ALL THE COLOURS OF ME3. ENJOY


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 18, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Started mass effect 3 .


I thought you were gonna wait a month??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2012)

This is interesting: 

Mass Effect 3 Fan Complains to the Feds Over the Game's Ending


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ lol you are bit late...we already had hot debating over this few posts back


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2012)

Spoiler



*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3412527_700b.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Mar 18, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> I thought you were gonna wait a month??


due to its climax though of giving it a try.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 19, 2012)

Just completed the mission  "Cured the Genophage" and i must say the climax of this mission was awesome and yet sad . I lost one of my favourite character . R.I.P 
It was also good to see a reaper die though specially by hands of nature !


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 19, 2012)

quan chi said:


> due to its climax though of giving it a try.


LOL.. good.. finish it fast and give your comments then..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 19, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Just completed the mission  "Cured the Genophage" and i must say the climax of this mission was awesome and yet sad . I lost one of my favourite character . R.I.P
> It was also good to see a reaper die though specially by hands of nature !



If you had done the loyalty mission of that character in ME2, there would have been a different result.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2012)

My ME2 saves are corrupted. I installed ME2 again and loaded old saves. The game shows as if I've gone only 75% of it.

Replaying ME2... See ya all after 3 months.


----------



## Champ (Mar 19, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you had done the loyalty mission of that character in ME2, there would have been a different result.


Will have to disagree, Loyalty missions effect character's fate in Final ME2 stages  aka Suicide Mission. In ME3 u don't see/meet characters if they died in ME2, but u cant prevent death of characters in ME3, they are bound to die


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 20, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you had done the loyalty mission of that character in ME2, there would have been a different result.



I had done all the loyalty missions in ME 2 . Infact before starting ME 3 i played the entire ME2 just to save all members and preventing conflicts like tali getting exiled , prevent squad disputes etc just to get a perfect ME 2 savegame imported !


----------



## quan chi (Mar 20, 2012)

This game is becoming interesting.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2012)

thechamp said:


> Will have to disagree, Loyalty missions effect character's fate in Final ME2 stages  aka Suicide Mission. In ME3 u don't see/meet characters if they died in ME2, but u cant prevent death of characters in ME3, they are bound to die



My bad. I was referring to other mission :/. Got confused by the names of the both. Yes, at the end, he had to die.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

Feels better than ME2 .Finallly playing it!!


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2012)

I am thinking of playing it as others are playing,and again that hype.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2012)

*[NEWS]*
*bioware may change ME3 ending*
*may release DLC which "clarifies the ending and answers some questions"*
BioWare revisiting Mass Effect 3 ending - GameSpot.com
Why I'm Glad BioWare Might Change Mass Effect 3's Ending For the Fans


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 22, 2012)

i am still on me1   , planning to take a 1 month leave to play me1, me 2  and me3 with perfect endings...  
i am wondering what will the boss say???


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

I read that there was some problem with the ending!! what was that all about? I never played any of ME games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am still on me1   , planning to take a 1 month leave to play me1, me 2  and me3 with perfect endings...
> i am wondering what will the boss say???



no, your boss will make you witness the * "FIRED Effect"* 



Charan said:


> I read that there was some problem with the ending!! what was that all about? I never played any of ME games


wikipedia. or buy the 3 ME games or read the many spoiler boxes littered in the earlier pages


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> no, your boss will make you witness the * "FIRED Effect"*



lol!!!


----------



## jasku (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok finally begun ME3, got off to a dramatic start. I felt that the combat game play of ME2 is more refined, this one dint seem that smooth, maybe its just my old GPU. They have made it more user friendly with the helpful navigation tips. The forte of the game is in the storyline, and thats still keeping me going.

Some questions on ME3 love life , please read only if you have completed ME3



Spoiler



I so wanna hook up with Allers, but when Liara asked if I still felt the same way, I know I should have said 'lets just be friends' (knowing Allers is lurking in the basement) but I couldnt, I am a loyal man. Btw, do I still have a chance with Allers? To folks that had Chambers alive from ME2, I am guessing she is not part of the initial crew?!


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2012)

Maximum PC | BioWare Concedes to Angry Fans, Promises "Clarified" Ending Content for Mass Effect 3




> “As co-founder and GM of BioWare, I'm very proud of the ME3 team; I personally believe Mass Effect 3 is the best work we've yet created,” wrote BioWare co-founder Ray Muzyka. “So, it's incredibly painful to receive feedback from our core fans that the game's endings were not up to their expectations. Our first instinct is to defend our work and point to the high ratings offered by critics – but out of respect to our fans, we need to accept the criticism and feedback with humility.”
> 
> “To that end, since the game launched, the team has been poring over everything they can find about reactions to the game – industry press, forums, Facebook, and Twitter, just to name a few. Exec Producer Casey Hudson and the team are hard at work on a number of game content initiatives that will help answer the questions, providing more clarity for those seeking further closure to their journey. You'll hear more on this in April. We're working hard to maintain the right balance between the artistic integrity of the original story while addressing the fan feedback we've received.”


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 22, 2012)

TO MASS EFFECT 3 PLAYERS, FROM DR. RAY MUZYKA, CO-FOUNDER OF BIOWARE
*blog.bioware.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/raymuzyka2.jpg



Spoiler



As co-founder and GM of BioWare, I’m very proud of the ME3 team; I personally believe Mass Effect 3 is the best work we’ve yet created. So, it’s incredibly painful to receive feedback from our core fans that the game’s endings were not up to their expectations. Our first instinct is to defend our work and point to the high ratings offered by critics – but out of respect to our fans, we need to accept the criticism and feedback with humility.

I believe passionately that games are an art form, and that the power of our medium flows from our audience, who are deeply involved in how the story unfolds, and who have the uncontested right to provide constructive criticism. At the same time, I also believe in and support the artistic choices made by the development team.  The team and I have been thinking hard about how to best address the comments on ME3’s endings from players, while still maintaining the artistic integrity of the game.

Mass Effect 3 concludes a trilogy with so much player control and ownership of the story that it was hard for us to predict the range of emotions players would feel when they finished playing through it.  The journey you undertake in Mass Effect provokes an intense range of highly personal emotions in the player; even so, the passionate reaction of some of our most loyal players to the current endings in Mass Effect 3 is something that has genuinely surprised us. This is an issue we care about deeply, and we will respond to it in a fair and timely way. We’re already working hard to do that.

To that end, since the game launched, the team has been poring over everything they can find about reactions to the game – industry press, forums, Facebook, and Twitter, just to name a few. The Mass Effect team, like other teams across the BioWare Label within EA, consists of passionate people who work hard for the love of creating experiences that excite and delight our fans.  I’m honored to work with them because they have the courage and strength to respond to constructive feedback.

Building on their research, Exec Producer Casey Hudson and the team are hard at work on a number of game content initiatives that will help answer the questions, providing more clarity for those seeking further closure to their journey. You’ll hear more on this in April.  We’re working hard to maintain the right balance between the artistic integrity of the original story while addressing the fan feedback we’ve received.  This is in addition to our existing plan to continue providing new Mass Effect content and new full games, so rest assured that your journey in the Mass Effect universe can, and will, continue.

The reaction to the release of Mass Effect 3 has been unprecedented. On one hand, some of our loyal fans are passionately expressing their displeasure about how their game concluded; we care about this feedback, and we’re planning to directly address it. However, most folks appear to agree that the game as a whole is exceptional, with more than 75 critics giving it a perfect review score and a review average in the mid-90s. Net, I’m proud of the team, but we can and must always strive to do better.

Some of the criticism that has been delivered in the heat of passion by our most ardent fans, even if founded on valid principles, such as seeking more clarity to questions or looking for more closure, for example – has unfortunately become destructive rather than constructive. We listen and will respond to constructive criticism, but much as we will not tolerate individual attacks on our team members, we will not support or respond to destructive commentary.

If you are a Mass Effect fan and have input for the team – we respect your opinion and want to hear it. We’re committed to address your constructive feedback as best we can. In return, I’d ask that you help us do that by supporting what I truly believe is the best game BioWare has yet crafted. I urge you to do your own research: play the game, finish it and tell us what you think. Tell your friends if you feel it’s a good game as a whole. Trust that we are doing our damndest, as always, to address your feedback.  As artists, we care about our fans deeply and we appreciate your support.

Thank you for your feedback – we are listening.

Ray



Source:*blog.bioware.com/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2012)

greedy  EA/Bioware succumbs to 98% angry fan base demands
loyalist fan base wins(thier wallet might lose 800BW points though)
"art" types lose(thier wallets win)


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

Curse EA/Bioware as much as you want but the at end of day you are bound to accept the harsh reality that they are creators and devs and they will cater what they like .
If someone dont like what they offer they may seek to not accept it nothing esle.Period.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2012)

For whom they are making the games then?  For themselves???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

3 of the best games I have ever played.An underwhelming ending doesn't take that away.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Curse EA/Bioware as much as you want but the at end of day you are bound to accept the harsh reality that they are creators and devs and they will cater what they like .
> If someone dont like what they offer they may seek to not accept it nothing esle.Period.



listen, i've purchased all  3 ME games(which amounts to approx. rs 3,400 incl. 2 me2 DLC's), spent more than 140+ hours building my paragon character,and what i get in the end of the last game in the trilogy? *a seemingly indoctrinated Shepard and some things that do not go very well with the series' cannon.*
i like many other fans around the globe have the right to whine/get upset on EA/bioware for messing the ending of a series which we loved.games are made on the basis on feedback from the costumers and the passion of the devs of creating a game 
they should have warned us before about the game's ending could be.they let down every fan's expectations

*if devs would create and cater to what they liked, trust me nobody would buy sequels*

and tell me, sincerely, no offence but, have you purchased any game of the trilogy?


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2012)

Just finished this, F**k you Bioware, they promised that we'll get endings that depended on our decisions throughout the series, none of that mattered, in Fallout 3 there was small vids that were shown at the end combined, individual vids, each for one actions done(say saving a town, or saving oasis), in ME3 no such thing. And the ending sucked at best, and left plotholes as big as the crater of mt olympus. Here's a vid you should see(if you have completed the game): 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]rPelM2hwhJA[/YOUTUBE]



For me ME2>ME1>>>>>>>>ME3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Just finished this, F**k you Bioware, they promised that we'll get endings that depended on our decisions throughout the series, none of that mattered, in Fallout 3 there was small vids that were shown at the end combined, individual vids, each for one actions done(say saving a town, or saving oasis), in ME3 no such thing. And the ending sucked at best, and left plotholes as big as the crater of mt olympus. Here's a vid you should see(if you have completed the game):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey, tkin you played me2 arrival DLC to the end? if yes you will notice a big plothole in the ME3 ending regarding mass relays.......


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

@commander yeah man i bought me2 but somewhere close to an year after its release.
Never played me1.
Explored first few levels on borrowed copy of me3.

Believe it or not but the truth is that its all in the hands of guys in studios who decide what the game should be like.Its their idea and their product.

Influence from feedback is s different thing.

Whatever you play is all created by dev.No gamer goes to studio to tell them how to make a level or code a section.
Thats why games in development are called IP and have their own copyrights.Because its the intellectual property of studio guys not gamers.

Consider COD..The same engine every year with tried and tested old formula and still it makes record breaking revenues even when there are far better games in league like bf3 and skyrim.

Its not always about perfection.Its the cult and auora which is built around the first releases in franchise ..not only in games..in every form of digital entertainment media .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

But they should not forget that if its their business then we are their customers. If they treat us like this then we would think twice before buying their game.
What happened to DA2 guys who have played DAO purchased that in rush and found that game is not good so no more sales after a month or 2 which is opposite of DAO sales which sold more copies after 1 or 2 months.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 23, 2012)

jasku said:


> Some questions on ME3 love life , please read only if you have completed ME3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I too was with Liara. Chambers from ME2 is alive and will be seen on citadel. You should interact with her in first half of the game. Her fate is sad though. 

Allers is great and I like her more than chambers. But loayalty comes first.    So I stayed with Liara.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

@gameranand Respecting Customers is basic moral of every buisness...But thats theortical
Making a fool out of every customer is the core of every buisness..Thats the reality.

This is getting offtopic now.
Wont be replying over this matter anymore.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 23, 2012)

Will you guys learn to put spoiler tags.More than half of the story now i know and even the ending.I havent started this game yet.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

^^Lol....but true .use spoiler tags.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 23, 2012)

I totally blame Casey Hudson for this. The lead writer actually admitted that he wanted to answer all the questions, something like having a longer conversation with the catalyst about its origin and reapers as well. But, read carefully, Mr. Casey Hudson (that a$$!!) forced the lead writer guy to trim off lots of parts of the conversation to keep the fans and gamers under speculation, and making their own versions of the endings.

Thats pretty cheap imo. All this time they kept on hyping up the game that Mass Effect 3 is a closure, everything is going to be cleared. But all they left was more questions. I haven't played any other Bioware games but this seems like a biggest failure, not just on a PR level, but on the development side as well. I finished the game pretty fast, at 50% galactic readiness, thinking that I would replay the game, explore every possible place and a 100% galactic readiness. But whats the point? all the three endings are the same with a few colored explosions.
Some parts were too stupid, like blowing up the mass relays destroys a lot of space around them and eventually wiping out every single species. And your squad mates escaping out alive with the normandy, when they were supposed to be on the battlefield fighting with shepard, even if its your romance option, heck what was going on bioware's mind!? seriously wtf?
I absolutely hate this game now and lost all my respect on bioware.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

Bioware should learn from RPG developers like Bethsda and CDProjekt.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hey, tkin you played me2 arrival DLC to the end? if yes you will notice a big plothole in the ME3 ending regarding mass relays.......


Yeah, but lets say for argument's sake:



Spoiler



This destruction is different, sort of like an EMP, so no cataclysmic damage but even then it does not satisfy me, all endings refer to the destruction of the universe





cyborg47 said:


> I totally blame Casey Hudson for this. The lead writer actually admitted that he wanted to answer all the questions, something like having a longer conversation with the catalyst about its origin and reapers as well. But, read carefully, Mr. Casey Hudson (that a$$!!) forced the lead writer guy to trim off lots of parts of the conversation to keep the fans and gamers under speculation, and making their own versions of the endings.
> 
> Thats pretty cheap imo. All this time they kept on hyping up the game that Mass Effect 3 is a closure, everything is going to be cleared. But all they left was more questions. I haven't played any other Bioware games but this seems like a biggest failure, not just on a PR level, but on the development side as well. I finished the game pretty fast, at 50% galactic readiness, thinking that I would replay the game, explore every possible place and a 100% galactic readiness. But whats the point? all the three endings are the same with a few colored explosions.
> Some parts were too stupid, like blowing up the mass relays destroys a lot of space around them and eventually wiping out every single species. And your squad mates escaping out alive with the normandy, when they were supposed to be on the battlefield fighting with shepard, even if its your romance option, heck what was going on bioware's mind!? seriously wtf?
> I absolutely hate this game now and lost all my respect on bioware.





Spoiler



They removed miranda and introduced Ashley teh duckface, she is ugly, can't fight for $hit(mirandas biotic powers were lot more useful), and last but not least, she is way less cool than the bad@$$ miranda was, so that's also another blow to me. Also note, you can raise galactic readiness only by playing MP, in SP its stuck to 50%, another way Bioware is screwing us, they are forcing us to play the co op MP


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 23, 2012)

@Tkin, Nope, the online co-op is not mandatory to get the galactic readiness to 100%.
Some lead guy from Bioware confirmed it. The online co-op will help, but if you play the single player completely, play every single mission, explore possible every part in the game, its possible to achieve the 100% galactic readiness.
If you prefer to play a normal single player campaign, you can try the online co-op or the iOS mass effect game as well, which will help you fill the readiness


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would like to know if these are your theories or did you just quote someone else?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> @Tkin, Nope, the online co-op is not mandatory to get the galactic readiness to 100%.
> Some lead guy from Bioware confirmed it. The online co-op will help, but if you play the single player completely, play every single mission, explore possible every part in the game, its possible to achieve the 100% galactic readiness.
> If you prefer to play a normal single player campaign, you can try the online co-op or the iOS mass effect game as well, which will help you fill the readiness


Nope! That wasn't what I found. I played every single side mission. Galaxy Exploration is 100%. But still galactic readiness is 50%. All it did was to increase my *total troops which went well over 17k, so EMS was above 8k.* If you play co-op it will help you gain more galactic readiness but troops would be the same.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Bioware should learn from RPG developers like Bethsda and CDProjekt.


QFT .


----------



## Champ (Mar 24, 2012)

@Sameer : are u sure about 17K figure , Although I am not a completion freak but still I like to finish most parts of any game I start.
In mass effect 3 also I did almost all the missions and total MS I got was around 6.8K something.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 24, 2012)

thechamp said:


> @Sameer : are u sure about 17K figure , Although I am not a completion freak but still I like to finish most parts of any game I start.
> In mass effect 3 also I did almost all the missions and total MS I got was around 6.8K something.


Let me be sure by loading up the last save and taking the screenshot.. 

EDIT-> Yep, my bad. You were right. Mine total is also 7k  something. I must have been confused by something else.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am still at the initial stages.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 24, 2012)

Completed ME3.To be honest,for me,the game was awesome.On par with the previous ones.


----------



## varunb (Mar 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> @Tkin, Nope, the online co-op is not mandatory to get the galactic readiness to 100%.
> Some lead guy from Bioware confirmed it. The online co-op will help, but if you play the single player completely, play every single mission, explore possible every part in the game, its possible to achieve the 100% galactic readiness.
> If you prefer to play a normal single player campaign, you can try the online co-op or the iOS mass effect game as well, which will help you fill the readiness



Err you are confusing galactic readiness with effective military strength. Galactic readiness can only be attained 100% by playing multiplayer otherwise it will just stay constant 50-55%. Effective military strength is the thing that can be attained by what you have explained.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

@ varun
did this game met your expectations or not ?? How was the game for you ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Read somewhere that the one who was originally incharge of the story got fired or left the job.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Soumik (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Guys... Just started Mass Effect 3 yesterday.. with the first of my 2 saved games - import of female Shepard... 
Small doubt. It probably has been discussed here, but i dont want to read through it cause of chance of spoilers 
I had selected Anderson as councilor in Mass Effect and it was so in Mass Effect 2, but with same save game, how the heck did Udina become councilor? and Anderson an... ambassador or something? or did i mess something?


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> @Tkin, Nope, the online co-op is not mandatory to get the galactic readiness to 100%.
> Some lead guy from Bioware confirmed it. The online co-op will help, but if you play the single player completely, play every single mission, explore possible every part in the game, its possible to achieve the 100% galactic readiness.
> If you prefer to play a normal single player campaign, you can try the online co-op or the iOS mass effect game as well, which will help you fill the readiness


Nope, max assets will be around 8k, if you did everything right in last two games and in this game as well, also readiness in SP will be stuck to 50%, so 4k assets during final push, enough to see all the endings.



Soumik said:


> Hi Guys... Just started Mass Effect 3 yesterday.. with the first of my 2 saved games - import of female Shepard...
> Small doubt. It probably has been discussed here, but i dont want to read through it cause of chance of spoilers
> I had selected Anderson as councilor in Mass Effect and it was so in Mass Effect 2, but with same save game, how the heck did Udina become councilor? and Anderson an... ambassador or something? or did i mess something?


Last part of Mass Effect 2 is the answer, he left his post.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ I had the same case as you. Udina is ambassador because Anderson stepped out in between events of ME2 and ME3. Anderson preferred military life, so he jumped out at the first chance. There is a character in ME3 which you will meet and is related to Anderson. 

Between ME2 and ME3, events occurred in graphic novel called - Mass Effect: Retribution. Followed by - Mass Effect: Deception and Mass Effect: Conviction.

Results of the events caused Anderson to step out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh yeah!! Varun is right. Its EMS, not Galactic readiness. My bad sorry


----------



## Soumik (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks samir and tkin.  I think i played all its dlcs but dont remember this happening. Arrival was the last playable part of story i think. But i did miss the graphic novels.. so it must have been over there... Anyways, thanks for filing that for me. Are the novels having more important story? then i'll try and get them first before proceeding with ME3!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Thanks samir and tkin.  I think i played all its dlcs but dont remember this happening. Arrival was the last playable part of story i think. But i did miss the graphic novels.. so it must have been over there... Anyways, thanks for filing that for me. Are the novels having more important story? then i'll try and get them first before proceeding with ME3!



Yes it does explains a lot. For example it explains how shepard's body came to cerebres.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


>



what


----------



## varunb (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ varun
> did this game met your expectations or not ?? How was the game for you ?



Yes it did but not the ending. That doesn't mean I hate the game but only the last few minutes.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> what



The guy at Bioware left his job because of making a bad ending thats why that post.



varunb said:


> Yes it did but not the ending. That doesn't mean I hate the game but only the last few minutes.



Thats good then.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The guy at Bioware left his job because of making a bad ending thats why that post.



lol I meant the person who was incharge of the awesome story in ME 1&2 left or was fired and the guy who replaced him gave us this.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> lol I meant the person who was incharge of the awesome story in ME 1&2 left or was fired and the guy who replaced him gave us this.



Oh I got it wrong. Same thing happened with DA2. The lead designer left the job because he wasn't happy with the direction in which game was going and we got $hitty DA2. Looks like same thing happened to ME3. Its a lesson for bioware. Don't loose your valuable assets or you'll get scolding from gamers.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG what a shitty ending really! Loved the game till the end, though...And coop is fun


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 26, 2012)

Completed the game and is it just me or i think the ending was not as bad as said by others . Offcourse its not a perfect ending but not that bad either , Can someone explain what questions are kept unanswered or any loopholes in the story since i didnt find any or maybe i was busy playing an awesome game . My readiness was around 4k something and ended up getting the synthesis ending , after getting that ending i did hit youtube to see the remaining endings


----------



## SuperSid (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys i found out some news about an upcoming DLC to resolve issues and actually what went wrong.



Spoiler



Mass Effect 3 DLC/ME4 Leaked Details - Pastebin.com



Before you say it is fake, i would like to ask you whether the script that was revealed from the leak and was said as fake is too much different than what we got.

Bioware has said the scipt to be not true when the leak occurred and yet we didn't get anything much different from it. Also now they may not want to comment anything about it and hence are denying everything/


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Thanks samir and tkin.  I think i played all its dlcs but dont remember this happening. Arrival was the last playable part of story i think. But i did miss the graphic novels.. so it must have been over there... Anyways, thanks for filing that for me. Are the novels having more important story? then i'll try and get them first before proceeding with ME3!


Novels have a lot of important story in them, must read it before ME3 else you will miss out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2012)

SuperSid said:


> Guys i found out some news about an upcoming DLC to resolve issues and actually what went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, from what I'd heard, the bioware community manager has a habit of denying any kind of leaked news. Then again, who would want to say 'yeah, thats the leaked story and its true' when something like this happens.
Just have to wait and see.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, I just saw this ending explanation video and I am amazed, if this is what Bioware had pulled off then I take back my words, bioware is truly the best game dev out there and ME3 ending was perfect, just a little bit complicated and took us weeks to understand, in future DLCs it would be cleared to us a bit I think, please watch this video, its big, but fully worth your time, enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]ythY_GkEBck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/SyupG.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2012)

At last started ME3. Had to finish ME2 again and then the game recognized my saves. But all those upgrades are already gone. Did I Just replay ME2 for his old fcking face?!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

But game should recognise the upgrades.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 28, 2012)

k guys i heard somewhere that bioware has commented in their facebook page about fixing the endings though a DLC.is it true?
@super sid,
 is that mass shift the name of mass effect 4?
if it is,then why in 2014 not 2013?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Okay, I just saw this ending explanation video and I am amazed, if this is what Bioware had pulled off then I take back my words, bioware is truly the best game dev out there and ME3 ending was perfect, just a little bit complicated and took us weeks to understand, in future DLCs it would be cleared to us a bit I think, please watch this video, its big, but fully worth your time, enjoy:
> [YOUTUBE]ythY_GkEBck[/YOUTUBE]



I'm surprised you are happy about a half ass'd ending, and okay to pay for a proper one  If that indoctrination theory is true, then Bioware is a fail!! and literally showed a middle finger to the gamers.

Impressive video btw, nicely compiled.

EDIT- That video..is a MUST WATCH!! But I'm still not happy. Its like ending a movie like Black swan right before Natalie Portman realizes that she just stabbed herself, and pay 15$ to watch the rest of the ending.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm surprised you are happy about a half ass'd ending, and okay to pay for a proper one  If that indoctrination theory is true, then Bioware is a fail!! and literally showed a middle finger to the gamers.
> 
> Impressive video btw, nicely compiled.
> 
> EDIT- That video..is a MUST WATCH!! But I'm still not happy.* Its like ending a movie like Black swan right before Natalie Portman realizes that she just stabbed herself, and pay 15$ to watch the rest of the ending.*


LOL yeah. Just a way to make more money.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> LOL yeah. Just a way to make more money.



Its worse. Bad way to make money out of talent.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 28, 2012)

Spoiler






tkin said:


> Okay, I just saw this ending explanation video and I am amazed, if this is what Bioware had pulled off then I take back my words, bioware is truly the best game dev out there and ME3 ending was perfect, just a little bit complicated and took us weeks to understand, in future DLCs it would be cleared to us a bit I think, please watch this video, its big, but fully worth your time, enjoy:
> [YOUTUBE]ythY_GkEBck[/YOUTUBE]





thats a great explanation to the ending.even i think its right.if it is right then where is the real ending?it is just half of it which happened in shepard's mind but not in the real world.so bioware should explain this.thank you tkin and the one who made that video.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok am not seeing this video till am done with the game.. 

Just had a tragic scene which led to reload the last save again, but same result... 


Spoiler



Mordin's Death!!! Epic death scene with him singing and the shroud collapsing!!! Absolutely epic but tragic :'(. I am so sad i couldnt save him.  There must have been a way to save him. And a couple of hours later Thane dies. Which, again awesomely crafted.. but not as tragic as Mordin. Dying to undo the genophage he helped perfect... Hats of Bioware so far... !!!


I just wish there was possible.. 'everyone happy' choice for everything... but I am currently playing with a renegade profile (as far as my morality allowed me ).. so, this should be expected.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Its worse. Bad way to make money out of talent.



I know but this is not unexpected AFAIK as you know EA's and BIOWARE's strategy. They have used it previous games also.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 29, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Ok am not seeing this video till am done with the game..
> 
> Just had a tragic scene which led to reload the last save again, but same result...
> 
> ...


if i am right if you convince him not to cure the genophage as said by that politician(d..... i forgot his name) then i think you will be able to save him.but not sure as i didn't chose that option.
 k guys now it is sure that a dlc is coming for the ending then what you guys think ?when it will be released.even i think there is mass effect 4 because here is a quote from the general manager or something of bioware,


> Building on their research, Exec Producer Casey Hudson and the team are hard at work on a number of game content initiatives that will help answer the questions, providing more clarity for those seeking further closure to their journey. You’ll hear more on this in April. We’re working hard to maintain the right balance between the artistic integrity of the original story while addressing the fan feedback we’ve received. This is in addition to our existing plan to continue providing new Mass Effect content and new full games, so rest assured that your journey in the Mass Effect universe can, and will, continue.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

The hell with their artistic integrity. Make a $hitty ending and say that its artistic. When fans deny to swallow it then make a dlc and make the gamers pay for it.
If they are so conserned why not make a free dlc afterall its their fault but no they are just money sucking parasites.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

I will reserve my judgement until after I have played the alternate ending DLC. Till then I am not getting excited about it.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The hell with their artistic integrity. Make a $hitty ending and say that its artistic. When fans deny to swallow it then make a dlc and make the gamers pay for it.
> *If they are so conserned why not make a free dlc afterall its their fault but no they are just money sucking parasites.*





Yeah..Alternate Ending DLC Should Be free. Why should we pay for Their faults.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The hell with their artistic integrity. Make a $hitty ending and say that its artistic. When fans deny to swallow it then make a dlc and make the gamers pay for it.
> If they are so conserned why not make a free dlc afterall its their fault but no they are just money sucking parasites.



even if they make the DLC paid(and i'm sure they will) there are other ways too(this goes against my moral code but for publisher/devs like them they deserve some damage to thier revenue)


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Sukesh. 
I am so far loving the game. My Vangaurd Shepard is simply kick ass for most opponents... other than a few hard asses.. like Banshee's.. they are simply immune to my biotic charge!! If i charge.. they just grab me and instantly kill me.. its really hurts .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 30, 2012)

welcome buddy.what i next want is another new mass effect game with shepard.mass effect 3 is over for me.


----------



## Champ (Mar 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> they just grab me and instantly kill me.. its really hurts .



ROFL Thanks a lot Soumik, u just made my day


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 30, 2012)

hi all, those who have played mass effect 1, please answer MY doubt in mass effect/ mass effect 2 thread, here is the link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/124429-mass-effect-mass-effect-2-discussion-thread-14.html

thank you...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2012)

Just made it to the land of quarians. 

Tally, where art thou?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Its TALI not TALLY.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2012)

Oops. My bad. Result of  too much studies I guess


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah studying too much and mixing them with games. LOL


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2012)

Playing the quarian part of the game. Starting to really hate to dumb ppl and symphesize with the geth. Too bad there isnt an option to shoot those admirals in the head!!.. so far... 

The entire geth army would have been a more formidable army than the quarians anyways 

One small question... anyone played Overlord and chose the renegade option of letting the doc keep his brother? any idea what effect will that have on this game? will the geth be allied to Cerberus from the start?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its TALI not TALLY.


bIG lol


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

So far there are no consequence of OVERLORD DLC in this game.


----------



## tkin (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> So far there are no consequence of OVERLORD DLC in this game.


In one place there is a reference, but no effect as a whole I think.



sukesh1090 said:


> thats a great explanation to the ending.even i think its right.if it is right then where is the real ending?it is just half of it which happened in shepard's mind but not in the real world.so bioware should explain this.thank you tkin and the one who made that video.


I think it will be released with a DLC(should be made free, or F.U Bioware), if 



Spoiler



shepherd lives


 then you get to finish the game and see the real ending.



Soumik said:


> Thanks Sukesh.
> I am so far loving the game. My Vangaurd Shepard is simply kick ass for most opponents... other than a few hard asses.. like Banshee's.. they are simply immune to my biotic charge!! If i charge.. they just grab me and instantly kill me.. its really hurts .


I play as soldier, when I see banshees I just take out my black widow and boom, headshot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2012)

Rescued couple of Ex-Cerberus scientists. Reached Level 44 in mean time. Right now, I clocked 14 hours of gameplay. I think, I will hit the level cap by the time I complete this game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Rescued couple of Ex-Cerberus scientists. Reached Level 44 in mean time. Right now, I clocked 14 hours of gameplay. I think, I will hit the level cap by the time I complete this game



Just 14 hrs and level 44. Leveling is quite fast in this game.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 31, 2012)

finally, able to start with ME3..imported ME2 saves and started with level 30 with all the upgrades..that's good..so far, enjoying the game!!

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/8246/masseffect3201203311732.jpg
She's looking cute..isn't she!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah very cute.


----------



## CloudS (Mar 31, 2012)

ME3 is a great game, those thinking of buying can get this, already.
Finished the game in approx 25 hrs. Interesting game all the way long.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^generic


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just 14 hrs and level 44. Leveling is quite fast in this game.



Actually I carried forward my ME2 character. So, basically, I started off ME3 at level 30.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup, you, me and everybody else too, pal..


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 31, 2012)

i am ending me1 and i am at level 40 now, will play me2 then will import it to me3, 
guess what will be my level then???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually I carried forward my ME2 character. So, basically, I started off ME3 at level 30.



Oh OK then. Thanks for this info.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 31, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am ending me1 and i am at level 40 now, will play me2 then will import it to me3,
> guess what will be my level then???


in ME2 you'll start from level 1 after importing your character!!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2012)

@gameranand - banshee s die with a single headshot from a black widow?? :O Damn i need to buy that!!! I can ditch the assualt rifle and get the sniper along with submachinegun and heavy pistol.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

masterkd said:


> in ME2 you'll start from level 1 after importing your character!!



Not if you were at level 60 in ME1.


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Not if you were at level 60 in ME1.



what if i am at level 45 in the end in me1 and import it to me2???


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't exactly remember but I think you will start at level 2 or 3.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 1, 2012)

Mordin gone. I must say till now i am finding ME3 more interesting than ME 2.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Soumik said:


> @gameranand - banshee s die with a single headshot from a black widow?? :O Damn i need to buy that!!! I can ditch the assualt rifle and get the sniper along with submachinegun and heavy pistol.



Banshee with Single shot? OMG...It would have made the Coop Multiplayer so much easy then  It takes 1 Cobra Missile Launcher to kill a banshee....



gameranand said:


> I don't exactly remember but I think you will start at level 2 or 3.



:O I imported my ME2 save file in ME3 and had my Shepard at Level 30 or something....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 1, 2012)

9GAG - Mass Effect 3 ending, makes sense..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

soumo27 said:


> Banshee with Single shot? OMG...It would have made the Coop Multiplayer so much easy then  It takes 1 Cobra Missile Launcher to kill a banshee....
> 
> 
> 
> :O I imported my ME2 save file in ME3 and had my Shepard at Level 30 or something....



I was talking about ME2 not ME3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorted the mess in the Asari land. Now, should make things straight on the land of quarians. Reached Level 45,BTW.


----------



## SuperSid (Apr 2, 2012)

Blizzard trolling Bioware

Blizzard Entertainment : StarCraft: Supply Depot: Combat Elevated

Multiple endings, each influenced by your choices and color-coded for your convenience! (Further epic endings planned for post release as downloadable content.)


----------



## SuperSid (Apr 2, 2012)

Please listen to this audio clip

[YOUTUBE]ZR6-u8OIJTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> starting mass effect 2 and importing me1 profile , which i played as engineer, which class to chose now ?? please suggest with reasons... thanks



Please avoid double posting. You asked the very same question in ME2 thread.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

@shivam...multiple post will only create confusion.Be specific.


----------



## SuperSid (Apr 4, 2012)

EA is the Worst Company in America, Now What? - Forbes


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

SuperSid said:


> EA is the Worst Company in America, Now What? - Forbes



Its not a surprise to me at all. I just used to think that its the worst entertainment industry company but its worst overall.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

We have similar link :
EA Wins "Worst Company In America" Award - News - www.GameInformer.com
Check out the comments..looks like activision and capcom were in the race too but recent mass effect 3 catastrophe helped EA To get their title


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2012)

BioWare Announces Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

Well TBH I didn't expected to be free.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 5, 2012)

Spoiler



I am not interested in this anymore, since they are not changing the ending, even if it's free. I enjoyed every moment of ME3 until last 10 minutes, and not wanna live those 10 minutes again, even if they pay me for it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2012)

Started playing yesterday, but didn't like much..!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 5, 2012)

Who told Bioware to screw up the game


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

*i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm225/SkywardDescent/Jacobisthebestcharacterinmasseffect.png


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol JACOB got nothing.


----------



## SuperSid (Apr 6, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 Writer Distance Himself From Game Ending, Blames Casey Hudson | Games Thirst


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

did you guys get this free DLC?
Free Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut coming this summer - GameSpot.com


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> did you guys get this free DLC?
> Free Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut *coming this summer* - GameSpot.com


Your link itself has the answer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Your link itself has the answer.



Friend, I asked you guys to get it. I don't need it. Don't have ME 3 as of now. Posted it for people who might not have known 

There wasn't a question to answer in the first place


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Friend, I asked you guys to get it. I don't need it. Don't have ME 3 as of now. Posted it for people who might not have known
> 
> There wasn't a question to answer in the first place


Hmm.. how should I put it. I meant your link itself is saying that it's


thetechfreak said:


> *coming this summer*




but you asked..


thetechfreak said:


> did you guys get this free DLC?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll quote my post at TE:



> There is no "playthrough" for this DLC. This is what Bioware have said in the FAQ about the DLC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## masterkd (Apr 14, 2012)

Just finished ME3..disappointed with the ending!!


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Welcome to the disappointed club.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2012)

Completed the game. Ending needs an epic facepalm.Tried couple of different things. Everything is the same. 

Its not that, something bad happened in the ending, but, ending will be the same no matter what I did. It is 95% same. 

What happened is happened. Now, don't try to change the things. Leave it here and don't do this kind of writing again.

Except the ending.. the game was very good. I won't say that it matches what Bioware had us for plate in ME, ME2. But, a good game, nonetheless.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 15, 2012)

Just finished Mass Effect 3. It was an epic game seriously. I actually even liked the ending. Hoped for a better one that this, and a longer one... but still it was pretty good. Not the rosy ending that every one might have expected though.
But after the game, while thinking abt it, there were seriously big loop holes, and it really seemed that large chunks of the story was missing from the game. I hope Bioware gives the missing pieces in the free dlc they promised. Even if in video.. I wish to have the ending a bit more explained.
But all things considered... It still is the best game i have ever played...  The whole series is kick ass!!! 
Too bad it had to end... (


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2012)

^^it's not ended. Someone else will take up shepherd's role now or may be an alternate story.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^it's not ended. Someone else will take up shepherd's role now or may be an alternate story.



Yeah typical EA.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2012)

After a 15 days break, my PC is up and I've resumed ME3.

Cool weapons this time, way too many if I may say so.

And, someone give some tips on killing those "brute force" beasts. Those god-damn beasts! I'm killing them, alright...but they are pissing me off. Want to get rid of 'em as soon as they appear.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
just keep on moving and hitting them with shotgun and never ever come in front of them and don't stay in a single place for more time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> After a 15 days break, my PC is up and I've resumed ME3.
> 
> Cool weapons this time, way too many if I may say so.
> 
> And, someone give some tips on killing those "brute force" beasts. Those god-damn beasts! I'm killing them, alright...but they are pissing me off. Want to get rid of 'em as soon as they appear.




Keep distance from them. Use ammo enhancements ( I use incendiary ammo). Wait from them to approach you and dodge. Later in the game, you have to deal with multiple Brutes. Just keep distance from them and keep dodging their charge attacks. I had no problems with them, except in Tuchunka where you have to face them along with 



Spoiler



a Reaper


----------



## sarthak (Apr 16, 2012)

Finally finished the game...............but the end did not justify this epic series. I don't want an end with all roses, they could have given more explanation



Spoiler



on the catalyst and reapers instead of just giving 3 choices and ending this 3 game-long series so abruptly.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Keep distance from them. Use ammo enhancements ( I use incendiary ammo). Wait from them to approach you and dodge. Later in the game, you have to deal with multiple Brutes. Just keep distance from them and keep dodging their charge attacks. I had no problems with them, except in Tuchunka where you have to face them along with
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Tuchunka, you can entirely avoid the fight if you want to , just run and hit the 2 buttons to call the ...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Keep distance from them. Use ammo enhancements ( I use incendiary ammo). Wait from them to approach you and dodge. Later in the game, you have to deal with multiple Brutes. Just keep distance from them and keep dodging their charge attacks. I had no problems with them, except in Tuchunka where you have to face them along with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Played it last night. First time I could not find the hammers. And were dealing with 4-5 brutes at a time. You can understand my condition. I died just the moment I found the first hammer.


tarey_g said:


> In Tuchunka, you can entirely avoid the fight if you want to , just run and hit the 2 buttons to call the ...


And, this is exactly what I did the second time. Ran like hell, activated the hammer while doging the reaper claws.

Only downside of the game I found, it does not show how much points to next level up 

And, how to upgrade weapons of my sidekicks. They are using some gen-I guns


----------



## sarthak (Apr 19, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Only downside of the game I found, it does not show how much points to next level up
> 
> And, how to upgrade weapons of my sidekicks. They are using some gen-I guns



You can see the levelup progress on the upper right side of the squad menu.
And before starting a mission after you select which team-mates you want to take with you are given the option of selecting your weapons. On the lower left side click the arrow buttons to see or modify your team-mates weapons. You can also select any weapon mods for them also.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 19, 2012)

Lvl Up weapons from the ship's hangar... Whatever weapons ur allies are carrying would be upgraded automatically. For the mods u gotta do that at the beginning of the missions.

Brutes are very easy in my opinion... Anything that doesnt shoot me to hell from afar is pretty easy...  Except that part in Tuchanka. Taking... i think 6.. not sure.. was busy diving around and using powers on them.  I retried around 4-5 times... but was able to kill all of them and then activate the hammers.  They are so slow... u can basically run past them without harm.. Just need to keep sideways to them and keep shooting and using powers
The double banshee of the ardakh yakshi monastry was actually much tougher for me to kill. They warped the sh*t out of me . 
Just started playing again.. with an infiltrator... soldier+engineer. Wanted to try the cloaking system. Just played mars... but not enjoying. Seriously missing Biotic Charge and Nova combo of my fav Vangaurd .


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 19, 2012)

just started mass effect 3 single player game, got on normandy and hate to have the new squad members, 
SO FAR all new females are seriously stupid bit***s, specially diana allers...
and all new male members are "GAY", and BIOWARE call this piece of $h*t the work of ART"....
will post updates as proceed...

edit: shephard's beard sucks!!!
       reckoner- knight armor sucks!!! , it makes him look like an ancient stupid knight, and brutally murders the N7 feel....

edit 2:  though the gameplay, the environment, the graphics and the rest all is perfect...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2012)

This fuss made one of my greatest series come to naught. It was all so emotional and awesome with one and two. But this three, boy, didn't they ruin it up. I'm not interested in ME at all. And dead against Shepard now. 

*sigh*

[YOUTUBE]b33tJx8iy0A[/YOUTUBE] 

Bit better now.


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 22, 2012)

those who play multiplayer may add me as friend, we could play together, 

my origin id: chestno40

thanks!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh the game had MP !! 
I totally forgot, and still don't care


----------



## jasku (Apr 23, 2012)

I have completed the entire franchise in 2 months, and ME3 on Saturday, I was ok with the ending, just need more clarity on what exactly they are trying to put across. 

The Banshees and Brutes are not that bad, but agreed that the Banshee are more of PITA. TO deal with em, use your own and your squads power, especially if you have the 'From Ashes' DLC, your squad members powers are pretty potent.

In Tuchanka, I tried a couple times, and then just ran like crazy, I thought that was the sensible thing to do. My only gripe was losing Mordin, what a character, totally loved him!

All in all, thoroughly enjoyable series!.. Now looking for similar games, have been suggested Deus Ex, so onto it.


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 23, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Oh the game had MP !!
> I totally forgot, and still don't care



yes it has multiplayer.Just scroll down in the options menu you will see it.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrow-> said:


> yes it has multiplayer.Just scroll down in the options menu you will see it.



Of course I know  , just saying that I don't care about mp mode in that game.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 27, 2012)

played for around 28 hours...I am tired...
Now I am at level 38 (I started from scratch...didn't imported any save games from ME2)...going after the Catalyst in the ASARI homeworld. How many levels are left?
Manage to romance Diana and Ashley.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2012)

My online game life is similar to my practical.

When imported ME2 saves it showed "Has not slept with anyone" 

This is the case where "face-palm" is applicable.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2012)

*[Crap News]*
Mass Effect 3 Rebellion DLC revealed


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

^^ And it looks like very few people would buy that DLC.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2012)

No single player dlc :\
probably coz bioware is busy working on the extended ending. Ah such a fail that was lol.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 17, 2012)

Why aren't they releasing the main DLC, explaining all the indoctrination stuff in detail..Can't wait any further, I want to see what Really happens when we are near the conduit


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

They were actually supposed to explain all that in the ending. But Casey Hudson interfered and changed the ending all alone. reason? to keep the fans speculating with their own version of endings.
Didn't expect Bioware to get this cheap. sheesh!!
But it seems like they would get back to the single player DLC after releasing the free extended ending.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 18, 2012)

Maybe it's ingenious..It is THE most important process in the series, saren and geth in ME1, Collectors in ME2...I cannot agree that Bioware would do something like this just for silly reasons...I mean the whole idea of Mass Effect is awesome, considering this to be the last game for Shepard, they needed to end it with something spectacular..and what better than leaving the players actually experience what they avoid in-game(Indoctrination )..


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Maybe it's ingenious..It is THE most important process in the series, saren and geth in ME1, Collectors in ME2...*I cannot agree that Bioware would do something like this just for silly reasons*...I mean the whole idea of Mass Effect is awesome, considering this to be the last game for Shepard, they needed to end it with something spectacular..and what better than leaving the players actually experience what they avoid in-game(Indoctrination )..



If we were talking about the Bioware during DAO times, yeah.
But its EAnfected Bioware now. With DA2 debacle, Mass effect 3 ending, that partially on-disc DLC, Bioware seems like its going for money than making their fans happy.

And you know what, Casey Hudson and the lead writer alone changed the whole bloody ending at the end of the development. The rest of the Bioware crew(including the other writers) didn't even knew about that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2012)

well, i dont care  if shepard died,Normandy's crew died or they got indoctrinated then died  but i just want to know
that whether the galaxy is finally ridden of those pesky squid starships
 meh,but for that we'll have to wait for that "Mass Effect 3 Extended Cut"


----------



## masterkd (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> If we were talking about the Bioware during DAO times, yeah.
> But its EAnfected Bioware now. With DA2 debacle, Mass effect 3 ending, that partially on-disc DLC, Bioware seems like its going for money than making their fans happy.
> 
> And you know what, Casey Hudson and the lead writer alone changed the whole bloody ending at the end of the development. The rest of the Bioware crew(including the other writers) didn't even knew about that.



Are you guys surprised??
Its the EAnfection syndrome..its been going on for years..EA didn't the earn the title of Worst Company for nothing!!

*Read on*


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Well TBH when I played DAO I thought Bioware would do something big in near future and as a matter of fact they did but in opposite direction.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 18, 2012)

^^I don't get it..Mass Effect series is in no way, a failure...Infact it is one of the best game series I have played..Fallout and The Witcher being my top priorities...
and don't rule out Bioware just yet..I won't rush and make a judgement of Bioware's abilities..I still have hope until the next big DLC is released...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Ofcourse ME is a great series, for me its like the star wars of this gen. But its Bioware's EAnfection people are talking about


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> ^^I don't get it..Mass Effect series is in no way, a failure...Infact it is one of the best game series I have played..Fallout and The Witcher being my top priorities...
> and don't rule out Bioware just yet..I won't rush and make a judgement of Bioware's abilities..I still have hope until the next big DLC is released...



When you make games like DAO then expectations are quite high from you, then you make ME2 and do it again and after that DA2 and their shitty DLCs and now ME3 and again $hitty DLC. What do you call that. They are simply not learning from their mistakes and think that are legendary which they certainly arn't.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2012)

*PURE SH!TE NEWS*
and they just keep getting greedier and greedier by


Spoiler



Porting ME3 to the Wii U   
will the Wii kiddies understand this game?  at least they won't suffer from heart-break in the last 20-mins in the cliff hanger ending


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 8, 2012)

*SIMPLY THE BEST !!*
Can't Stop Playing it !!! Has a twist every now and then !! M Loving it !!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> *SIMPLY THE BEST !!*
> Can't Stop Playing it !!! Has a twist every now and then !! M Loving it !!



wait till the end


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> wait till the end



if he's a N00b to ME series it won't make a difference


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 9, 2012)

hey hi guys,
i read the first 2 pages and the last one so i don't know if this has been already discussed...but i just can't wait more i thought the extended cut dlc would have been out by now but...sigh it's not....and the conversations here were really heating up so i couldn't control but to get in...sorry if its been already asked..

like many other guys i also hated the ending it was fine but i was expecting more...cuz i was waiting for this game a long time and have played mass effect 1 and 2 carried over the save file...before it was released if u where that much crazed about it i used too check for its news every hour,everyday..and the lines right from  casedy hudson...but in the end got disappointed so i started searching for its story leaks and for what they are going to do about the ending ...

as most of u know that they are not going to change the endings as for the extended cut dlc only has movie scene's and epilogue it won't have any affect on ending 
as for the indoctrination theory a lot of people on bioware forums don't think its true and i for myself don't think its right....

while searching i found this if u guys could see it and tell what it is ..

it could be MAJOR SPOILERS so those who are still playing do not continue 
Mass Effect 3 DLC Leak Update - Pastebin.com
Mass Effect 3 DLC/ME4 Leaked Details - Pastebin.com


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 18, 2012)

just ended the single- player gameplay, and now i can say for those who want a different/better ending that they are mindless synthetic bull**** creatures and no matter how better you make it or how more video you add to it to explain them the concept but they'll never understand the concept and the beauty of the endings.
the game and the endings itself are already perfect. although there are a few little needless points which are not mentioned or cleared but there is no need to be, people must understand on their own by using a little common sense. i liked the perfect-reaper- destruction ending. but the synthetic-organic combination ending was really awesome... didn't controlled the reapers as i think illusive man was a idiot and a *******... the whole game is awesome (except that all alliance crew in normandy is a homo)... 10/10 from my side to CASEY HUDSON and team, and thanks to bioware for bringing us a legend to play...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> just ended the single- player gameplay, and now i can say for those who want a different/better ending that they are mindless synthetic bull**** creatures and no matter how better you make it or how more video you add to it to explain them the concept but they'll never understand the concept and the beauty of the endings.
> the game and the endings itself are already perfect. although there are a few little needless points which are not mentioned or cleared but there is no need to be, people must understand on their own by using a little common sense. i liked the perfect-reaper- destruction ending. but the synthetic-organic combination ending was really awesome... didn't controlled the reapers as i think illusive man was a idiot and a *******... the whole game is awesome (except that all alliance crew in normandy is a homo)... 10/10 from my side to CASEY HUDSON and team, and thanks to bioware for bringing us a legend to play...



Yeahhh..perfect ending...Shepard is on the battlefield with Liara and his team mates..suddenly Shepard gets fcked, and the rest of the team is saved by Joker.
OK wait, I need to use my common sense right? Hmm..So Joker saves everyone on the team except for Shepard himself?
OK I ll try again, Joker wanted to sleep with Liara?
Again, Joker wants the humanity get fcked up just because he wants to start a human-synthetic hybrid race on a new planet..
Or may be Joker wants to be a playboy, having fun with Liara, EDI, Ashley without Shepard disturbing him..

Yay..I used common sense and I won, I ll spread that word 


On the serious not, you really don't understand what the fuss is all about do you?
People are not pissed off because of the incomplete ending, PEOPLE ARE UNHAPPY BECAUSE BIOWARE/EA MISLEAD THEM!! They promised that every single question will be answered by the end of the third game, and more importantly, *they specifically mentioned that it will not be some three random endings with slight changes, and to everybody's surprise, that's EXACTLY what they did*.
I understand you are happy for the game and enjoyed it, good for you  But don't jump on the internet and calling people 'bullsht creatures' without getting your facts straight. Have fun.


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeahhh..perfect ending...Shepard is on the battlefield with Liara and his team mates..suddenly Shepard gets fcked, and the rest of the team is saved by Joker.
> OK wait, I need to use my common sense right? Hmm..So Joker saves everyone on the team except for Shepard himself?
> OK I ll try again, Joker wanted to sleep with Liara?
> Again, Joker wants the humanity get fcked up just because he wants to start a human-synthetic hybrid race on a new planet..
> ...



and people call this "common sense"...   dirty mind goddamn synthetic horny  hairy creepy shi**y bull****   creatures, and bioware/ea/ team me never promised anything about 3 different endings or anything except that all the things have already explained .. but people like you who think with their garbage mind that he saved her because he wanted to sleep with her, or she helped him because she wanted to sleep with him, or other bull**** bla bla bla , will never understand it no matter how improved the ending or game is presented to those people (including you)....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> bioware/ea/ team me never promised anything about 3 different ending



Really? Did Casey Hudson emailed you about that?

You still haven't answered my question about the team mates suddenly disappearing from the battlefield at the end.

[youtube]6M0Cf864P7E[/youtube]

If you still think otherwise, that't no problem at all, don't play the extended cut then 
Have fun.

and here are those lies...



> Official Mass Effect Website
> *masseffect.com/about/story/
> 
> “Experience the beginning, middle, and end of an emotional story unlike any
> ...



So at the end of the day, the point isn't that the fans are pissed of because the ending was bad..but because it wasn't the way EA/Bioware advertised/mislead people, and convincing them into buying it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

@ Shivam24
Dude first do some research before starting a flame war with someone. ME3 ending was one of the worst at best. EA and Bioware promised a lot but they didn't delivered. First read some articles about it and more importantly old news and then talk. Learn to respect others. You liked the game, good for you but how can you call others bullshit creatures if they didn't liked the game and its ending ??
Do you even know true meaning of a RPG game ?? Like I said do some research first then post about something.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

He didn't even get my sarcasm about Joker sleeping with Liara


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> He didn't even get my sarcasm about Joker sleeping with Liara



LOL yeah. He actually took it seriously.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn look at that line..


> dirty mind goddamn synthetic horny hairy creepy shi**y bull**** creatures



so poetic...


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2012)

finished one round of ME3 2 days ago.

starting again on insane to get that pesky achievement.


and yeah, the ending sucked balls. and the "walking with leg wounds" part was horrendously long.

anyhow, which guns do you all prefer??
i use :
black widow
m99
tempest
graal disc thrower
scorpion


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2012)

Extended cut coming this tuesday, I'm guessing most of us would watch it on youtube rather than watching it in-game. Ah it'll suck anyway


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2012)

J feel ME series is really overrated.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nah, I think its as good as Star Wars series, at least for me


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> J feel ME series is really overrated.



i disagree

i used to hate sci-fi sh1t!!!
esp the star wars/star trek movie and gallactica tv series whatever that is ...

ME made sci-fi interesting to me


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> i used to hate sci-fi sh1t!!!
> *esp the star wars*



RIP my friend.


----------



## Alok (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't care about rating/overrating , i like this series esp Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> i disagree
> 
> i used to hate sci-fi sh1t!!!
> esp the star wars/star trek movie and gallactica tv series whatever that is ...
> ...



It's a cliched plot. One will enjoy till the point where it gets chore.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> It's a cliched plot.



Agreed. Its more evident by the end of mass effect 3. It reached to a point where the developers couldn't do anything else than wrapping up the story just because they had to, real shame.
The debacle should teach all the other game developers, that they should get the story finished during the first game in the trilogy itself, or as early as possible, not at the end of the post production of the third game


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 25, 2012)

The DLC is coming tomorrow, IMO its not going to do much good. 
I am confused that if should I take the pain to install the game again just for this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just watch it on youtube, I'm sure it won't make any difference.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2012)

Did Bioware release any gfx enhancement DLCS ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Did Bioware release any gfx enhancement DLCS ?



Why would they do that? or why would any developer do that kind of thing?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

They needed to have support for xbox 360 controller on the PC version. It would've been so much fun with a controller....But they didn't


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, I watched the Refusal(new) ending just now, here' what I think



Spoiler



The whole point of the mass effect series just got fcked up with this ending. Its pretty much like another cycle, just like Prothean race's attempts on building the crucible and trying to fight the reapers. Humans too go extinct, with Liara saving all the information about the crucible and passing it on to another species, or whoever discovers that beacon first.


But then again, it all depends on the player choice. But I personally hated it.

Yet to watch the other endings.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2012)

^^I think someone should watch The Midnight Meat Train.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 28, 2012)

Extended cut isn't helping at all. In fact the extended cut makes the original endings look good. There is a distinct lack in quality of writing. For example, if they had really wanted to make it dramatic they'd have a 3-game flashback sequence when Shepard pulls the final move (destroy/control/synthesis) along with that ending.

After playing the three endings I realize they just glossed over the many plot holes with "plot armour" and didn't really make an effort to explain. Get this:

- Destroy ending: "We'll rebuild everything!" - yeah right, Earth just got screwed big time, a lot of debris is in its atmosphere and so many species are just stranded in the solar system. Where will you get food to sustain them all? Synthetics are gone for good as well. There is little hope to prevent extinction of races like the quarians and the Krogan.

- Control ending: "I am the shepard of your salvation" - what the hell? I had always imagined the control ending makes shepard a kind of eternal AI that controls the reaper's actions and I always imagined the control ending being a hook for future games where you can "activate" the dormant AI to possibly get a reaper force as EMS for a future threat. Instead we have Reaper-Shepard which is insane.

Also, Shepard begins to talk like the Illusive Man in this extended cut ending. Not cool!

- Synthesis: "We are all one. We are alive."
Yes indeed. Husks will simply stop attacking because we are all one now. No more disagreement because its all a hive mind now? Even synthetics will have disagreements. Just because now everyone is part-synthetic doesn't mean everyone suddenly becomes friends. And everyone was just cool that a wave of implants just got forced on them. Of course, the reapers that we've been fighting are now friends. Hey pals, come on for a game of cards.

Bioware clearly wanted this to be the fairy tale utopia ending, but it is so disgustingly presented that I have become repulsed they actually wanted to play with free will vs. peace here. If there is one lesson to be learnt from life, it is that there is no such thing as a fairy tale. Saren, Illusive Man, Javik The Prothean and Anderson all make hints at this and the Synthesis ending spits at all their faces!

- Refuse: Hey, I came all this way to tell you to screw off and die bleeding. Actually this ending is the most sensibly written ending in the extended cut, because it actually suggests something plausible - that the knowledge of the Protheans and Shepard's current cycle leads to the final defeat of the Reapers by the next cycle.

The writing is so horrible I would have preferred imagining the results in my own head rather than watching this crap. I have been put off BioWare due to this and will need to think twice before buying a BioWare game again. I mean, I've read fanfictions with better conclusions than what they came up with.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2012)

I loved the Extended Cut...Pretty much explains everything I wanted..Waiting forward to other Single Player DLC's...

And thanks to Bioware for all the DLC's. Especially the two MP DLC's


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2012)

Extended cut was lame. Even ruins all interesting theories about the ending going on internet.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay completed the DLC and what was that? The reaper in the last 'get to the citadel' scene suddenly stops firing so that normandy can make a pick up and leave. I thought the goal was to somehow get at least one person abroad the citadel and if this was the case then every person in the near vicinity should be friggin' running to the fvckin beam and not expect some shepard-commander alone to get to it when something is shooting a 5m radius laser beam at you. I was actually okay with the previous ending were shepard could control the reapers. The new choice in the DLC isn't much of an improvement.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Will never play Mass Effect 3, at least for a second. I have had it.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Will never play Mass Effect 3, at least for a second. I have had it.



Should I play extended cut, or just watch it youtube?
I mean is it worth it...or is it boring??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2012)

rohit3221 said:


> Should I play extended cut, or just watch it youtube?
> I mean is it worth it...or is it boring??



Youtube.


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah the endings definitely do not explain certain parts, but still IMO, it was pretty decent compared to the original endings. If these were the endings that were included in the original game, then ME would have ended as one of the best gaming experiences to date. Instead, they had to do a haphazard job of filling in plot holes and other queries raised by the indoctrination theory. The indoctrination theory was the best bet for Bioware, but I would like to commend them on giving the series at least a little closure.

Hope there is a ME 4 in the works.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 24, 2012)

oops!
Mass Effect movie to be based on first game, script finished | IncGamers.com

Going to be another f*ck up. Back when rumors came in that the movie would be about the Contact War between Humans and Turians, I was excited and had some respect (despite the fact that I know it will ultimately get screwed up at the end, with the reapers and blah blah...) but now they're just after the money, god bless people who're gonna like this movie, lol.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't even liked POP SOT even though it was acceptable let alone this one.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 27, 2012)

POP was lame!


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

^^haha..POP was awesome. All 3 parts.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2012)

Saw ME3 all endings yesterday in YouTube.

The difference? Red or Green or Blue!


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 27, 2012)

is there anyway apart from buying 99000 points pack to unlock the rare items in multiplayer mode????
(Please don't mention any cheat or illegal trick)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys I was talking about POP SOT movie not the game. I like the game but not the movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^haha..POP was awesome. All 3 parts.



err..we were talking about the movie, or have I missed the other two POP movies? 
Die hard fan of the POP games here, Warrior Within my favorite


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ No you didn't. Only one POP movie has been released so far and the story of that movie was nothing compared to that of game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ I know..just some sarcasm


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay got it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 9, 2012)

Leviathan DLC
More changes to the Mass Effect 3 ending with Leviathan DLC · games.on.net
official post on bioware blog



> Something lurks in the dark corners of space, something powerful enough to kill a Reaper. Shepard must discover the most closely guarded secret in the galaxy before the Reapers silence it forever. Discover more about the origins of the Reapers as you race across the galaxy to find the Leviathan. Unravel the dark history of the Reaper Race before it is too late. Coming later this summer there is no war, only the harvest.





> Taking place during the events of Mass Effect 3, players will be thrust into the darkest corners of space where they will hunt a mysterious being rumored to be powerful enough to destroy a Reaper. As they race against time, they will begin to unravel the secret of the Leviathan


i just hope its not *blue whale sentient starship* eating lots of nasty *squid/mollusc sentient starships*
this will also add new dialogues and stuff to the already f**ked up me3 ending
i hope this leviathan guy has a child molester VI  to scare that child like VI "creator of reapers"(what was his name again??) ohh the little SOB's name was catalyst, now i remember


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 9, 2012)

^^i would love to see a bad ass self replicating reaper working for Shepard


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

commandershawnzer said:


> leviathan dlc
> more changes to the mass effect 3 ending with leviathan dlc · games.on.net
> official post on bioware blog
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah typical EA. Their game failed but still they are just trying to make money.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh..pay for more endings...FAIL!


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Pay fore more Fail endings


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

That Leviathan info doesn't sound really creative to me, its more like damage control lol.
Oh look..you played the whole game just to hear a lot of dialog and a sex scene in the end, but you gotta pay to see what really happens...oh bioware, so much fail! This should be a lesson to every other game developer out there, how not to fck up game franchises and trying so desperately to fix them.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

No matter what they do now. Their game and the ending would be epic fail forever.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 10, 2012)

guys its a business tactic what most game companies use when their game flops it's called


> "Milking the Dead Cow"


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah and they rarely succeed.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 11, 2012)

ideas for alternate ME3 endings anyone? i mean for fandom purposes


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

I have had already enough of this game. No more ideas no nothing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 15, 2012)

which is the best class for ME3 MP
i dont have ME3 yet but i'll be getting it soon
in ME2 i used this formula to win all firefights even on insanity mode
Soldier : Vindicator/Mattock + adrenaline rush + incendiary/warp ammo 
will this adneraline rush spamming thing work in me3 mp. i heard that there is no time-slowing effect in mp. is that true?

Leviathan DLC release date : *28th august 2012*
check Bioware blog for official post


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 7, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 Retaliation* MP DLC
 
*Starring*



Spoiler



*THE COLLECTOR'S!!!!!!*





Spoiler



*Collectors from me2 will be returning*
namely
*Collector Trooper* - the standard collecor grunts who you've massacred in ME2(they look same)
*Scion* -  the scion from me2 only thier color scheme has changed(brown and red with yellow eyes)
*praterion* - the praterion with a revamped color scheme
RETALIATION





> The Collectors have returned, in Mass Effect 3: Retaliation! The Retaliation Pack is the newest expansion to Mass Effect 3’s multiplayer experience and the largest upgrade to date. The Collectors have returned and are available as a new enemy in multiplayer matches. Prepare to face off against the Collector Praetorian, Scion, Abomination, Trooper, and Captain. Reports have also come in that Cerberus has enlisted the Dragoon to their ranks and the Geth are deploying new Drones to the battlefield.
> 
> New characters have joined the war to fight this new threat, including the Turian Havoc Soldier, Turian Ghost Infiltrator, and many more being added on a regular basis. Wage war across 6 ‘hazardous’ maps, featuring new environmental dangers and traps. Each week different firebases will come under attack introducing different hazard maps into the rotation. The Collectors have also brought deadly new weapons to the fight: the Collector Assault Rifle, Sub-Machine Gun, and Sniper Rifle. Unlock these weapons and new equipment upgrades to build to your arsenal.
> 
> Think you are the best soldier in the Alliance? Make sure to track your progress in the new “Challenges” database in Retaliation. Complete various multiplayer assignments and feats of strength to unlock titles and banners to display in-game, then compare your progress against your friends.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't really see the point of making DLCs for this game.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2012)

Mass Effect and its sequel were one of my all time favourite games, and I finally ordered Mass Effect 3. My copy of Mass Effect 3 is on its way, but I can't find my ME or ME2 save games. The story was continuous and now I will have to go with the default settings and choices


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2012)

lol, my ME2 save games corrupted and that I found out after installing ME3. So I played ME2 again, fortunately the save game was alright till the mission of finding Thane's son who's an assassin.

Then, after one month played ME3. 

Play ME2, it would help you upgrade the character quickly.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm...maybe I can get ME2 saved games somewhere on the web. I can't replay them - too many games on my backlog list


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Hmm...maybe I can get ME2 saved games somewhere on the web. I can't replay them - too many games on my backlog list


Use google for gawd's sake, there's an entire website dedicated for it, with every known outcome available: Mass Effect 2 - Masseffect2saves.com


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Use google for gawd's sake, there's an entire website dedicated for it, with every known outcome available: Mass Effect 2 - Masseffect2saves.com



That's what I did. If you will notice, I didn't ask for any links. Thanks for the link though


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally recieved the Mass Effect 3 DVD and code - off to save earth, the paragon that I am


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Finally recieved the Mass Effect 3 DVD and code - off to save earth, the paragon that I am


Get ready for the biggest disappointment of 2012(gaming).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Finally recieved the Mass Effect 3 DVD and code - off to save earth, the paragon that I am


after you get bored with *presumably* saving earth,do play the MP,its fun


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> after you get bored with *presumably* saving earth,do play the MP,its fun



Don't know about that - BF3 is already waiting 



tkin said:


> Get ready for the biggest disappointment of 2012(gaming).



I hope you are exaggerating, but I guess I will find out in a few days.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Don't know about that - BF3 is already waiting
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are exaggerating, but I guess I will find out in a few days.


I'll eat my mousepad otherwise(provided you had played ME 1 and ME2 and looking forward to an epic closure).


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

how bout u give me the mouse pad instead


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'll eat my mousepad otherwise(provided you had played ME 1 and ME2 and looking forward to an epic closure).



Oh yes, I played ME1, used that save in ME2 and I am very much invested in the story. I read all codex entries 

I will report back when I finish my first game on Normal.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2013)

I have played the game for about 10 hours now, and until it has been a great experience. My only complaint is that my squadmates kill off a lot of enemies, but I guess I should've chose a higher difficulty. Mind you, I am a completionist, so I am doing all secondary missions and exploring every system, which means that I probably have another 30-40 hours to go before I finish 

Scanning is not fun, but unlike ME2, but it is easy to avoid with the help of a guide.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, so just finished the game. I like completion and also wanted the best ending, so I scanned every single freaking system and even played a few multiplayer games. The campaign itself took me about 35 hours to complete. MP games are great fun - I got the Salarian Engineer from my first few Recruit Packs, and even at level 8 he is great fun to play!

As far as the campaign itself - it was awesome right up until the end. I had a great time even on Normal difficulty, and the last chain of fights was a bit frustrating with all the big enemies ganging up on me - luckily the biotic/tech combos were a great help. I actually looked forward to playing the game every day and the thought itself made me happy, and rarely does a game make me feel that way. As far as the ending is concerned, Bioware slipped up here. The ending doesn't do justice to the great story of Mass Effect imo.

Overall, I think the game was great, and I will probably play the game again some day, this time as Renegade. Also, I was seriously tempted to buy the Ashes and Leviathan DLCs, but how can I justify spending 1100 on two DLCs when the game itself cost me 670?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 7, 2013)

bippukt said:


> but how can I justify spending 1100 on two DLCs when the game itself cost me 670?



Simple, save money, go to youtube 

[youtube]J0qLWX17Ax8[/youtube]


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, then watch this:


----------



## bippukt (Jan 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Simple, save money, go to youtube
> 
> [youtube]J0qLWX17Ax8[/youtube]



Thanks for the video. I don't feel like encouraging Bioware to release essential story elements as DLC, so it will have to be just videos 



tkin said:


> Well, then watch this:



Haha, I can understand where that video is coming from, although I am not that disappointed. But the video is very well done.

One thing to ponder:


Spoiler



If the Reapers are as advanced as they are said to be, how can they continue to be dictated by an AI, even if that AI is very advanced. I mean, if it tried to destroy them, wouldn't they just rebel? Or are they just technologically advanced Geth?

I think this problem was created by Bioware itself. They constructed the narrative and showed the Reapers to something like a Demi-God, where even downing one of them took whole fleets! So what happens when thousands of Demigods and their minions come to kill you? Well, there is only two possible options that are not ridiculous:

1. Something even more powerful saves you. Don't ask from where they came - there isn't enough time 
2. You somehow trick them into destroying themselves or allow you to live. Again, don't ask how something so advanced can be so easy to trick.

I found the same problem with Harry Potter. While I enjoyed reading the last book, it wasn't as satisfactory as the other ones because of this 'anomaly'.

Of course, some people will consider both the above options themselves as ridiculous


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 7, 2013)

wow, thats.... enlightening.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 8, 2013)

@bippukt : your money is gone.no use whacking your head on whys? and hows?
btw where do you live, who's ur ISP
i cannot connect to MP thats why i'm asking


----------



## bippukt (Jan 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @bippukt : your money is gone.no use whacking your head on whys? and hows?
> btw where do you live, who's ur ISP
> i cannot connect to MP thats why i'm asking



I liked the game very much, except for the last 10 mins, which included just cutscenes anyway. If it were a movie, I would bash it, but it is a game so I am happy 

I am in Allahabad and the ISP is probably Railtel - I cannot play during the daytime because it is office time (even when I am free), but the MP works fine in the evening and during holidays. Sometimes it cannot find a game, but I just cancel and try again.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Well actually that is the problem of the game. Ending is ridiculous at best.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 8, 2013)

That it is - I almost shot that Catalyst thing. Good thing I didn't or else "so be it"!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd rate the entire trilogy minus the ending of 3, a 10/10. If I consider the ending too, then its a 0/10, pretty much destroyed what mass effect was for me


----------



## Jripper (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Couldn't agree more.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd rate the entire trilogy minus the ending of 3, a 10/10. If I consider the ending too, then its a 0/10, pretty much destroyed what mass effect was for me



Don't let 10 mins of the ending destroy the 100+ hours of enjoyment that the Mass Effect Series gave us. If I had listened to all the whining about the ending, I would have missed out on a great game.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

Sometimes it does. We have been waiting for so long for a nice conclusion to the story of Commander and after all that we got this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 11, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Don't let 10 mins of the ending destroy the 100+ hours of enjoyment that the Mass Effect Series gave us. If I had listened to all the whining about the ending, I would have missed out on a great game.



I'm not, I still love the entire trilogy. The art direction, character development(Mordin Solus is the best character in the third), writing, music etc are all top class, like I said..10/10 except for the ending


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

For me story and ending means a lot. Story wise I give 0/10 and gameplay wise 8/10.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

Started this game again. Well please don't scold me, I played the game before but didn't completed it and now that I have just played ME1 and ME2 so started to finally complete this trilogy by Bioware.

One thing that I noticed in Video Options is that there is no option to add Film Grain in the game which is really downside to me, its not that I don't like the game's visuals or something but having Film Grain in both the previous games, its kinda grow on me and now its gone.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Goddammit, I can't select Javik as a squad member for any mission. The game just freezes at Weapon Selection screen. Its not that I want him to but still having that option is better for me and I would have taken him as a member in some but I can't.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2013)

Why everyone is dying around me and I can't do a thing about it.


Spoiler



First Mordin and now Legion, damn I loved that geth.
He would never say Commander Shepard, always used to say Shepard Commander.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why everyone is dying around me and I can't do a thing about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Welcome to me3


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why everyone is dying around me and I can't do a thing about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I supported the geth dude, and let talia die 
But mordin's death was done very well.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I have a really high paragon and reputation so I made peace between Geth and Quarians.
Well the losses in the game are really well done, yiu actually feel that you have lost someone. When Udina betrayed I was like I knew that.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2013)

OK so finally completed the whole damn series with each and every DLCs and all. Quite honestly I don't have much complaints about the ending except that there should have been a ending which clearly shows that Shepard as alive and happy. I know that there is ending in which Shepard is shown breathing in last and as Liara is Shadow Broker so she can definately resurrect him but still I would have liked a nicer ending. As for loopholes of the ending, yes there are many but well the hell with it. Game was nice and the series gave me a solid 200 hrs of gameplay. But seriously Bioware really did messes up the ending for sure.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 9, 2013)

for the people who've finished the game and are irritated at the ending do check out the "indoctrination theory" there is a video on youtube, about 40 min or so, that'll blow your mind 

once that is done, get a hold of the citadel DLC, that is actually a much better farewell to the game than the original game ending. It's not a changed ending, just allows you to have some fun with your teammates


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 9, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> for the people who've finished the game and are irritated at the ending do check out the "indoctrination theory" there is a video on youtube, about 40 min or so, that'll blow your mind
> 
> once that is done, get a hold of the citadel DLC, *that is actually a much better farewell to the game than the original game ending. It's not a changed ending, just allows you to have some fun with your teammates*



Who cares about that?
U get Citadel because of 

*WREX* AKA the most badass krogan that ever lived


----------

